# who is hoping for an april baby? Moving onto May babies so we can all stay together!



## Gemma Lou

I just wondered who is mid cycle and waiting to do their tests...... I am hoping for an April baby, but who knows? Just thought it would be nice if we all joined the same thread and wait patiently together!!!!!!!! 
Wishing you all the best of luck:dust:

Here are all the TTC's for this month so far....:flower::flower::flower:

Testing 1st September
Little-Ro :dust: :witch:

Testing 2nd September

Testing 3rd September

Testing 4th September
libbymarks198:dust: :bfp:



Testing 5th September
bodaciousajac :dust:


Testing 6th September
yeahbetty :dust: :bfp:


Testing 7th September

Testing 8th September
Mya209 :dust: :bfp:


Testing 9th September
toots216:dust:


Testing 10th September
Bids :dust: :bfp:


Testing 11th September
Gemma Lou :dust: :bfp:


Testing 12th September
Albi :dust: :witch:

Jodi_19:dust:

NOMORENUMBERS:dust: :witch:
lovepink :dust: :bfp:


Testing 13th September
Lizzy78:dust:

Squeaky1983 :dust:

Testing 14th September
nalavarado :dust: 
wannabamummy :dust: :witch:

Testing 15th September

Testing 16th September

angelgirl86:dust: :witch: came after a :bfp: :hugs:

Testing 17th September
Daretodream :dust:


Testing 18th September
Nevertogether :dust:
Mclaren1 :dust:

Testing 19th September
Mrsmmm:dust: :witch:



Testing 20th September
Mrsiggy :dust: :bfp:
MrsLQ :dust:


Testing 21st September

Testing 22nd September
Xshell79 :dust: :bfp:

Testing 23rd September
xMissxZoiex :dust:


Testing 24th September
Sequeena :dust: :bfp:
gilmore85 :dust: 
Tina_TTC2 :dust:

Testing 25th September

Testing 26th September

Testing 27th September
Victoria18 :dust: 

Testing 28th September

Testing 29th September
CAustin :dust:

Testing 30th September






Awaiting test dates or updates....

birdybird4 :dust: for May Baby! :test:
PocoHR :dust: for June Baby!
snl41296 :dust: for May Baby!
jenn3234
LouiseB ????????
Poshbird88 :dust:
Mrs Poodle :dust: for May Baby!
bnt2010 :dust: for May Baby!
Mbara :dust: for May Baby!
rainysunshine :dust:Testing on 15th aug ?????????
mtemptress :dust: for May Baby!
FloridaMommy 
Wishing4bub#3 :dust: for May Baby!
Babydustx :dust: for May Baby!
Miss Jennifer
Albi :dust: for May Baby!
Awjung :dust:should be testing any day now! (August)
Ruskiegirl :dust: for May Baby!
kikiinpink :dust: for May Baby!
wish on a star :dust:Testing on the 17th August
jo1712 :dust:should be testing any day now! August
Nicetosmile :dust: for May Baby! Testing on the 22nd August
Mrs. Bee :dust:should be testing any day now! August
Beachesgal :dust: for May baby!!!
TTCBB3 :dust: for May baby!!
Barnesmaries :dust:Testing on the 20th August
bubbas,mumma :dust: for May baby!!!
babylove23 :dust: for May Baby!
youngnikki :dust: for May baby!!!
Janesworld :dust: for May baby!!!
Char&Bump-x (testing 21st August) :dust: 
linto testing 24th aug :dust:
Emma051980 :dust: for May baby!!!Whisper :dust: Testing 28th August
Proudmummy :dust: for May baby!!!
Pinktrifle:dust: for May baby!!!  Testing 25th August 
nolebaby :dust: for May baby!!!
inkdchick :dust: for May baby!!!


----------



## ever waiting

I am waiting to do a test. My period is due in 7 days on the 5th August, but i have been having pg symptoms, or they could be symptoms, they could also be period symptoms too - doing my head in! ha

I had some light spotting this morning and that has NEVER happened which coculd be implantation bleeding but im really trying not to get my hopes up and also trying not to go buy loads of tests and waste them as its too early.

Fingers crossed for us all!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

fingers tightly crossed ever waiting.....I won;t be able to test until after the 14 th of August. Its soooooooooooooo far away!!!!!!!!


----------



## PocoHR

I think I just finished ovulating, my body has been extra-strength weird this month, so its hard to tell! I REALLY want to get some OPK's because this whole "guessing when you ovulate" thing is getting annoying and DH isn't always reliable when it comes to :sex:, so its not like he'll be up for doing it every other day for two weeks. \

Anyway, I'm due for AF on August 12 and really hoping she DOESN'T show!!! I would love to have an April baby :-D


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

i will be testing around the 14th af is due then. I would love an april baby.

:dust:


----------



## snl41296

I am here :flower:


----------



## michmash

ME me me me me!! Lol I just love April... I really hope for a BFP this time... Good luck to all!! :dust:


----------



## Jenn3234

My period is due August 9th so we'll see what the month brings...an april baby would be perfect!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

really hoping for an April baby! was feeling good about this month until being rendered unable to perform yesterday lol :dohh: not him me i got really bad bladder infection :growlmad:

anyway i have a long running joke with my brother that i always seem to have really big news around his birthday and steal his thunder lol so fingers crossed i can do the same next year mhaw ha ha haaaaaaa dance::rofl::yipee:

not going to be able to test until around the 14th really really going to try and hold off until then, i have a major habit of testing waaaaay too early


----------



## Tor

I'm with you ladies! :D 

AF is due in a weeks time and had no symtoms at all this month but would so LOVE a BFP and an april baby! 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## madcatwoman

I am, would love an april baby, dont think ive had enough BD though, but i can still hope.


----------



## Bids

Me too I want an april or May baby (Taurus) although i'd be happy with any month tbf :D Good luck ladies x


----------



## Gemma Lou

I have just realised that our wedding anniversary is the 15th so if I can hold odd testing until then it would make a really good anniversary present.......I won't get my hopes up though, I know chances are slim! So nice to see everyone joining us on here, lets hope we get our BFP's really soon x x x


----------



## LouiseB

I'm after an April - August baby :)

I'm still waiting.

Me and hubby are both winter bdays and they suck :( So we would like an event over summer :D

I won't be too upset if it isn't an April baby because my mum and sister have April birthdays, but i won't complain if it is :D


----------



## Poshbird88

Yes it would be nice to have an april baby my af due 12th aug!!


----------



## Tabby_GSC

Oooh, ooh!! can I join? AF is due on August 2 or 3, so I'll hopefully be getting my bfp any day now! I'm currently 9dpo, but I've been testing every morning since 7:blush: Gotta love those $store tests!! :haha:

I've had a few symptoms so far - the biggest one being extreme thirst! It seems like no matter how much water I drink I'm still thirsty! That and my chart is looking triphasic. 

Baby dust to all of you ladies!!!


----------



## MrsPoodle

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! Our wedding anniversary is 24th April and if we get a BFP this month, we will be due the 23rd April...


----------



## bnt2010

I'm with you all too, will be testing around the 9th of August


----------



## mbara

Meee I would love an April baby. Af is due on the 9th and I hope she stays far far away for 9 months : )


----------



## sequeena

I would love an April baby! Hopefully either due on my mum's birthday (15th) or my birthday! (20th) :D


----------



## mrsiggy

I'm in! We are just getting ready to start the BD'ing! I'll be testing the middle of August, so my fingers are crossed! DH's birthday is the end of August, so I'm really hoping he gets the only thing he wants for his 30th! Baby Dust to us all!!!! :dust:


----------



## mrsmmm

Hey! My DH's 32nd is on the 25th. I'm also hoping to give him the best present. :dust: to you and all of us!


----------



## sequeena

Count me out! :cry:


----------



## rainysunshine

I would love an April baby!! I'm ov atm, so I have to get to bd-ing and test in two weeks.


----------



## libbymarks198

my period is due august 7th but i think i o'd 5 days early


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Well i have ov'd late, only just getting my pos opk. So fingers crossed :) 

:dust: :dust: Sorry to hear that the witch got you sequeena.


----------



## Gemma Lou

sequeena said:


> Count me out! :cry:[/QUOTE
> 
> So sorry to hear that.....don't think its going to be my lucky month either. I am really confused. I thought I had already ovulated but have woken up today with really tight pulling pains like period pains, so I am guessing I am ovulating today and we haven't done anything for the last 5 days as I am wanting to try for a girl this time......don't think it will happen, would love a little boy too as a play mate for my one year old, but would be absolutely made up if I get pink.........like I said, it will be what it will be, but I really do think I have missed out on my chances this month. :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Good luck Gemma Lou I hope you haven't missed your chance xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Good luck Gemmalou! You are defo still in with a chance, i am gettting strong pulling pains too this morning, never had it before so am thinking that the reason it hasnt happened for us before is maybe i wasnt ovulating - the only thing i did different was the whole honey and cinnamon thing but it could be coincidence x


----------



## mtemptress

i hoping this time for a bfp , as other lady both me and hubby are winter birthdays mine 12/12 him 23/01 so it sucks want a bbq birthday party lol, apparently i due for af on aug 14th it my grandads birthday so fingers crossed i can give him a birthday present he will never forget !! baby dust to everyone


----------



## Gemma Lou

we all seem to be so close, will be great to keep this thread going and see how everyone is doing.

Sorry Sequeena, I must have deleted a bit of the "quote" bit earlier, but you probably guessed my message was to you.

Nomorenumbers, how many days past ovulating are you? x


----------



## mrsmmm

Gemma - if that's your baby in your avatar, omg! Beautiful. Beautiful baby!!!

I'm starting to get pos opks! EEEK!!! I'm starting to OV 3 days too soon. My chart (no temp charting, just days and such) has me starting on Aug 3rd. I need to get busy bd!


----------



## Gemma Lou

Mrs MMM, thank you for your lovely comment about Benjamin, everyone said he was beautiful, in fact, some people used to think we had dressed a girl in blue! That was when he was 1 day old. Can't remember him being so tiny and helpless. I hope we all manage to keep the :witch: away! 
xx


----------



## mrsmmm

Awww, thanks. I need to keep her away. TTC #1 so I get crazy everytime she's due.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Hiya, im 0 days past ovulation, only ovulated today so still got the full 2ww to go! luckily i am far more obsessive about waiting to o than i am during the 2ww lol

aw benjamin! thats on my list for a boy! get excited thinking about baby names because it leads me to thinking about finding out the sex etc etc lol my dh doesnt want to find out this time but i still am - not sure how that is going to work, i can keep secrets when i have to but that would be a whopper to keep secret lol

oh dratt it 2ww wait has barely begun and i'm already getting waaaaaaay to optimistic lol!


----------



## mbara

mrsiggy said:


> I'm in! We are just getting ready to start the BD'ing! I'll be testing the middle of August, so my fingers are crossed! DH's birthday is the end of August, so I'm really hoping he gets the only thing he wants for his 30th! Baby Dust to us all!!!! :dust:

Aww, that would be the best 30th bday present ever :cake:


----------



## victorial8

I worked out that if I get my BFP this cylce (fingers crossed I do!) I will be due on the 10th of April and it is my birthday on the 12th April!!! I would love this x x


----------



## Mya209

I'm on cd16 think I ovulated yesterday or today. This is my first month without protection.


----------



## FloridaMommy

I am hoping for an April baby!!! I have been wanting July to be my month of conception since December. I am 8dpo today and am going to try to hold off testing until at least August 3rd (AF is due August 5th)


----------



## Mrs-C

I am also hoping for an April baby - EDD for AF is 16th Aug. My DD would be 24 April.

Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## Gemma Lou

Hi ladies....

Just wondered if anybody has had any symptoms yet? I know it could be my mind playing tricks on me as this is very common when people want to become pregnant.......but i have been extremely thirsty for the last 6 days, I have had alot of headaches, Period type pains, stuffy nose and a stitch like feeling. Also my nipples have become sensitive again. I know it sounds weird but after breastfeeding I had no real feeling in my nipples, but it seems to have come back! ANybody else getting any poss symptoms? Hope you are all ok x


----------



## Gemma Lou

I also wondered when you are thinking of testing. I will be due to start my period on the 13th of August, but I want to try and hold out until the 15th before I test. Last time I was pregnant my test picked it up 4 days before my period was actually due and that was just a cheap tesco test!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Hiya gemmalou, i am now 4 days past ovulation and am wanting to wait until next Thursday to test but will probable cave and test at 10dpo on monday i got internet cheapies so . . . . 

i am having a few symptoms - hopefully - i am getting some really weird cm today, normally i start geting cm again about a week before af is due, i had one dry day nd since then been getting clear and sticky, creamy AND ewcm i never get ewcm between o and af - and yes definately o'd already - i also keep getting cramps and twinges 

then again it could be just sheer coincidence

how is everyone else going? are you going to be doing a list of everyone who is testing and what date they are testing? if you are i am testing monday 9th 10dpo (who am i kidding i can never wait till 14dpo lol)

good luck ladies


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

i have no idea when i am ment to ov this month as last month i had a 26 day cycle. But i have had sore (.)(.) they are so painful, i keep getting pulling pains and nausea waves. Took a test today and got what i think is a faint bfp but will wait a couple more days and see what happends.

:dust:


----------



## Gemma Lou

That sounds promising Mrs Crabsticke!!!!!!! I so hope its your time! x


----------



## Gemma Lou

Can everyone please add their test dates and let us know results asap so I can add it to the thread......got my fingers crossed for everyone. GOt one BFP already, and another possible one! xx


----------



## Bids

Hey :D no i dont feel anything but im refusing to symptom spot so this could be why lol i'll be testing 15th aug as i'll either be 2 or 4 days late but af usually gets my first so we'll see i'll let you know either way!!! 

GOODLUCK everyone xxx


----------



## PocoHR

Ouhh I have a mild case of thrush... hoping its a REAL symptom and not just an annoying condition. 

I'll be testing on Monday next week!


----------



## 0400772

I am due AF on thursday although i was bad and tested and its looking like a very faint BFP!


----------



## hope01

my AF is due on the 6th....i haven't had any cramps which is sooo weird for me....my man said he has a good feeling about this month so fingers crossed. i really really hope magic has happend this month... when do you guys think i should test?...AF due in 3 days xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

0400772 said:


> I am due AF on thursday although i was bad and tested and its looking like a very faint BFP!

Thats fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## Gemma Lou

hope01 said:


> my AF is due on the 6th....i haven't had any cramps which is sooo weird for me....my man said he has a good feeling about this month so fingers crossed. i really really hope magic has happend this month... when do you guys think i should test?...AF due in 3 days xx

its up to you hun, some of the tests will pick up and produce a faint line up to 4 or 5 days before AF due, or just wait until your due date and test then, remember to do it with your first wee of the day! :blush:


----------



## wishing4bub#3

Af is due for me on the 8th but i have everything crossed that its my month. So that instead of mourning my nan and grandads 50th weding anniversary (my grandfather died just on two years ago) we could possible celerbrate the impending birth of a baby


----------



## victorial8

Well looks like im not getting my April baby. AF got me yesterday :(


----------



## Gemma Lou

victorial8 said:


> Well looks like im not getting my April baby. AF got me yesterday :(

sorry to hear that hun...best of luck for next month :hugs:


----------



## wannabamummy

If I were to conceive this month I would be due around the end of April beginning of May which would be lovely...just in time for our first wedding anniversary :)


----------



## Gemma Lou

wishing4bub#3 said:


> Af is due for me on the 8th but i have everything crossed that its my month. So that instead of mourning my nan and grandads 50th weding anniversary (my grandfather died just on two years ago) we could possible celerbrate the impending birth of a baby

Fingers crossed. What day do you think you will test just so I can add it to the main page? x


----------



## Gemma Lou

wannabamummy said:


> If I were to conceive this month I would be due around the end of April beginning of May which would be lovely...just in time for our first wedding anniversary :)

any idea when you will be testing hun? x


----------



## mrsmmm

Hey all! My test date will be 8/25. I'm trying and I promised DH I will hold out till his BDAY. I know that's probably a lie and I'll end up testing 8/21/10. That would be 1 date post AF being due. No symptoms. Just getting ready to enter 2ww. 

I'm so excited for everyone and FX for all April babies!!!


----------



## rainysunshine

August 15 is going to be my testing day, unless I get impatient. I've been having some backache, but that may be more related to ov than pregnancy at this point. GL to everyone!


----------



## mbara

Testing August 10th


----------



## wishing4bub#3

Gemma Lou said:


> wishing4bub#3 said:
> 
> 
> Af is due for me on the 8th but i have everything crossed that its my month. So that instead of mourning my nan and grandads 50th weding anniversary (my grandfather died just on two years ago) we could possible celerbrate the impending birth of a baby
> 
> Fingers crossed. What day do you think you will test just so I can add it to the main page? xClick to expand...

I will test on the 8th IF i can hold out till then


----------



## Gemma Lou

wishing4bub#3 said:


> Gemma Lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishing4bub#3 said:
> 
> 
> Af is due for me on the 8th but i have everything crossed that its my month. So that instead of mourning my nan and grandads 50th weding anniversary (my grandfather died just on two years ago) we could possible celerbrate the impending birth of a baby
> 
> Fingers crossed. What day do you think you will test just so I can add it to the main page? xClick to expand...
> 
> I will test on the 8th IF i can hold out till thenClick to expand...


Oh my goodness, I have just seen your note saying you have had 14 MC's, thats so awful, I really hope this is the time for you to get your BFP. :hugs:


----------



## wishing4bub#3

i hope so too. but it could be worse is what i keep telling myself. I know i can get pregnant and carry full term i have two beautiful kids. its just a matte of WHEN my body will let me do it.


----------



## rainysunshine

OMG, I am going crazy! I keep getting odd itching sensations in really weird places and it doesn't really help to scratch. Among other symptoms, I have backache, acne, cramps and weird digestion. Any ideas?


----------



## Poshbird88

Hopefully if it is all correct my date will be 12th August....

I have had a funny day been up, down and very emotional at times today...

I felt really weak and tired at about 3.30pm and now I have headache...

My cervix is high and squashy and my CM has increase and is very creamy


----------



## LouiseB

I am due on the 4th (tomorrow) and tested today but got a BFN.

Guess i'm out :dohh:

Had a whole spectrum of symptoms since OV, at least i know better for next month :)


----------



## mtemptress

hi i am hoping to test around the 14th august as thats when af due i hope it pos as grandads birthday and he been majorly ill recently and havent found out what happening yet!!! and he just told me he got yet another chest infection, so finding out then would be great as be good news, had loads of stretchy clear mucous so fingers crossed really want it to be april baby as all our birthdays in family are later in year


----------



## Gemma Lou

Poshbird88 said:


> Hopefully if it is all correct my date will be 12th August....
> 
> I have had a funny day been up, down and very emotional at times today...
> 
> I felt really weak and tired at about 3.30pm and now I have headache...
> 
> My cervix is high and squashy and my CM has increase and is very creamy

sounds promising!!! FIngers crossed x


----------



## Gemma Lou

LouiseB said:


> I am due on the 4th (tomorrow) and tested today but got a BFN.
> 
> Guess i'm out :dohh:
> 
> Had a whole spectrum of symptoms since OV, at least i know better for next month :)

You may have tested too soon, give it another couple of days, I know some people don't get a positive until 5 days or so after AF is due x


----------



## Gemma Lou

mtemptress said:


> hi i am hoping to test around the 14th august as thats when af due i hope it pos as grandads birthday and he been majorly ill recently and havent found out what happening yet!!! and he just told me he got yet another chest infection, so finding out then would be great as be good news, had loads of stretchy clear mucous so fingers crossed really want it to be april baby as all our birthdays in family are later in year

fingers crossed, sounds promising for you, lets hope its good news.x


----------



## Gemma Lou

just thought I would share my rant with you, I have just been to the doctors as I was concerned about the amount of drinking I am doing (non alcoholic of course!!!!!). I normally drink about 3 glasses of squash a day and I am currently drinking between 12-15! I thought I would go and get it checked out thinking he would offer preg blood test and diabetes blood test. Anyhow, he told me that there is no way I would get any symptoms now as nobody gets any symptoms within the first month....he also said there is no way I would get pregnant the first month trying (like I did the first time around) and told me I could be waiting up to 2 years. He also said if anything its more likely to be diabetes but to wait another 3 weeks and see what happens with my fluid intake. What a nice doctor he was, he has made my night!!!!!!!! SO hope I get my BFP this month so I can wave my test stick right in his face.........but hey, if I follow his advice, the chances of that are minimal!


----------



## Poshbird88

LouiseB said:


> I am due on the 4th (tomorrow) and tested today but got a BFN.
> 
> Guess i'm out :dohh:
> 
> Had a whole spectrum of symptoms since OV, at least i know better for next month :)

Your not out of the woods yet, Lassie.... wait until:witch:has come... then you are out..


----------



## Poshbird88

Gemma Lou said:


> just thought I would share my rant with you, I have just been to the doctors as I was concerned about the amount of drinking I am doing (non alcoholic of course!!!!!). I normally drink about 3 glasses of squash a day and I am currently drinking between 12-15! I thought I would go and get it checked out thinking he would offer preg blood test and diabetes blood test. Anyhow, he told me that there is no way I would get any symptoms now as nobody gets any symptoms within the first month....he also said there is no way I would get pregnant the first month trying (like I did the first time around) and told me I could be waiting up to 2 years. He also said if anything its more likely to be diabetes but to wait another 3 weeks and see what happens with my fluid intake. What a nice doctor he was, he has made my night!!!!!!!! SO hope I get my BFP this month so I can wave my test stick right in his face.........but hey, if I follow his advice, the chances of that are minimal!


I know how you are feeling GEM... I had the same a*** of a doctor....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know this might sound a daft question but how do you know if your boobs feel fuller?? I have big boobs to start with so I'm not sure if I would notice is as much as some would lol??:blush:


----------



## victorial8

Poshbird88 said:


> Gemma Lou said:
> 
> 
> just thought I would share my rant with you, I have just been to the doctors as I was concerned about the amount of drinking I am doing (non alcoholic of course!!!!!). I normally drink about 3 glasses of squash a day and I am currently drinking between 12-15! I thought I would go and get it checked out thinking he would offer preg blood test and diabetes blood test. Anyhow, he told me that there is no way I would get any symptoms now as nobody gets any symptoms within the first month....he also said there is no way I would get pregnant the first month trying (like I did the first time around) and told me I could be waiting up to 2 years. He also said if anything its more likely to be diabetes but to wait another 3 weeks and see what happens with my fluid intake. What a nice doctor he was, he has made my night!!!!!!!! SO hope I get my BFP this month so I can wave my test stick right in his face.........but hey, if I follow his advice, the chances of that are minimal!
> 
> 
> I know how you are feeling GEM... I had the same a*** of a doctor....:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I know this might sound a daft question but how do you know if your boobs feel fuller?? I have big boobs to start with so I'm not sure if I would notice is as much as some would lol??:blush:Click to expand...

In response to the boobs thing...............I just tell my OH to tell me if he ever notices any differences. He was the first one to tell me when I had my chemical last month. He definatly knows my boobs better than I do :haha:


----------



## MrsPoodle

Hiya, I'm testing 13th August onwards... 

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

victorial8 said:


> Poshbird88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemma Lou said:
> 
> 
> just thought I would share my rant with you, I have just been to the doctors as I was concerned about the amount of drinking I am doing (non alcoholic of course!!!!!). I normally drink about 3 glasses of squash a day and I am currently drinking between 12-15! I thought I would go and get it checked out thinking he would offer preg blood test and diabetes blood test. Anyhow, he told me that there is no way I would get any symptoms now as nobody gets any symptoms within the first month....he also said there is no way I would get pregnant the first month trying (like I did the first time around) and told me I could be waiting up to 2 years. He also said if anything its more likely to be diabetes but to wait another 3 weeks and see what happens with my fluid intake. What a nice doctor he was, he has made my night!!!!!!!! SO hope I get my BFP this month so I can wave my test stick right in his face.........but hey, if I follow his advice, the chances of that are minimal!
> 
> 
> I know how you are feeling GEM... I had the same a*** of a doctor....:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I know this might sound a daft question but how do you know if your boobs feel fuller?? I have big boobs to start with so I'm not sure if I would notice is as much as some would lol??:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> In response to the boobs thing...............I just tell my OH to tell me if he ever notices any differences. He was the first one to tell me when I had my chemical last month. He definatly knows my boobs better than I do :haha:Click to expand...


Ha ha, Victorial8 made me laugh! TO be honest, I can't notice it in myself and I am small!!!!!! The only time I noticed getting any bigger was when my milk came in for breast feeding! Then I felt like Jordan, only to return to my small (.) (.) when I had finished!


----------



## Poshbird88

victorial8 said:


> Poshbird88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemma Lou said:
> 
> 
> just thought I would share my rant with you, I have just been to the doctors as I was concerned about the amount of drinking I am doing (non alcoholic of course!!!!!). I normally drink about 3 glasses of squash a day and I am currently drinking between 12-15! I thought I would go and get it checked out thinking he would offer preg blood test and diabetes blood test. Anyhow, he told me that there is no way I would get any symptoms now as nobody gets any symptoms within the first month....he also said there is no way I would get pregnant the first month trying (like I did the first time around) and told me I could be waiting up to 2 years. He also said if anything its more likely to be diabetes but to wait another 3 weeks and see what happens with my fluid intake. What a nice doctor he was, he has made my night!!!!!!!! SO hope I get my BFP this month so I can wave my test stick right in his face.........but hey, if I follow his advice, the chances of that are minimal!
> 
> 
> I know how you are feeling GEM... I had the same a*** of a doctor....:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I know this might sound a daft question but how do you know if your boobs feel fuller?? I have big boobs to start with so I'm not sure if I would notice is as much as some would lol??:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> In response to the boobs thing...............I just tell my OH to tell me if he ever notices any differences. He was the first one to tell me when I had my chemical last month. He definatly knows my boobs better than I do :haha:Click to expand...




Gemma Lou said:


> victorial8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poshbird88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemma Lou said:
> 
> 
> just thought I would share my rant with you, I have just been to the doctors as I was concerned about the amount of drinking I am doing (non alcoholic of course!!!!!). I normally drink about 3 glasses of squash a day and I am currently drinking between 12-15! I thought I would go and get it checked out thinking he would offer preg blood test and diabetes blood test. Anyhow, he told me that there is no way I would get any symptoms now as nobody gets any symptoms within the first month....he also said there is no way I would get pregnant the first month trying (like I did the first time around) and told me I could be waiting up to 2 years. He also said if anything its more likely to be diabetes but to wait another 3 weeks and see what happens with my fluid intake. What a nice doctor he was, he has made my night!!!!!!!! SO hope I get my BFP this month so I can wave my test stick right in his face.........but hey, if I follow his advice, the chances of that are minimal!
> 
> 
> I know how you are feeling GEM... I had the same a*** of a doctor....:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I know this might sound a daft question but how do you know if your boobs feel fuller?? I have big boobs to start with so I'm not sure if I would notice is as much as some would lol??:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> In response to the boobs thing...............I just tell my OH to tell me if he ever notices any differences. He was the first one to tell me when I had my chemical last month. He definatly knows my boobs better than I do :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I might have to ask him then:haha:.... but my nipples seem sore when I touch them..... I have also just noticed when I lift my arms up... I can see more blueish redish veins in my armpits and on my shoulders and upper chest...... not sure if they have been there all this time....
> 
> 
> Ha ha, Victorial8 made me laugh! TO be honest, I can't notice it in myself and I am small!!!!!! The only time I noticed getting any bigger was when my milk came in for breast feeding! Then I felt like Jordan, only to return to my small (.) (.) when I had finished!Click to expand...

Isn't it strange how everyone is different when getting symptoms for pregnancy:wacko:.... wish it was more simple...:cloud9:


----------



## Gemma Lou

here here, just wish you either had definate symptoms, or none at all! Its all very frustrating as it leads you to get your hopes up every month only to get a kick in the teeth if you haven't fallen pregnant! You tell yourself you won't read into any of the signs and symptoms, but you naturally do when you want something so badly x


----------



## Poshbird88

Gemma Lou said:


> here here, just wish you either had definate symptoms, or none at all! Its all very frustrating as it leads you to get your hopes up every month only to get a kick in the teeth if you haven't fallen pregnant! You tell yourself you won't read into any of the signs and symptoms, but you naturally do when you want something so badly x


I know arghhhhh!!!!! I felt really down today I was nearly in tears thinking the worse ( that i'll never have my own baby):dohh:


----------



## BabyDustx

Would love to think of a BFP and an April baby :D Will be testing around 15th August if no AF so fingers, toes and EVERYTHING crossed! x
Good luck everyone x


----------



## Miss Jennifer

meeeee! got a peak reading today - we'll see!!


----------



## CAustin

I agree, and April baby would be perfect! AF is due Aug 26th, ovulating in just a few days. Hoping everything works out for everyone!!


----------



## bnt2010

I gave in to temptation last night and tested with a Dollar Tree test... BFN. But I'm sure it's too early anyway. I will be testing again August 8th. I have had a few symptoms, or at least what I think are symptoms! LOL. I've had a backache off and on, it seems like I can smell everything stronger lately, and I've woken up with hiccups and heartburn the past two mornings.


----------



## Kellar

Im really hoping for an April baby. Took a couple hpt and all a v v faint + ...no sign of af yet!!!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

Kellar said:


> Im really hoping for an April baby. Took a couple hpt and all a v v faint + ...no sign of af yet!!!!

When will you be testing again so I can add it to the thread , Good Luck!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Miss Jennifer said:


> meeeee! got a peak reading today - we'll see!!

When will you be testing again hun so I can add it to the thread? Good Luck !:hugs:


----------



## 0400772

0400772 said:


> I am due AF on thursday although i was bad and tested and its looking like a very faint BFP!

tested this morning and its a BFP!!! Getting another brand and hoping its a definate BFP!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







44fc1e9f7a97.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Tor

Congrats on the BFP :D 

I'll be testing on the 7th August :)

Not really had any symptoms tbh slightly sore bbs but thats a sign of AF for me as well, felt sick all night and this morning but think thats more likely a result of oh cooking tea last night lol 

Good luck all x


----------



## wannabamummy

Gemma Lou said:


> wannabamummy said:
> 
> 
> If I were to conceive this month I would be due around the end of April beginning of May which would be lovely...just in time for our first wedding anniversary :)
> 
> any idea when you will be testing hun? xClick to expand...

Well I am on CD12 just now and AF is due on 21st August. I am due to O on Saturday (14/08/2010) So just keeping my fingers crossed 

DH is being a pain about it all just now tho, telling me I'm getting obsessed and taking the fun out of it.


----------



## Gemma Lou

0400772 said:


> 0400772 said:
> 
> 
> I am due AF on thursday although i was bad and tested and its looking like a very faint BFP!
> 
> tested this morning and its a BFP!!! Getting another brand and hoping its a definate BFP!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! :happydance::flower::happydance:


----------



## Kellar

Im going to try and wait until Friday or Saturday to test again....So Hard Waiting!!!!
Thanks.


----------



## mrsmmm

0400772 said:


> 0400772 said:
> 
> 
> i am due af on thursday although i was bad and tested and its looking like a very faint bfp!
> 
> tested this morning and its a bfp!!! Getting another brand and hoping its a definate bfp!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

congrats!


----------



## CAustin

Congrats on those BFPs!!!


----------



## Poshbird88

well my upper leg keeps aching on and off and my groin ... could this be sign. or am I getting an infections again.


----------



## Gemma Lou

just want you to know that if this isn;t the month for me, I will still keep this thread going until everyone has tested! If it isn't the month for me I will set up a thread the same for next month. I will just remove everyone who has got their BFP's, alternatively if it is my time then I will set up a thread in First Tri so we can all stay together, unless everyone wants to join the main April thread which is there already. I wouldn't be offended. Just let me know what you want me to do. I guess some people will be moving over before I test so it may be best just to join the main April thread? Still got everything crossed for everyone. No symptoms for me today other than my moods are up and down, still thirsty, still weeing more, oh and I went for a walk and had to stop half way because my legs were killing me! Don;t know why that was, maybe because I haven't been out for a while for a long walk! xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Can't believe I have another 11 days until I can test! I reckon the :witch: will beat me to it.....STAY AWAY :witch: PLEEEEEEAAAAAAAASSSSSSSEE!!!:nope:


----------



## Gemma Lou

My best friend is having her 12 week scan tomorrow, it will be just perfect if we can over lap so closely x


----------



## Albi

I'm due for AF on the 6th...Will test on the 6th or 7th..can i still be added?


----------



## chelseaharvey

I was hoping for one & got the shock of my life this morning after i got my BFP I have been getting +itve ovulation packs since saturday & thought i was ovulating..

Im over the moon it has been 27 monts & this month i really felt like we had not tried


----------



## Bids

chelseaharvey said:


> I was hoping for one & got the shock of my life this morning after i got my BFP I have been getting +itve ovulation packs since saturday & thought i was ovulating..
> 
> Im over the moon it has been 27 monts & this month i really felt like we had not tried

Arrrrr wow congrats hun and good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Congratulations Chelseaharvey!!!!!! Has anyone else tested yet? x x x


----------



## Tor

Congratulations chelseaharvey :D after 27 months you totally deserve it, h and h 9 months x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

wow chelsea h! you really really really deserve that bfp! congratulations!

argh i wana test but only 6dpo! gona test at 10dpo otherwise i will go crazy!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats Chelsea you deffidently deserve it :) I am waiting to test i have had two faint bfp's but i'm not sure if it is the tests i am using so will wait a couple of days and then test again.

Good luck and :dust: for everyone still waiting.


----------



## Kellar

I broke down and tested again this morning...and I got my BFP!!! It showed up right away!!


----------



## PocoHR

Kellar said:


> I broke down and tested again this morning...and I got my BFP!!! It showed up right away!!

Wow!! So many April babies :happydance: I hope I can add myself to the list soon!!

Big Gigantic Congratulations!


----------



## Minkadanger

:dust::dust:This is only my first month TTC so not getting hopes up too much but I will be testing on the 18th if I can wait that long. Not really sure about my cycle since I only went off BC in June:dust:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw kellar well done! conratulations x k x


----------



## mrsmmm

Congrats, Kellar! That's so wonderful!


----------



## Gemma Lou

MrsCrabsticke said:


> Congrats Chelsea you deffidently deserve it :) I am waiting to test i have had two faint bfp's but i'm not sure if it is the tests i am using so will wait a couple of days and then test again.
> 
> Good luck and :dust: for everyone still waiting.

That sounds like a congratulations is in order!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Kellar said:


> I broke down and tested again this morning...and I got my BFP!!! It showed up right away!!

COngratulations!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Gemma Lou

MrsCrabsticke said:


> Congrats Chelsea you deffidently deserve it :) I am waiting to test i have had two faint bfp's but i'm not sure if it is the tests i am using so will wait a couple of days and then test again.
> 
> Good luck and :dust: for everyone still waiting.

Wow, just saw that you weren't due to be testing until the same date as me......what brand of test did you use to pick you up that early? Would the 14th have been your 28th day of cycle?


----------



## Poshbird88

feeling really down because I dont know if I am having PG symptoms or there symptoms of the infection I have... so feeling rubbish, feeling that I will never get pregnant..... someone cheer me up!!! Please


----------



## Poshbird88

chelseaharvey said:


> I was hoping for one & got the shock of my life this morning after i got my BFP I have been getting +itve ovulation packs since saturday & thought i was ovulating..
> 
> Im over the moon it has been 27 monts & this month i really felt like we had not tried

What were you symptoms .... if you had any? please tell:happydance::happydance::happydance: and CONGRATS!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Hey Poshbird, don't get all down in the dumps, you haven;t got that long to wait now, try not to think about the signs and symptoms if you can. I have been getting all sorts of aches and pains and I am just trying to ignore it. I really don;t fancy my chances at all. Like I said, we last did it about 3 days before ovulation.....then i had a feeling I ovulated 3 days later and that I got the first one wrong...........and we didn;t even do it after that as hubs was away. I want to find out what test MrsCrabsticks used as she picked up her :bfp: really early. She was due to test the day before me and has already picked it up!


----------



## Poshbird88

Gemma Lou said:


> Hey Poshbird, don't get all down in the dumps, you haven;t got that long to wait now, try not to think about the signs and symptoms if you can. I have been getting all sorts of aches and pains and I am just trying to ignore it. I really don;t fancy my chances at all. Like I said, we last did it about 3 days before ovulation.....then i had a feeling I ovulated 3 days later and that I got the first one wrong...........and we didn;t even do it after that as hubs was away. I want to find out what test MrsCrabsticks used as she picked up her :bfp: really early. She was due to test the day before me and has already picked it up!

If you have a look at my chart I am only 3dpo with my temps...:dohh:


----------



## libbymarks198

i am testing on Friday the 13th if i can last that long, af is due between the 8th and the 11th of August...

no idea when i o'd this cycle as my ewcm was all over the bloody show :(

I had a little bit of odd colour discharge today bearly any though, i have been constipated and been feeling sicky in the mornings when i wake up, i have also been very tired so we will see, have not been ss as i am a bit over it this month to be honest lol

good luck ladies

xx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Gemma Lou said:


> MrsCrabsticke said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Chelsea you deffidently deserve it :) I am waiting to test i have had two faint bfp's but i'm not sure if it is the tests i am using so will wait a couple of days and then test again.
> 
> Good luck and :dust: for everyone still waiting.
> 
> Wow, just saw that you weren't due to be testing until the same date as me......what brand of test did you use to pick you up that early? Would the 14th have been your 28th day of cycle?Click to expand...

I used a brand they have in the navy (same as the ones they have at the docs) - my bestie gave me some from her work. It has come up faint - i got af last month on the 11th it came 5 days early. I normally have a 30 day cycle so i think maybe i have ov'd early. The 14th would have been my 30th day of cycle.

Sorry if this is confusing lol :)


----------



## AwwJung

I am really hoping for an April baby, but so far I've taken 2 tests. Both negative, on CD43 now. When I normally have a 30-35 day cycle, and it's driving me insane! 

I'm really hoping I was just testing too early since I'm unsure of when ovulation actually occured. Only used OPKs until I got a positive & then husband & I had sex for a few days after. 

What's really making me question pregnancy, is I've definately been urinating quite a bit more. Boobs get those stabbing twinge pains every so often. Not too nauseated. Or atleast haven't noticed. The thing that is really odd for me is that I've still not gotten the usual before period bloat. 

I might just be looking far into my body & creating these myself, but the bloat thing is still the most odd thing about my body this month. I'm usually not able to wear jeans comfortably by now.  

Anywho, I guess I'm not asking a question..just more so trying to get all of my feelings/venting out. Because I know you ladies understand. 

Congrats to those of you that got your BFP, and baby dust to those who are waiting still. =) Sorry that was so long!! Ahhh!


----------



## Gemma Lou

libbymarks198 said:


> i am testing on Friday the 13th if i can last that long, af is due between the 8th and the 11th of August...
> 
> no idea when i o'd this cycle as my ewcm was all over the bloody show :(
> 
> I had a little bit of odd colour discharge today bearly any though, i have been constipated and been feeling sicky in the mornings when i wake up, i have also been very tired so we will see, have not been ss as i am a bit over it this month to be honest lol
> 
> good luck ladies
> 
> xx

sounds promising!!!!!!!!


----------



## Albi

I'm due for AF today...took a test in the morning of the 5th it was negative(earlier than I was supposed to)
But I really feel like I might be pregnant...is it too early to do blood work??


----------



## Gemma Lou

Albi said:


> I'm due for AF today...took a test in the morning of the 5th it was negative(earlier than I was supposed to)
> But I really feel like I might be pregnant...is it too early to do blood work??

I would leave it a couple more days before doing another test, alternatively contact your GP and arrange a blood test. Good Luck, keep us posted! I have already mentioned it on this thread, but I used a tesco cheapy test last time and it showed up 4 days before my AF was due! x


----------



## Tabby_GSC

Mark me down for a BFP!! :wohoo:

I've been getting positives all week on HPTs and had a blood test done on Wednesday - hcg beta was 17, so still verrrry early on (and also seems that I was off on my ovulation day...I must've ovulated on CD 25, not CD19 like I thought!)

Good luck to the rest of you! Sending lots of baby dust!


----------



## Gemma Lou

Tabby_GSC said:


> Mark me down for a BFP!! :wohoo:
> 
> I've been getting positives all week on HPTs and had a blood test done on Wednesday - hcg beta was 17, so still verrrry early on (and also seems that I was off on my ovulation day...I must've ovulated on CD 25, not CD19 like I thought!)
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you! Sending lots of baby dust!


Congratulations hun..............:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Gemma Lou

should soon be hearing from everwaiting, Tor, LouiseB, FloridaMommy, Albi and Awjung, Good Luck Girls x x x


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Tabby_GSC said:


> Mark me down for a BFP!! :wohoo:
> 
> I've been getting positives all week on HPTs and had a blood test done on Wednesday - hcg beta was 17, so still verrrry early on (and also seems that I was off on my ovulation day...I must've ovulated on CD 25, not CD19 like I thought!)
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you! Sending lots of baby dust!

Congrats :happydance::happydance:


----------



## CAustin

Tabby_GSC said:


> Mark me down for a BFP!! :wohoo:
> 
> I've been getting positives all week on HPTs and had a blood test done on Wednesday - hcg beta was 17, so still verrrry early on (and also seems that I was off on my ovulation day...I must've ovulated on CD 25, not CD19 like I thought!)
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you! Sending lots of baby dust!



CONGRATS!!! Hope everyone else testing today gets that :bfp:


----------



## CAustin

Albi said:


> I'm due for AF today...took a test in the morning of the 5th it was negative(earlier than I was supposed to)
> But I really feel like I might be pregnant...is it too early to do blood work??


I would wait just a few more days then test again. Sometimes it takes a few days for levels to be high enough to show on a HPT. Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## CAustin

MrsCrabsticke said:


> Congrats Chelsea you deffidently deserve it :) I am waiting to test i have had two faint bfp's but i'm not sure if it is the tests i am using so will wait a couple of days and then test again.
> 
> Good luck and :dust: for everyone still waiting.


I agree, sounds like that just might be a :bfp: afterall. Good luck!


----------



## CAustin

Kellar said:


> I broke down and tested again this morning...and I got my BFP!!! It showed up right away!!


CONGRATS!!! Soo happy for everyone that is blessed with April babies! I hope I too, and everyone else still waiting to test get April babies too!:happydance:

:dust: to all!!


----------



## Tor

Congrats Tabby and kellar :D x


----------



## AwwJung

Congrats ladies. =)


----------



## Albi

Congrats Ladies!!!:yipee:


----------



## Albi

Gemma Lou said:


> I would leave it a couple more days before doing another test, alternatively contact your GP and arrange a blood test. Good Luck, keep us posted! I have already mentioned it on this thread, but I used a tesco cheapy test last time and it showed up 4 days before my AF was due! x




CAustin said:


> I would wait just a few more days then test again. Sometimes it takes a few days for levels to be high enough to show on a HPT. Good luck!:thumbup:

I spoke with a doctor I work with about when she thinks I should test again and she said next week...I'm just being impatient lol


----------



## wishing4bub#3

:happydance::happydance:Congrats to the beautiful glowing PREGNANT ladies.:happydance::happydance:

the bloody :witch: got me while i was sleeping and a day early too. i was not ready for her as i had NONE of my usual signs of impending AF. 

i am going to skip trying to catch the egg this month as i have a full load of work due this month aswell as a DH who will be away at time of ovultaion so i am :happydance:that:sex: will be all for fun this month YAY

Good luck to the girls that still have to test


----------



## Gemma Lou

Wishing 4bub#3, I am so sorry to hear that. Wishing you all the best for next month. I am sure there will be quite a few of us travelling to the next month with you. Good Luck x x


----------



## Tor

Well ladies :witch: hasn't got me yet but tested this morning and got :bfn: :(

:dust: to everyone thats yet to test :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Awww wish i woulda found this thread earlier !! Im hoping for an april baby if it worked this cycle id be due april 23 ! Im testing possible on august 10th:thumbup: GL and :dust: to all still waiting:hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Tor said:


> Well ladies :witch: hasn't got me yet but tested this morning and got :bfn: :(
> 
> :dust: to everyone thats yet to test :)

fingers crossed, may just be a bit too early to test! x x


----------



## Gemma Lou

Ruskiegirl said:


> Awww wish i woulda found this thread earlier !! Im hoping for an april baby if it worked this cycle id be due april 23 ! Im testing possible on august 10th:thumbup: GL and :dust: to all still waiting:hugs:

Hi there, just wanted to wish you good luck although I noticed you have got an avatar which says 3 weeks pregnant, does that mean you have had you :bfp: ?


----------



## Poshbird88

No hope anymore I'm afraid


----------



## Gemma Lou

Poshbird88 said:


> No hope anymore I'm afraid

I'm so sorry, remember there will be quite a few of us going on to next month.:hugs:


----------



## Poshbird88

I cant wait for my next cycle... I buggered this one up ( i think)


----------



## Gemma Lou

Mine seems all over the place, I really think I messed mine up, I am pretty convinced I will be joining you. I hope someone sets up a thread like this to move on to. I have quite enjoyed doing this thread until of course I see people getting the news they didn;t want. Like I said, I am sure I will be joining next month, I can;t see how we could be pregnant with the times we did it, and when I actually ovulated. Fingers crossed for next month. Is there any chance that you may be able to perusade your OH to try every other night? Satying that, we said we'd do that and it soon fizzled! Doesn't help when he goes away so much. x


----------



## Poshbird88

Gemma Lou said:


> Mine seems all over the place, I really think I messed mine up, I am pretty convinced I will be joining you. I hope someone sets up a thread like this to move on to. I have quite enjoyed doing this thread until of course I see people getting the news they didn;t want. Like I said, I am sure I will be joining next month, I can;t see how we could be pregnant with the times we did it, and when I actually ovulated. Fingers crossed for next month. Is there any chance that you may be able to perusade your OH to try every other night? Satying that, we said we'd do that and it soon fizzled! Doesn't help when he goes away so much. x

Yes I might do that but I think it will take us along time to conceive as my OH is is 60


----------



## Gemma Lou

well I have got everything crossed for you. How long have you been trying if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Poshbird88

Gemma Lou said:


> well I have got everything crossed for you. How long have you been trying if you don't mind me asking?

This is our first month , I know we havent even been trying yet but I can't get PMA at all:blush::blush: and you? I could do with a buddy right now and I think you could too ;)


----------



## Gemma Lou

I already have one child who is 14 months old, we were really lucky and conceived the first month of trying, however, I had been plotting my Ovulation days for the previous 6 months and knew my cycle really really well. However, this time it seems to be different. I had two months which were very similar and this month is all over the place so it has been really difficult to tell what is happening when. But we will see, only time will tell. Have you tried messaging some of the girls who were got by the :witch: back on our first page of the thread. I have plotted everyone.


----------



## Poshbird88

My witch isn't due till next week or week after


----------



## mrsmmm

I'm doing a happy dance right now. Thought ov was yesterday, got sad because we didn't bd. Tested with opk today at 10 am both lines dark. At 11 am test line was darker than control on 3 tests. Grabbed dh, did quick seduction, and now have fingers crossed I caught egg in perfect timing!


----------



## mbara

I'm testing tomorrow at 14dpo. Gotta run to the store tonight


----------



## Gemma Lou

I'm sorry, when you said that you had no hope anymore I thought you meant the :witch: had arrived early. I will change that back, what date were you due to test again. I am so sorry, misinterpretted what you said x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

No :bfp: yet i just added that for hope and gl !!! It helps keep my spirits alive this cycle since its my last cycle ttc:hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

well I've got everything crossed for all of us..........I won't have computer access from late morning tomorrow until monday late afternoon, but I will look forward to all the updates when I get back.. hopefully we will have some more :bfp: I really hope so!!!!!!!!! Looking forward to catching up with everyone when I get back on line. :dust: to you all x x


----------



## mrsiggy

If anyone is still awake I have a question: I took an OPK on Thursday and it was pos. We BD the Tues before, the Thurs of the pos OPK and Friday. We tried to BD again today, but DH said he was tired and all dried up. Looking at my temps it seems that I also O'd on Thursday. Do you think it will severely hurt our chances if I don't try to get something out of him today?


----------



## mrsiggy

Here's my chart MrsIggys Chart


----------



## mrsmmm

I'm terrible with trying to read charts. Sorry. However, I think you should be good if you O'vd on Thursday meaning you don't need to BD today. FX for your BFP soon!


----------



## mrsiggy

mrsmmm said:


> I'm terrible with trying to read charts. Sorry. However, I think you should be good if you O'vd on Thursday meaning you don't need to BD today. FX for your BFP soon!

Thanks! I'm in need of a little positive reassurace as I wanted to BD on Wednesday, but promised myself I would wait for a pos OPK test before BD on consecutive days! Now I wish I would have listened to my gut! Oh well...I guess if it didn't work there's always next month!


----------



## Albi

I was supposed to test today but got AF instead :(


----------



## Gemma Lou

Albi said:


> I was supposed to test today but got AF instead :(

Sorry to hear that hun, all the best for your next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Mrsiggy.....I think you will be fine. Fingers crossed for your :bfp: soon x


----------



## Tor

Sorry to hear that Albi, hopefully you won't be waiting much longer for your bfp :)


----------



## PocoHR

Just wanted to add that I have to test on Tuesday the 10th, instead of Monday the 9th. New job + in-laws visiting= no time to pick up hpt. Will do it tomorrow though, I'm feeling kind of hopeful this month!

Hugs and :dust: to all!


----------



## PocoHR

I broke down and bought a test before work today, and although there is possibly a faint line, its so faint I am not getting excited about anything. Its definitely not the BFP I was hoping for. I am having some spotting, very sore bbs... so I don't know. It could be AF. I think I should wait this week out and test again if :witch: doesn't arrive. 

Keep your fx for me! I am REALLY hoping for that BFP :-D


----------



## kikiinpink

Fingers crossed for you, Poco! :hugs:

I was supposed to get :witch: last week but it never came, but I still get negative HPT's. I'm so confused right now, never been late a day in my life! 

Baby dust to everyone. :flower:


----------



## PocoHR

kikiinpink said:


> Fingers crossed for you, Poco! :hugs:
> 
> I was supposed to get :witch: last week but it never came, but I still get negative HPT's. I'm so confused right now, never been late a day in my life!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone. :flower:

Thanks Kiki! Maybe the HCG just isn't strong enough yet, I have heard it takes some women up to six weeks to get a positive hpt. 

Hope there is a BFP coming for us both :flower:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Hey everyone, just wanted to let you know I am back online......fingers crossed we must be due some :bfp: 's soon!!!!!! xx


----------



## Albi

Gemma Lou said:


> Albi said:
> 
> 
> I was supposed to test today but got AF instead :(
> 
> Sorry to hear that hun, all the best for your next cycle. :hugs:Click to expand...




Tor said:


> Sorry to hear that Albi, hopefully you won't be waiting much longer for your bfp :)


Thnk u guys


----------



## mrsmmm

I hope so. I just have one more wk till early testing begins. :dust: for next month on the bfps to those ladies who caught AF.


----------



## kikiinpink

PocoHR said:


> kikiinpink said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for you, Poco! :hugs:
> 
> I was supposed to get :witch: last week but it never came, but I still get negative HPT's. I'm so confused right now, never been late a day in my life!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone. :flower:
> 
> Thanks Kiki! Maybe the HCG just isn't strong enough yet, I have heard it takes some women up to six weeks to get a positive hpt.
> 
> Hope there is a BFP coming for us both :flower:Click to expand...

Six weeks?! Wow...so even though my blood test was negative today, AF hasn't arrived...maybe I can hope a little. 

:hugs: Hoping for BFP's for us all!


----------



## Minkadanger

tested today on a lark and got a light, but def there :bfp: with mid afternoon pee wow! I'm only 6 DPO according to FF. will test again in the morning with FMU


----------



## mrsiggy

Minkadanger said:


> tested today on a lark and got a light, but def there :bfp: with mid afternoon pee wow! I'm only 6 DPO according to FF. will test again in the morning with FMU

GL and FX for you!!!!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

Sounds promising Minkadanger!!!!! Well, silly me caved in and did yet another early test.......to get yet another :bfn: ..........well I'm not even due my AF until the 15th if I go by my usual 30 day cycle. Off to the docs today in the hope that he will arrange a blood test for me but probably will say I am too early and to come back in a week or so...thats my guess anyway! Good luck girls! x


----------



## Gemma Lou

good luck to the following ladies.....

ever waiting 
PocoHR
NOMORENUMBERS
Tor
LouiseB
bnt2010
Mbara 
FloridaMommy
Awjung 
Ruskiegirl
:dust:


----------



## Tor

Just to update you all girls after BFN on day af was due i did a FRER last night and there was a faint line, did another this morning another faint line, ran to the shop got a digi and pregnant 1-2 :D :D :D :D

Sooooo symptoms, none really but feeling/being sick for around a week or so but thought i had just eating something dodgy, that was it other months ive had every symptom under the sun and bfn.

12 months of heart ache is so so so worth my BFP now!

Good luck to all you ladies waiting to test or getting BFN without af theres still hope for u! 

xxx


----------



## PocoHR

Tor said:


> Just to update you all girls after BFN on day af was due i did a FRER last night and there was a faint line, did another this morning another faint line, ran to the shop got a digi and pregnant 1-2 :D :D :D :D
> 
> Sooooo symptoms, none really but feeling/being sick for around a week or so but thought i had just eating something dodgy, that was it other months ive had every symptom under the sun and bfn.
> 
> 12 months of heart ache is so so so worth my BFP now!
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies waiting to test or getting BFN without af theres still hope for u!
> 
> xxx

Wow!! So happy for you!!!!! :happydance: Big Fat Congrats :haha:


----------



## PocoHR

Minkadanger said:


> tested today on a lark and got a light, but def there :bfp: with mid afternoon pee wow! I'm only 6 DPO according to FF. will test again in the morning with FMU

Congrats to you too!! Keep on testing... I am in the same boat... hope it happens for us!!:happydance:


----------



## Gemma Lou

BIG CONGRATULATIONS for Tor and Minkadanger on their :bfp: 's! xx


----------



## wannabamummy

Congrats to all the ladies on their BFP's.

I'm only 3DPO so still have quite a bit of time to wait 

xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:bfn: for me this morning starting to think af is on her way starting to get af cramps :cry: Will test again on friday:thumbup:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Fingers crossed Ruskiegirl x x


----------



## CAustin

Congrats to the ladies with the BFP!!!! Good luck to the ladies still waiting to test. Im sorta just beginning my 2ww! Im keeping my fingers crossed and hoping AF doesn't come this month!!


----------



## mbara

AF showed up yesterday. On to next month


----------



## Gemma Lou

Sorry to hear that mbara x


----------



## Gemma Lou

Hi ladies, forgot to say, after my rubbish experience with a stand in dr , I arranged to go and see my own today as he was in surgery. He is always excellent. He always has been with me and my 14 month old son. I can never find a fault in him....well, he's gone and done it again.......I spoke to him about my major thirst lately and headaches as well as the fact that we have been TTC, he replied...."well, we need to do two tests then don't we, one for pregnancy and one for diabetes". He then went to look up to see what appointments the nurses have left to take my blood and they were all fully booked until next week, so the diamond that he is has asked me to go in tomorrow morning at 8 am before he starts work and he is going to personally take my blood and send it to the hosp for testing, not only that, but rather than make me wait the week the hospital takes, he is going to access the records and email me within 48 hours! Wow! Not told my hubs as I don't want lots of questions each day! So, I will find out if Friday the 13th is lucky or unlucky for me. If I am honest, I do feel like it will be unlucky. Just don;'t feel pregnant. So, here's to my 12 hour fast! still got my fingers crossed for us all. :dust:


----------



## Tor

Gemma Lou said:


> Hi ladies, forgot to say, after my rubbish experience with a stand in dr , I arranged to go and see my own today as he was in surgery. He is always excellent. He always has been with me and my 14 month old son. I can never find a fault in him....well, he's gone and done it again.......I spoke to him about my major thirst lately and headaches as well as the fact that we have been TTC, he replied...."well, we need to do two tests then don't we, one for pregnancy and one for diabetes". He then went to look up to see what appointments the nurses have left to take my blood and they were all fully booked until next week, so the diamond that he is has asked me to go in tomorrow morning at 8 am before he starts work and he is going to personally take my blood and send it to the hosp for testing, not only that, but rather than make me wait the week the hospital takes, he is going to access the records and email me within 48 hours! Wow! Not told my hubs as I don't want lots of questions each day! So, I will find out if Friday the 13th is lucky or unlucky for me. If I am honest, I do feel like it will be unlucky. Just don;'t feel pregnant. So, here's to my 12 hour fast! still got my fingers crossed for us all. :dust:

Wow your doctor sounds fab, good luck with the blood tests, really hope its BFP! :dust:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Thank you Tor, will keep you all posted x Anybody else testing in next couple of days? x


----------



## NYTTC7

Hi ladies,

I just got off BCP end of June and had 2 periods in 1 month. The last one ended on July 23rd. I have been having unprotected sex every 3 days. On August 2nd I noticed the veins on my chest were blue and now were appearing on my nipples. That week I also had what felt like a head cold, sinus pain and metal mouth. I last tested on August 7th but I got a negative. On August 8th I had light pink stains on the tissue upon wiping. On August 9th slight red blood but immediately turned to brown in a matter of 2 hrs and then stopped that day. I hope that was implantation bleeding. I have an appointment for annual gyno checkup on Aug 16th. Wish me luck. I'm dying to test sooner.


----------



## Gemma Lou

NYTTC7, that all sounds really promising! I hope it all works out! Keep us posted x


----------



## Gemma Lou

Have you done your own test yet?


----------



## NYTTC7

Gemma Lou said:


> Have you done your own test yet?

I did on 8/7 and it was negative. I think I just had implantation bleeding on 8/9 so I believe I have to wait a couple of days to retest.


----------



## Gemma Lou

You are very patient. My AF not due until the 15th and i have already done two tests, I am so so impatient!!!!


----------



## NYTTC7

Gemma Lou said:


> You are very patient. My AF not due until the 15th and i have already done two tests, I am so so impatient!!!!

The test on the 7th was my 2nd, lol. I just cant keep wasting $17 to get urine test. If they were free or I could find them cheaper I would. Do you know where I can get some ASAP for cheap?


----------



## Gemma Lou

I don't I'm afraid. I am in the uK, I get two for £3.60 from our local supermarket. x


----------



## Wishonastar

Hi girls, Amazon (UK) have lots of cheap ones and some of them are as sensitive as 10mIU which apparently can pick up 3/4 days before AF is even due! (Not that I've had any success with them yet mind...). I would've thought the US version of amazon will have similar stuff?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hiya ladies! long time no post for me on this thread it seems!

wow bfp's yay spread that baby dust!

took an hpt monday, something came up really really quickly but couldnt tell if it had colour or if it was evap, i know that if it comes up in the time chances are good and i also know that very faint lines can fade quickly and effectively become evap so with that info i am fairly excited but on the other hand still bery very pessimistic!

im taking another test tomorrow am, will be 13 dpo then so fxd i will see something! and hopefully not a blinking evap line! how is everyone else today!


----------



## Gemma Lou

Just wanted to ask if there is anyone on the thread who I have missed out on the thread list on FIRST page, if so, speak up and I will add you on ! x


----------



## NYTTC7

Gemma Lou said:


> Just wanted to ask if there is anyone on the thread who I have missed out on the thread list on FIRST page, if so, speak up and I will add you on ! x

I missed out on it


----------



## Gemma Lou

NYTTC7 - Now been added hun! x WELCOME!


----------



## Mya209

Sorry I haven't been on here for ages. Af is due on the 12th. I had a bfn yesterday at 10dpo. I think I may be out but we'll see.


----------



## bnt2010

AF got me a couple days ago so I'm out for this month :(


----------



## kikiinpink

AF got me today at work. :cry:


----------



## Gemma Lou

MYA209 - Fingers crossed, thanks for coming back to us!
bnt2010 and kikiinpink - so sorry to hear that it didn;t work for you this month. :dust: to you for next month. 

So far we have 8 :bfp: 's and 8 :witch:'s......... :dust: to us all xxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well i tested again this evening about to go to bed will retest in the morning if i get another taking a frer or cb digi on friday!
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ease-look-updated-better-pics-first-post.html


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hello ladies!

i am a day ahead of my self! i am 12dpo not 13dpo today but didnt realise until after i took the test but never mind

i have called it inconclusive because i THINK i see colour but could just be my eyes, id post a pic but so faint prob wont get picked up on camera


oh well , not due on till friday, will take a test friday am and if still neg at least i will be a bit more prepared for af to show x k x 

how is everyone else today?


----------



## Gemma Lou

I'm getting soooooooooooooooooo impatient now! Feeling really sick for some reason, think it may be because i have got myself all worked up about this blood test! Keep thinking only 2 days to go to find out, but thats soooooooooooooooo far away and I am convinced it will be bad news, especially on friday the 13th. Really want it to be a positive then for my anniversary gift to my hubs I can wrap him up a pair of cotton baby booties (its our second year anniversary!) x


----------



## jo1712

I'm due on AF today, but I know how awkward she can be so I'll be waiting a few days to test.

Good luck everyone :D xx


----------



## NYTTC7

I have a feeling what I thought was IB was ovulation bleeding. So I maybe out of luck this month. I should know by 8/20.


----------



## Wishonastar

Hi girls - loads of BFP's already on this thread so congratulations, and best of baby dust luck to everyone who's evil witch appeared for next time.

Can I be added to the list? Should be testing on 17th but doubt I'll hold out til then lol..


----------



## Gemma Lou

jo1712

wishonastar

I have added you both now! Wishing you lots of luck.....let us know as soon as you know and i can add your results! Stay away :witch: !

Just as an update I have been feeling really sicky on and off today, could just be coincidence as little boy has upset tummy too.......ooh, I hate being so impatient!


----------



## Mya209

I'm not having many of my normal pmt symptoms but think I'm imagining it. AF due tomorrow night. Wish it would come now so I can move on to next month!


----------



## Gemma Lou

sat here keep wondering if the witch is coming to get me or not!!!!! I am sure she will get me!


----------



## Bids

Gemma Lou said:


> sat here keep wondering if the witch is coming to get me or not!!!!! I am sure she will get me!

Im sat here thinking the exact samething - its only a matter of hours before she shows i know but it still driving me :wacko: though....


----------



## mrsmmm

7 dpo today. Nothing out of the ordinary. Stay away :witch: from all of us!


----------



## NYTTC7

Ah the wait. It's killer! Today I have tender nipples today and no sign of the brownish and pink discharge this morning which I have been getting for the last 3 days. I think it's from ovulating. With that said my timing is probably all off this month. Let's see if the witch comes in 7-10 days. I'll keep you lovely ladies posted. I hope we see some more BFP's!


----------



## madcatwoman

count me in for April !!:thumbup:


----------



## jo1712

14dpo, :af: was due yesterday and still no sign of her. 

Testing tomorrow morning on Friday the 13th. I would usually stay clear of friday the 13th but been getting a few symptoms, plus I'm impatient!!! :blush:


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey i would love to join, testing on the 20th.


----------



## Gemma Lou

madcatwoman said:


> count me in for April !!:thumbup:

does that mean you got your :bfp: ? x:hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

jo1712 said:


> 14dpo, :af: was due yesterday and still no sign of her.
> 
> Testing tomorrow morning on Friday the 13th. I would usually stay clear of friday the 13th but been getting a few symptoms, plus I'm impatient!!! :blush:

Got everything crossed for you. I will be getting my results from doc tom morn.........dreading opening my email with results as I am so convinced it will be negative x


----------



## Gemma Lou

:bfp: 's have gone very quiet.........where are they? Good luck to all those testing today and tomorrow! xxxx


----------



## Bids

Gemma Lou said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> count me in for April !!:thumbup:
> 
> does that mean you got your :bfp: ? x:hugs:Click to expand...


YEP it certainly does WOOHOO :flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> Gemma Lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> count me in for April !!:thumbup:
> 
> does that mean you got your :bfp: ? x:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YEP it certainly does WOOHOO :flower:Click to expand...

Yes, my spokesperson is correct, sorry, im not paying you enough these days am i bids?? :kiss: (have a kiss! lol)


----------



## Gemma Lou

Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovepink

hello ladies,

We would also like an April baby. AF due between 14th-16th august (my cycle length changes month to month), so took an early PT today but was negative :-( so very disappointed today and now i feel like AF is coming. Hoping that things will work out next month. 

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## NYTTC7

Congrats madcatwomen ;-)


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks girlies!!, very excited, doesnt feel very real though!, trying not to go on about it on here though, not fair on the others. I'll still be visiting here with my pearls of wisdom though!!:happydance:


----------



## lovepink

congratulations mad cat women! Have you been ttc for long? I hate all this waiting! I too am impatient GemmaLou! x


----------



## DaretoDream

Gemma can you please add me to the list?


----------



## madcatwoman

lovepink said:


> congratulations mad cat women! Have you been ttc for long? I hate all this waiting! I too am impatient GemmaLou! x

um no, not long at all really, very supprising. we started TTC mid June, i had my 1st true period(after BCP) in july!. very lucky!!:winkwink:


----------



## nicetosmile

I want an April baby but then I've not been tryingfor long so we'll see.

happy ttc.

Good luck everyone!!

:dust:


----------



## mtemptress

fingers crossed for tommorow gemmalou , i was supposed to be due af today if i wrked out dates right no signs of her felt bit sick yesterday , bfn though yesterday but not too worried at min just puzzled at if she coming!! congrats to all on here that have gpt bfp hopefully it will be me soon


----------



## Gemma Lou

DaretoDream said:


> Gemma can you please add me to the list?

You have been added! x WELCOME!:hugs:


----------



## Mya209

No signs of AF but she came just now so I'm out for this month. Totally cool with it. At least I'll fit into my wedding dress!


----------



## Gemma Lou

Feel as sick as a pig tonight, think thats fear of the results tomorrow. I am absolutely convinced it will be negative, especially being on Friday the 13th! Well tomorrow will soon be here and I will soon know one way or another. Good luck to everyone testing. Am going away this weekend for a week but plan to take computer with me so that I can keep checking in on everyone and updating this thread...even if the :witch: catches up with me! Want to see how you all get on!
Best of Luck to everyone, I will let you know as soon as I know......Less than 12 hours to wait now, really really nervous. Going to dread turning my computer on. Kept being tempted to test today on my HPT as I still have two spare but kept talking myself out of it knowing that I will get my results tomorrow morning! Night Night Ladies. Off to bed now x Thank you for the good luck wishes x


----------



## DaretoDream

good luck gemma!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bee

Hi Everyone! I'm new to this board. Is it too late to be added to TTC April? :) I O'd on 7/31 and have tested today and yesterday .. BFNs. :( AF is supposed to arrive today, so if she's not here today then I will test tomorrow. Please keep your fingers crossed for me .. I really want an April baby!

Gemma Lou, best of luck to you tomorrow .. I'm sending positive thoughts your way, and :babydust: to everyone! No :witch: !


----------



## lovepink

Good luck Gemma Lou x

Please can you add me to the thread?


----------



## Mrs. Bee

Also, NYTTC7 .. two days ago you posted asking for cheap pregnancy tests? I tried to send you a PM but couldn't figure out how to do it .. I get mine from early-pregnancy-tests (it won't let me link since I'm new) .. they are fifty cents to eighty cents or so. I'm such a POAS addict. :)


----------



## DaretoDream

I also got the early pregnancy test ones- they're really great! Pink dye too :)


----------



## NYTTC7

Mrs. Bee said:


> Also, NYTTC7 .. two days ago you posted asking for cheap pregnancy tests? I tried to send you a PM but couldn't figure out how to do it .. I get mine from early-pregnancy-tests (it won't let me link since I'm new) .. they are fifty cents to eighty cents or so. I'm such a POAS addict. :)

Thank you for trying to contact me. I went to the dollar store and purchased EPT's for $1.50. Today after work I used the 2nd one and I only had 1 line BFN. I will give it a couple of more days and test again if I dont get AF. 

I have no symptoms today except sore nipples, blue veins on nipples chest and face but those have been around for 8 days, and slight cramping on and off. 

Monday I have an appt with my GYN for an annual check up. I'm sure he won't do a blood test since I won't be more then a week late. Ill keep you guys posted but it's not looking so great.


----------



## Gemma Lou

lovepink said:


> Good luck Gemma Lou x
> 
> Please can you add me to the thread?

I'd already added you.......I was a bit cheeky and assumed you wanted to join us. When do you want me to put as your testing date hun? WELCOME! x x and :dust: xxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Mya209 said:


> No signs of AF but she came just now so I'm out for this month. Totally cool with it. At least I'll fit into my wedding dress!

Sorry to hear that hun. Wishing you all the best for next month, who knows, I may even be joining you.....I'll find out in the next hour and a half. When are you getting married? x x:hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Mrs. Bee said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm new to this board. Is it too late to be added to TTC April? :) I O'd on 7/31 and have tested today and yesterday .. BFNs. :( AF is supposed to arrive today, so if she's not here today then I will test tomorrow. Please keep your fingers crossed for me .. I really want an April baby!
> 
> Gemma Lou, best of luck to you tomorrow .. I'm sending positive thoughts your way, and :babydust: to everyone! No :witch: !

Thank you hun. Added you to thread now............sat here feeling as sick as a pig, I know i will be so upset if its negative, you know when you just get the feeling, I am convinced it will be bad news. WELCOME and :dust: x x


----------



## MrsPoodle

Tested today ,11dpo, BFN, but gonna keep testing. I feel different this month and got pulling sensations in the "area"


----------



## Gemma Lou

MrsPoodle, thats exactly what I have been having but I just don't want to get my hopes up......This last hour has gone soooooooooooooooooo slowly! Bet today is the one day the doc is late into surgery and doesn't get the email to me until late!!!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

:bfn: ladies, I'm out x


----------



## Gemma Lou

:dust: to you all x x x


----------



## PocoHR

BFN and AF today for me :cry:... I'm out too Gem!

Congrats to all the BFPs though, and hopefully next month my egg is fast and sticky!!


----------



## Tor

So sorry Gemma Lou and Poco :( :hugs:

Lots and lots of :dust: for next month x


----------



## Gemma Lou

Sorry to hear that PochoHr, good luck for next month x x


----------



## mtemptress

my test said bfn today one day late but not sure if got dates right as cramps at min but who knows


----------



## jo1712

I got a :bfn: this morning, but I've been reading up on these HPT and apprently they're a bit crap, so going to test again on Monday if AF doesn't show

Don't count me out till the :witch: gets me :)


----------



## NYTTC7

Sorry Gemma lou and Poco. Still no AF for me today so don't count me out either.


----------



## DaretoDream

if any of you girls chart, please check mine out and tell me what you think. :) please.


----------



## Wishonastar

Hi girls, I tested too this morning and got a :bfn: - but for me it's still a little early so although I'm disappointed, the game's not over til the fat :witch: sings!

Gemmalou had AF shown up yet? If not don't count yourself out yet cos of a negative test, I've read stories on here of girls who were never got a :bfp: despite being several weeks PG and going on to have happy & healthy little ones. :hugs: to anyone who's feeling down today, and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Bids

Witch got me girlies - least she was on time, dont feel toooo sorry for me :wine::beer::drunk::smug: lol 

hope to see some more BFP's here too!! Guess i'll have a may baby instead then be a nice 28th b'day present lol

xx


----------



## mrsiggy

DaretoDream said:


> if any of you girls chart, please check mine out and tell me what you think. :) please.

dare, that was a bit of a drop huh? Maybe you had a bit of something the past few days??? I'll keep my FX that it jumps back up tomorrow. I've had mine drop strangely like that before, but I blamed it on the fact we had a window open bc it was a beautiful night. Was there anything strange about your sleep ladt nigt?


----------



## lovepink

QUOTE=Gemma Lou;6490893]:bfn: ladies, I'm out x[/QUOT:cry:E]


the :witch: got me today :-( It must be Friday 13th!!! Sorry to hear bout ur BFN GemmaLou. Maybe we need to roll this thread to being a 'may baby!' Good luck to everyone x

Just wondering where bouts in the world/uk everyone is needing baby dust? Im in south uk, near the sea x


----------



## Gemma Lou

:witch: has arrived.......has anyone set up may baby thread?????????


----------



## Gemma Lou

lovepink said:


> QUOTE=Gemma Lou;6490893]:bfn: ladies, I'm out x[/QUOT:cry:E]
> 
> 
> the :witch: got me today :-( It must be Friday 13th!!! Sorry to hear bout ur BFN GemmaLou. Maybe we need to roll this thread to being a 'may baby!' Good luck to everyone x
> 
> Just wondering where bouts in the world/uk everyone is needing baby dust? Im in south uk, near the sea x

If we all stay on here then.....I will roll this over once we get to the end of the month......I will just change title and keep everyones name on....what do you all think????:hugs:


----------



## NYTTC7

Gemma Lou said:


> lovepink said:
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Gemma Lou;6490893]:bfn: ladies, I'm out x[/QUOT:cry:E]
> 
> 
> the :witch: got me today :-( It must be Friday 13th!!! Sorry to hear bout ur BFN GemmaLou. Maybe we need to roll this thread to being a 'may baby!' Good luck to everyone x
> 
> Just wondering where bouts in the world/uk everyone is needing baby dust? Im in south uk, near the sea x
> 
> If we all stay on here then.....I will roll this over once we get to the end of the month......I will just change title and keep everyones name on....what do you all think????:hugs:Click to expand...

I think thats a great idea!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awww bids! :hugs: Make sure you over-indulge this weekend to make up for it!

Although still in the running for April, I don't hold out much hope, hubby is off :sex: so have not dtd since Sunday so probably missed Ovulation!


----------



## mtemptress

i got a few dark smudges in mucus still but no sign of af yet i hope


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Implantation?


----------



## Bids

Thanks Feisty im allll gooood lol and dont worry im already indulging :kiss::beer:

Fingers crossed for you hun hoping your not out and keep the pma up either way its the only way to carry on isnt it :hugs:

Yeah Gemma lou great idea count me in AGAIN :haha: and sorry the witch got you too :hugs:

here we go for may babies then (im a may baby YAY) and good luck to the rest of you still in the running :flower:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

bids you may end up giving birth on your birthday! :lol:


----------



## Bids

:rofl: imagine that feisty, id be really annoyed :winkwink: i'd be out for a meal or something haha that would be too funny and just my luck :haha: mind you better that than bfn's forever i suppose :dohh:


----------



## beachesgal

I'm trying for a May baby...a little late for April now...:(


----------



## Gemma Lou

Right then.....for all those who have got their :bfp:'s CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! I wish you all the best of luck and hope to see you soon...who knows, we may even catch up in the first trimester!

For all those waiting for results still, please stay with us so we can keep this thread going and be there to support eachother. 

For those who have been got by that mean old :witch: we will keep this thread running into May. I have added next to all those who have been :witch: 'ed - May Baby! If you do not want me to do this please let me know. We still haven't heard from some of those who joined us at the beginning, hopefully they will come back, but we can alter the thread if needs be!

Thank you everyone for being here x x


----------



## Gemma Lou

This is a bit of a sense of de ja vous for me......I was May Baby 2009!!!!!!!!!! Ended up being a June baby though.............he was late! x


----------



## DaretoDream

mrsiggy said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> if any of you girls chart, please check mine out and tell me what you think. :) please.
> 
> dare, that was a bit of a drop huh? Maybe you had a bit of something the past few days??? I'll keep my FX that it jumps back up tomorrow. I've had mine drop strangely like that before, but I blamed it on the fact we had a window open bc it was a beautiful night. Was there anything strange about your sleep ladt nigt?Click to expand...


Woke up a few times during the night. Not sure it was totally accurate. And i woke up sometime before it because the cat jumped on my head. I went back to sleep and threw the cat out of the room. Temped again three hours later- with a 98.9 temp. Much better. But i didn't know which to use. I used the one at the regular time.


----------



## Bids

lmao about the cat, dare - sorry but it made me giggle x


----------



## DaretoDream

bids he likes to get up by 6 :) usually he just jumps on dh but this morning i guess dh didn't move at all so he tried his luck with me. What a rotten cat. I love him though.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hiyaa gemma lou - old witch got me yesterday! i will defo be joining you ladies for a "wishing for a may baby" thread for lots of PMA, im waning slightly at the moment, thinking about taking it a lot more relaxed next month x kx


----------



## Bids

DaretoDream said:


> bids he likes to get up by 6 :) usually he just jumps on dh but this morning i guess dh didn't move at all so he tried his luck with me. What a rotten cat. I love him though.

haha bless him :haha: yeah i have the same problem with the dog when we let her up to come on the bed at the weekend one of us has to get out being jumped on by 7 stone isnt funny but she's great if i want to get dh out of bed i send the dog up and he's downstairs in minutes, mean arent i :haha:


----------



## TTCBB3

Hey all...can I join!? I got my implanon out yesterday (aug 12) and my doc said I should have my fertility back instantaniously and I was on AF when he did it so he thinks I should O within a few days!


----------



## mrsmmm

Dare, my cats must be up and fed by 7 am. If not, life is miserable till I feed them. I have them secluded on the porch right now while taking a school quiz. They're very much involved with sitting on my books, walking on my laptop, etc.

I have 6 days of hope left. Since late on 5 dpo I have suffered with nausea. No matter what I eat or smell, I just feel woozy. I've also had light cramping in my ov area. I hope the witch doesn't get me.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Still :bfn:'s for me but so far no sign of AF the wait is killing me she wasnt on time that stupid :witch:


----------



## JennaRose

Good Luck all ladies in the TWW!!!!! :)


----------



## JennaRose

mtemptress said:


> i got a few dark smudges in mucus still but no sign of af yet i hope

I also had a few smudges of mucus over the past few days! Hope its implantation for us!!! :)


----------



## NYTTC7

I tested again this morning after getting a BFN yesterday afternoon bc my breast felt like they were on fire. I got a faint double line. I will test again tomorrow and Monday I see MD and hopefully can confirm a BFP!


----------



## DaretoDream

mrsmmm said:


> Dare, my cats must be up and fed by 7 am. If not, life is miserable till I feed them. I have them secluded on the porch right now while taking a school quiz. They're very much involved with sitting on my books, walking on my laptop, etc.
> 
> I have 6 days of hope left. Since late on 5 dpo I have suffered with nausea. No matter what I eat or smell, I just feel woozy. I've also had light cramping in my ov area. I hope the witch doesn't get me.

I used to have issues with our cats like that. At 6 am they were up and wanting to be fed, because they knew they got fed right after we got up. I couldn't take it anymore because they were waking me earlier and earlier- trying at 5 to get us up.

So i retrained them. NOW- when my alarm goes off, i take my shower, get dressed, get ready, take the dog out and THEN they get fed. They don't try to wake me anymore. The male tries to because he has to pee and we keep them in our room with us because they fly through the house otherwise. But no more waking up early for that. So, if he's got to go we let him out and the girl stays on the bed to sleep longer because she actually seems to like it. Then he paws on the door to come back in a few hours later and lays with us again.


As for the hope- i know it's hard to stay hopeful. But we have to. At least a little bit. We can't give up.


----------



## Barnesmaries

Hi. could you add me please?
I will be testing again on 20th August (if I can wait!!)
AF is due today (14th of august), but nothing so far.
I had brown/red bleeding on 8th August which was much too light to be a period (im assuming could have been implantation), I took a test on 12th August but it was negative :(! is it possible I have tested too early? or that im probably not pregnant? :(


----------



## NYTTC7

Barnesmaries said:


> Hi. could you add me please?
> I will be testing again on 20th August (if I can wait!!)
> AF is due today (14th of august), but nothing so far.
> I had brown/red bleeding on 8th August which was much too light to be a period (im assuming could have been implantation), I took a test on 12th August but it was negative :(! is it possible I have tested too early? or that im probably not pregnant? :(

I had light bleeding as well on the 8th,9th and today I finally got a faint line. I cant get my hopes up to high but it was better then seeing another BFP. I would just keep testing everyday.


----------



## NYTTC7

sorry meant BFN


----------



## Gemma Lou

NYTTC7 said:


> I tested again this morning after getting a BFN yesterday afternoon bc my breast felt like they were on fire. I got a faint double line. I will test again tomorrow and Monday I see MD and hopefully can confirm a BFP!

Thats fantastic news, fingers crossed but sounds promising! x:happydance:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Its certainly sounding promising for some of you ladies now! Finges crossed and :dust: to all of you! x x


----------



## Barnesmaries

NYTTC7 said:


> Barnesmaries said:
> 
> 
> Hi. could you add me please?
> I will be testing again on 20th August (if I can wait!!)
> AF is due today (14th of august), but nothing so far.
> I had brown/red bleeding on 8th August which was much too light to be a period (im assuming could have been implantation), I took a test on 12th August but it was negative :(! is it possible I have tested too early? or that im probably not pregnant? :(
> 
> I had light bleeding as well on the 8th,9th and today I finally got a faint line. I cant get my hopes up to high but it was better then seeing another BFP. I would just keep testing everyday.Click to expand...


Has you been testing before today too? I was going to wait until the 20th and hope that my AF doesnt come and I will test again then. I know what you mean about seeing BFP's... thats why I have choose not to test everyday :(. Good luck though! :)


----------



## MrsPoodle

Witch got me today... 3 days early... 

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## NYTTC7

Count me down for a *BFP* YAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barnesmaries

NYTTC7 said:


> Count me down for a *BFP* YAY!!!!!!!!!

Congrats!!!!! :D


----------



## NYTTC7

Barnesmaries said:


> NYTTC7 said:
> 
> 
> Count me down for a *BFP* YAY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats!!!!! :DClick to expand...

Thank you:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Barnesmaries

NYTTC7 said:


> Barnesmaries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYTTC7 said:
> 
> 
> Count me down for a *BFP* YAY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats!!!!! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...




I hope the same happens for me :D!

What symptoms have you had so far? :)


----------



## NYTTC7

Barnesmaries said:


> NYTTC7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barnesmaries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYTTC7 said:
> 
> 
> Count me down for a *BFP* YAY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats!!!!! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the same happens for me :D!
> 
> What symptoms have you had so far? :)Click to expand...

On 8/4 I had started to get a sinus headache & metal taste that lasted for 2-3 days, and blue veins on my breast which are still present. On Sunday a little cramp that lasted 5 mins. On Monday what I think was IB that lasted into Wed (pink, little red and brown when I wiped). Wednesday I felt a pinch for 1 second on my left side. Yesterday I had a little bit of cramping for a few hrs on my left side and sore nipples. Today I woke up and my breast felt like they were on fire and I can feel discomfort around my underarms.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I got my :bfp: tonight !!! confirmation on wensday at the doctors !:happydance::happydance: pics in gallery hehe


----------



## Gemma Lou

COngratulations NYTTC7 and Ruskiegirl, fantastic news for you both........

Sorry to hear the :witch: got you MrsPoodle........will you stay with us for the May babies? x


----------



## madcatwoman

NYTTC7 said:


> Barnesmaries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYTTC7 said:
> 
> 
> Count me down for a *BFP* YAY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats!!!!! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Congrats hunnie!!!!!:haha:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats Ruskie well the witch got me this arvo. So onto next month.
Good luck ladies


----------



## mtemptress

barnesmarie i in same boat , mine has gone to pinkish smears now but still no bad cramping or tmi but i get bad bowel issues due to dysmenneroahia prob not spelt right but hey!! basically i know when body due to come on coz i in agony, i not got any of that , so fingers crossed think gonna test in few days as got bfn yest :( but not over till i get dark red blood!! congrats to all who have bfp , maybe joining you i bloody hope so !! and baby dust to all still trying including me , i wished on three shooting stars with the meteorites the other day lets hope it works ??


----------



## Barnesmaries

mtemptress said:


> barnesmarie i in same boat , mine has gone to pinkish smears now but still no bad cramping or tmi but i get bad bowel issues due to dysmenneroahia prob not spelt right but hey!! basically i know when body due to come on coz i in agony, i not got any of that , so fingers crossed think gonna test in few days as got bfn yest :( but not over till i get dark red blood!! congrats to all who have bfp , maybe joining you i bloody hope so !! and baby dust to all still trying including me , i wished on three shooting stars with the meteorites the other day lets hope it works ??


How long have you been bleeding for? 
today i have been having lots of cramps and discharge (im hoping this is not signs of AF coming, but pregnancy!)
Good luck and keep us up to date :) :dust:


----------



## Mya209

AF nearly over. Looking forward to trying harder next month!


----------



## bubbas'mumma

im waiting for a... MAAAYYYY baby :) 
ovulating 21st-26th xx


----------



## DaretoDream

congrats to all the bfps!


----------



## mtemptress

it been on and off smears for last 2 days and now seems to be back to normal but not counting chickens just secretly hoping!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well looks like ill be moving into may with you ladies i started bleeding bright red blood with cramps and my bbt was real low this morning:cry::cry:


----------



## Gemma Lou

MrsCrabsticke said:


> Congrats Ruskie well the witch got me this arvo. So onto next month.
> Good luck ladies

sorry to hear that....hey, we'll move over together, at least we can all stick together on here x x


----------



## Gemma Lou

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well looks like ill be moving into may with you ladies i started bleeding bright red blood with cramps and my bbt was real low this morning:cry::cry:

How awful..... big hugs xx :hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Ruskiegirl, do you want me to add may baby or shall I leave it for a while hun? Hope you are ok, thinking of you x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Go ahead and add for may :hugs:


----------



## Barnesmaries

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well looks like ill be moving into may with you ladies i started bleeding bright red blood with cramps and my bbt was real low this morning:cry::cry:

Didnt you test positive too? so sorry :(... x


----------



## Mya209

Sorry to hear that Ruskiegirl! :-(


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yeah i had 2 positive frers last night and a negative test this morning:cry:


----------



## Barnesmaries

Ruskiegirl said:


> Yeah i had 2 positive frers last night and a negative test this morning:cry:


:hugs: x


----------



## babylove23

I'm 2 weeks late and took a test this morning but it came back negative. Really depressed today.


----------



## mrsmmm

Ruskie, HUGS! I've been reading your posts and so hoping for something positive. 

I'm 10 DPO, did ic this morning because I have poas problems. lol It was bfn. So, until AF shows up on Thursday, I'm keeping myself in the game for April.


----------



## gilmore85

hey ladies :hi:

would love to be added to may babies!!

just started my 2ww and hopefully be testing on 30th august


----------



## DaretoDream

mrsmmm- i ALMOST tested this morning. I told myself last night that if the temp went up again- i'd test this morning. It didn't. Stayed the same. So, i didn't test. But i didn't sleep well either. 11 dpo today, i was incredibly restless last night.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

good morning ladies! well, i think my pma is still at an all time low, have no money to retail shop for myself so decided to get all my sons birthday and christmas presents with the view of paying them off BEFORE christmas so i dont start the new year with money on my credit card - if any of yo uare thinking omg christmas! already oh well her ds birthday must be soon well NOPE his birthday is 14th dec . . . . . . next month if im not pregnant will prob get dh and my dads presents done . . . they are the hardest to get for lol made me feel better anyway lol lol lol not testing until 11th september, just waiting for af to finish. just trying to decide whether i want to just completely forget opks this month and just relax or not . . . . . . whats everyone else who got af going to be doing this next month x k x


----------



## youngnikki

hi everyone my first time on this site and i finding it hard to understand the short hand can anyone help me? like wat does BNF stand for xxx


----------



## gilmore85

youngnikki said:


> hi everyone my first time on this site and i finding it hard to understand the short hand can anyone help me? like wat does BNF stand for xxx

Hey :hi:

BFN = Big Fat Negative (from preg test)


----------



## youngnikki

thank-you for that

well im 23 and have been married for 2 1/2 years trying for 3 
some say im young but to me im ready i love kids everyone tells me it will happen but when is that 

people like all of us on here trying to conceive trying our best every month making sure we do everything we can to make our dreams come true yet there people out there having kids who dont want them. 

well my cycle varies every month between 28 and 45 days working from 28 days i was 6 days late yesterday tested and was a no but i may have tested early well i hope 

GL to everyone trying i hope your dreams come true ************


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Hello and welcome


----------



## Gemma Lou

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> good morning ladies! well, i think my pma is still at an all time low, have no money to retail shop for myself so decided to get all my sons birthday and christmas presents with the view of paying them off BEFORE christmas so i dont start the new year with money on my credit card - if any of yo uare thinking omg christmas! already oh well her ds birthday must be soon well NOPE his birthday is 14th dec . . . . . . next month if im not pregnant will prob get dh and my dads presents done . . . they are the hardest to get for lol made me feel better anyway lol lol lol not testing until 11th september, just waiting for af to finish. just trying to decide whether i want to just completely forget opks this month and just relax or not . . . . . . whats everyone else who got af going to be doing this next month x k x


I have to admit, the month that has just gone we were using methods to try and get a girl.....I think it all backfired...obviously........so now I have decided to be grateful for what I get....so we will be trying probably every 2-3 days as of the end of the :witch: and then will just see what happens. Last time I got pregant we only did it when I was ovulating....got pregnant straight away, then went on to suffer a miscarriage after a month........did exactly the same again, only when ovulating and became pregnant instantly again! This time we stopped trying a few days before I knew I was due to ovulate in order to try and get a girlie sperm to survive the journey...and nothing happened. Although I seemed to get alot of signs....I also refuse to symptom spot this time. I am just going to go with the flow, if its meant to be right now, then it will be. I am already trying to be positive about why it went wrong this time. I always wanted a baby on my Nanas birthday........that would be the 12th of May, if I got pregnant this time round I would be due on the 13th of May....couldn't get closer if I tried xx:hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

youngnikki said:


> hi everyone my first time on this site and i finding it hard to understand the short hand can anyone help me? like wat does BNF stand for xxx

Hi hun, and welcome. just to let you know I will be adding you to the thread now. Wanted to wish you lots of :dust: x x


----------



## mtemptress

i got watery mucus with blood in it now and some pink/red scanty blood and cramps do we stillthink it could be IB


----------



## mtemptress

i addition to that last post , my bleeding hs been enough to fill a pad so i think the evil witch has finally got me the evil cow ! bit bloody gutted but cramping which isnt normal and blood isnt as heavy as normal but i got a appt with gynae on fri so will see what he says as results of a scan to see if have endometriosis that i had ages ago


----------



## Lizzy78

Hi ladies! May I please be added for the May due dates? I am CD 1 today and thinking that this is my month! :) Congrats to everyone who got their BFPs this month!


----------



## Gemma Lou

mtemptress, sorry to hear that...........Bloomin :witch:! Wish she would leave us all alone......she's a cowbag!
Are you going to stay with us? 

Lizzy78, welcome to our group.............fingers crossed and :dust: x


----------



## Janesworld

*This WILL be my month. Mark my words! * 

Currently on CD4, typically a 23-25 day cycle, ovulation week to start on friday or saturday. Just ordered a bunch of cheapie OPK's and HPT's, so I'm set to roll!!

Feeling good, feeling good :happydance:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Hi girls, I'm testing on Saturday and if positive will be due 28th April so can I squeeze in here? X


----------



## Gemma Lou

Hi Ladies, just thought I would let you know that I have deleted all the :witch: s from the first page with all our names on, I don't think we need reminding that she has got us......so I have given us all a little bit of May :dust: instead!!!! There were some people at the start of the thread that we haven't heard from so I have just put some ??????? in the hope that they will let us know whats news with them! Can't believe we are all now looking pretty much to our next cycle! :dust: to us all for May and welcome to all the newbies who have come to join us. x x x


----------



## Gemma Lou

Janesworld

Char&Bump-x 

WELCOME and :dust:


----------



## Barnesmaries

I couldnt wait and tested today... got a BFN :( buuuut still no AF. I am going to test again on saturday if still no AF. wish me luck!!! xx


----------



## lovepink

AF gone now- Yipee!!! I have ordered some clear blue ovulation tests as my cycle ranges from 21-29 days. Has anyone used these? I think this will be the only cycle i will use them for, as dont want it to consume me, but thought they might be useful. Its great catching up with you lovley ladies who are all in the same boat.

Good luck x


----------



## Mya209

Thanks Gemma Lou. My next testing day would be 8th September. O should be on 25th.


----------



## Gemma Lou

lovepink said:


> AF gone now- Yipee!!! I have ordered some clear blue ovulation tests as my cycle ranges from 21-29 days. Has anyone used these? I think this will be the only cycle i will use them for, as dont want it to consume me, but thought they might be useful. Its great catching up with you lovley ladies who are all in the same boat.
> 
> Good luck x

Me too, yipee, let the May babies commence. I was thinking about buying ovulation kits as this is mine and hubs last chance before he goes away.......but I have decided just to rely on sheer chance and luck again. Just going to make sure we do it every couple of nights! I'm sure he won't complain. I know it sounds daft, but last month I didn't keep my legs up and we also aimed shallow (sorry TMI :blush:) whereas the first time we got pregnant we just did it over ovulation and i kept my legs in the air for 15 mins after!!!!! I'm afraid I will definately revert back to that this time knowing that it worked last time! So,back onto the folic acid for me today as I have been lazy with it since the :witch: got me! Can't believe we are trying again.....I will have to start adding our new test dates! Mine will be around 13th Sept. Good Luck x


----------



## mtemptress

hi gemma lou , i ok my body started off with what i thought could be IB but it been scant for a few days then yesterday and today it proper heavy now it used to be heavy from day one before so not gonna count days jut bdance every day lol , gonna mention it to doc tho on fri about thhe fact that for last 2 month since proper trying it done this ,wondering if maybe t was going to be pos but summat happened who knows!
anyway went for job interview today so hopefully willl be good news as same place hubby works so better times to bdance as was causing issues last time as in at all times lol least if get job on same hours be both in at same time wooop woop x


----------



## Bids

Hi Gemma lou just to let you know im now cd6 so will be testing around 10-11th sept if af doesnt show first, goodluck peoples ;) 

x


----------



## nicetosmile

I'm still waiting. AF still not shown her head although I am due today so could be any time over the next couple of days. I want an April baby!! :)


----------



## DaretoDream

I started spotting this am so :witch: will be here full force tomorrow.


----------



## nalavarado

Hi, 

I am hoping for a May baby, my 2ww ends on 21st August so keeping fingers crossed! doing some major symptom spotting this last week - even though trying reallu hard not to! Dont we all! 

:witch: is very irregular although have had some cramps over last few days????

I would love to join this group to see how everyone gets along with TTC etc. 

xx


----------



## lintu

April is a very expensive month for my family anyway, with all the birthday's so will have to be May!!!

I will be testing on the 29th August, or the 24th August if i can not wait any longer!!!!

Fingers X'D OV today!!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

All newbies added! Hope everyone is doing ok...Sorry to hear :witch: is on her way Daretodream xx


----------



## Emma051980

AF is due to hit me today/tomorrow - will probably get me during the night i would say. Have had a few cramps today :(
The symtom spotting is crazy though, isn't it?! You have yourself convinced then along come the pains!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

Thanks Gemma- it sucks, but we're getting all kinds of goodies for next month. Preseed, soft cups, a new bbt therm- oh, the works. :)


----------



## Whisper

Can i join? Hoping for a May baby now, April would have been best as no-one in the family has any birthdays then lol! May is pretty packed, but i sooo want to be pregnant i don't really care :)

Testing on 28/8 if AF doesn't show.


----------



## AwwJung

Sorry for not getting back to you ladies, I actually started my period last monday. BUT I'm starting to re-think it. As I don't really think it was my period, as it was only 4 days long. My usual length is 7 days & I always needed a tampon & pad until atleast 5 days into it. This time it was basically gone by day 5. Then on Tuesday, which was yesterday after having a bowel movement. I got up to wipe my (tmi) vagina area & looked at the toilet paper, and noticed a big glob of snotty, clump, brown tinged mucus on it. Which I've never had before. Now today I've noticed pink spotting on my toilet paper after going to the bathroom and just wiping. It's just really odd, my body is pissing me off this month. Oh and I also took another test for the hell of it on Monday, which was negative. Silly I know.  


I guess for now, we can say I'm not pregnant. But if AF doesn't show next motnh, then I will be seeing a doctor for sure.


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I've been spotting for four days, just tiny amounts. Period is due tomorrow but got a bfn at lunch today. FX it was too early!


----------



## AwwJung

Char&Bump-x said:


> I've been spotting for four days, just tiny amounts. Period is due tomorrow but got a bfn at lunch today. FX it was too early!

Hope it was just too early for you. Fingers crossed for you. =)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im hoping for a May baby! :) im technically 10dpo because of the time :haha: im going to test again on friday :) xxxxxx


----------



## AwwJung

xMissxZoiex said:


> Im hoping for a May baby! :) im technically 10dpo because of the time :haha: im going to test again on friday :) xxxxxx

Good luck to you, hope its a BFP! =)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

AwwJung said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Im hoping for a May baby! :) im technically 10dpo because of the time :haha: im going to test again on friday :) xxxxxx
> 
> Good luck to you, hope its a BFP! =)Click to expand...

Thank you!, I hope you get yours very soon aswell :) x


----------



## AwwJung

xMissxZoiex said:


> AwwJung said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Im hoping for a May baby! :) im technically 10dpo because of the time :haha: im going to test again on friday :) xxxxxx
> 
> Good luck to you, hope its a BFP! =)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!, I hope you get yours very soon aswell :) xClick to expand...

You're welcome and thank you too. =)


----------



## nicetosmile

I'm still waiting. No luck yet. I hate this waiting game. I'm going to test if not here by Sunday.


----------



## Gemma Lou

Welcome to Emma051980, Whisper, xMissxZoiex......Fingers crossed for your BFP's soon.

Awwjung, please keep us posted, I hope everything is ok. Sounds a bit strange. I hate the ways our bodies change as soon as we start trying....symptom spotting is addictive too and you always manage to find lots of symptoms and convince yourself that its happening! Very strange. Even my hubs was convinced I was pregnant! 

Nicetosmile, still got everything crossed for you!

Char&Bumpx, fingers tightly crossed for you too..........please keep us posted

Daretodream, wow, sounds like you are going to be super organised for this month. My hubs would quite like us to get the home ovulation kits............so I have said we will. I went into boots yesterday and theirs was 15 pounds, I know Tesco do their own which are probably made by the same people at the end of the day, and I am sure theirs was about £8 so will get one of those on sat. 

Does anyone know how they work exactly? I know you only get 7 sticks.....what are you supposed to do? When are you supposed to do them so that you don't end up wasting them all? CONFUSED.COM!!!!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

MrsCrabsticke said:


> Congrats Chelsea you deffidently deserve it :) I am waiting to test i have had two faint bfp's but i'm not sure if it is the tests i am using so will wait a couple of days and then test again.
> 
> Good luck and :dust: for everyone still waiting.

Have you had any more positive tests? :hugs:


----------



## Emma051980

still no sign of the :witch: just yet but i am pretty sore this morning :cry:
i'm going to a party on saturday night so don't you know it will just hang off until saturday morning and ruin my night :cry:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Has anyone heard how Mrs. Bee has got on? Think she should have tested by now! x


----------



## lovechild81

Hello Ladies! I'm completely new to this and was looking for some support and advice. I've been ttc#3 for 7 months now and I'm hoping this past month was it! AF was suppose to show her wicked face on Sunday but still NOTHING! Yay!! :) I'm starting to get excited but really scared to get a BFN! :/ How long more should wait til I test? 

Good Luck to everyone ttc and Congrats to all that have gotten their BFP!! 
XO <3


----------



## mtemptress

gemmalou wilkinsons do cheap ovulation sticks about 3-4 quid for 5 i think they are, i going into town later this afternoon will check hun


----------



## gilmore85

hey ladies :hi:

hope everyone is feeling good today as the sun is shining where i am :icecream:

currently on 4 DPO and ....... nothing, no symptoms or anything I know its not health to symptom spot but at least that way I know my body is doing something. 

So for now I wait. :wacko:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Still bleeding day 5 for me havent had bleeding this long for awhile mabey finaly my cycle is getting back to normal :happydance: Have docs appointment tommorow cant wait hopefully im just spotting id hate to be the doctor seeing me :haha:
How is everyone else fairing ?:hugs:


----------



## wannabamummy

Good Afternoon Ladies

Well AF is due on Saturday. I'm praying she stays away but I'm been having AF cramps since Saturday :(

I really hate this waiting around.

I have done two tests for far this week, both :bfn: 

Congrats to all the ladies who have their :bfp:

XX


----------



## Gemma Lou

So nice to see some of you ladies popping back to update us........I think most of us are heading to our next attempts now, only a few left to test for August! Hope everyone is feeling ok!


----------



## Gemma Lou

lovechild81 said:


> Hello Ladies! I'm completely new to this and was looking for some support and advice. I've been ttc#3 for 7 months now and I'm hoping this past month was it! AF was suppose to show her wicked face on Sunday but still NOTHING! Yay!! :) I'm starting to get excited but really scared to get a BFN! :/ How long more should wait til I test?
> 
> Good Luck to everyone ttc and Congrats to all that have gotten their BFP!!
> XO <3

You should be ok to test now hun....:dust: x


----------



## Gemma Lou

wannabamummy said:


> Good Afternoon Ladies
> 
> Well AF is due on Saturday. I'm praying she stays away but I'm been having AF cramps since Saturday :(
> 
> I really hate this waiting around.
> 
> I have done two tests for far this week, both :bfn:
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies who have their :bfp:
> 
> XX

You never know, fingers crossed! x


----------



## Gemma Lou

Just wanted to reccomend a great book to you all, I picked it up and read it in 3 days, I got totally addicted to it!

Its Sophie Kinsella.....and the book is called "Shopaholic & Baby". Makes a fantastic read, I was gripped! x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Gemma Lou said:


> Just wanted to reccomend a great book to you all, I picked it up and read it in 3 days, I got totally addicted to it!
> 
> Its Sophie Kinsella.....and the book is called "Shopaholic & Baby". Makes a fantastic read, I was gripped! x

that sounds good! did you get in online or in a book store?

xxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

When you get chance ladies, can you start to send me your next rough testing date so I can start to add them to the first page please? Hope you have all had a good day. Still hoping we get some more :bfp: 's from some of our original ladies x x


----------



## Gemma Lou

xMissxZoiex said:


> Gemma Lou said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to reccomend a great book to you all, I picked it up and read it in 3 days, I got totally addicted to it!
> 
> Its Sophie Kinsella.....and the book is called "Shopaholic & Baby". Makes a fantastic read, I was gripped! x
> 
> that sounds good! did you get in online or in a book store?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

It was actually in our holiday cottage but I bet you can pick it up on line cheap...I'll type the blurb......

Becky's life is blooming. She's working at Londons newest fashion store, The Look, house-hunting with her husband Luke (her secret wish is a shoe room)...and she's pregnant! She couldn't be more overjoyed - especially since discovering that shopping cures morning sickness. Everything has got to be perfect for her baby: from the designer nursery...to the latest, coolest pram...to the celebrity must have obstetrician.

But when the celebrity obstetrician turns out to be her husband Luke's glamerous, intellectual ex-girlfriend, Becky's perfect world starts to crumble.


I really did love it! 

Also, Mylene Klass baby diary was a great read when I was pregnant last time round, really enjoyed her book although she looked fab all the time!!!!!! And dared to wear skimpy bikinis!!!!

Just about to start the Tess Daley baby diary! Will let you know if its any good! :thumbup:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Gemma Lou said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemma Lou said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to reccomend a great book to you all, I picked it up and read it in 3 days, I got totally addicted to it!
> 
> Its Sophie Kinsella.....and the book is called "Shopaholic & Baby". Makes a fantastic read, I was gripped! x
> 
> that sounds good! did you get in online or in a book store?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> It was actually in our holiday cottage but I bet you can pick it up on line cheap...I'll type the blurb......
> 
> Becky's life is blooming. She's working at Londons newest fashion store, The Look, house-hunting with her husband Luke (her secret wish is a shoe room)...and she's pregnant! She couldn't be more overjoyed - especially since discovering that shopping cures morning sickness. Everything has got to be perfect for her baby: from the designer nursery...to the latest, coolest pram...to the celebrity must have obstetrician.
> 
> But when the celebrity obstetrician turns out to be her husband Luke's glamerous, intellectual ex-girlfriend, Becky's perfect world starts to crumble.
> 
> 
> I really did love it!
> 
> Also, Mylene Klass baby diary was a great read when I was pregnant last time round, really enjoyed her book although she looked fab all the time!!!!!! And dared to wear skimpy bikinis!!!!
> 
> Just about to start the Tess Daley baby diary! Will let you know if its any good! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Tess Daleys had a baby? When did that happen 

I love reading that kind of book. That one sounds really good!

If im pregnant this cycle i think i will be getting them all :haha:
xxxxx


----------



## proudmummy

I'm hoping for a may baby, af was due today but no sign and bfn so may baby here we come


----------



## rainysunshine

Well, I'm still waiting to find out if I will have an april baby. I've taken probably 20 tests, a few possible evaps or faint lines, but mostly bfn. But I'm on cd35 now, 18dpo. I'm planning a doctor visit if af hasn't shown next week. I have a promising chart, but all these bfns are confusing. I feel pregnant, and I'm acting that way just in case. Wish me luck, girls. And tons of baby dust to you all for those may babies (I was a may baby myself, as is my neice - born on my 21st birthday, and my baby brother, born three weeks after my 14th birthday).


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hiya gemma lou, right well in relation to new testing dates i AM NOT TESTING BEFORE AF IS DUE! if anyone picks up any incling that i am going to test at 9, 10, 11, 12 or 13 dpo STOP ME af normally comes 13 dpo so will be testing 14 dpo at the earliest which will be Sunday 12th September - really hope i get that far af due the day before - its my birthday on the 17th i actually dont want anything except for a second pink line, is that so hard!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

gemma i know it sounds odd but if you want lots of opks for cheap then go on ebay and get some of the green tipped ones, i bought 50 for something ridiculous like a tenner, you have to dip them in urine so get some plastic cups and instead of smily faces you have to interpret the lines -if it is not as dark as control line its neg - but other than that they are just as good, i got my first pos opk using them last cycle and because they are so cheap over the two days i was getting pos opk i took like 5 a day to get a good idea of timings etc still have like 30 left over!


----------



## libbymarks198

I think I will be testing on the 4th September if af has not showed by then.

hey do any of you ladies chart? can you take a look at mine and see if it looks like i have o'd yet


----------



## sequeena

I'd like to join, I'm testing a week today and hoping for a :bfp: and a bean that sticks! :flower:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hey everyone !!! Sorry i havent been around lately odd sleeping schedual lol Well i got my doc apointment tom hopefully i get some answers by monday:hugs: Hows everyone else doing AF is spotting now and alsmot gone :wohoo:


----------



## Gemma Lou

sequeena said:


> I'd like to join, I'm testing a week today and hoping for a :bfp: and a bean that sticks! :flower:

weclome back hun, changed you over to a May Baby now! Thanks for coming back to us! :hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Ruskiegirl said:


> Hey everyone !!! Sorry i havent been around lately odd sleeping schedual lol Well i got my doc apointment tom hopefully i get some answers by monday:hugs: Hows everyone else doing AF is spotting now and alsmot gone :wohoo:

Good luck for your docs appointment hun :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Take a look at my test ladies??
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...t-line-updates-10dpo-pg-3-11dpo-pg-6-a-6.html

Thankies :) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

fingers crossed xMissxZoiex


----------



## xMissxZoiex

thank you :)
xxxxx


----------



## wannabamummy

:witch: got me this morning a day early :(

So I'll move forward to May with you ladies.

Babydust to you all. Fx'd

xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

hey, i'm new to this thread. i'm really hoping that i get a bfp within the next week. my AF is due the 28th. which means i'd be due around may 6th or 7th. (right between my SO's and my birthday. his is the 5th mine is the 10th and his mom's is the 11th!)


----------



## sequeena

Gemma Lou said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to join, I'm testing a week today and hoping for a :bfp: and a bean that sticks! :flower:
> 
> weclome back hun, changed you over to a May Baby now! Thanks for coming back to us! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun! Been a bit busy and trying to catch up with everything :wacko:
Got a really good feeling this month!


----------



## pinktrifle

Hi ladies :hi:

I'm hoping to test next Wednesday when :witch: should be due

ssooo tempted to test tomorrow but i know it will be a big fat :bfn::nope:

If AF gets me I have to ring fertility clinic for internal scan :wacko:


:dust: to us all!!


----------



## mrsmmm

Hi ALL! AF was due yesterday. Having cramping really low in uterus. No AF yet. God bless me I'm going to the toilet every 5 min checking.


----------



## mrsiggy

good luck mrsmmm!

so I don't know where I'm standing rigt now. We are at the beach on vacation & last night I had a small spot. Figured af would be here this morning. Nope just ligt brown spotting when I wipe. Which brings me to my question. We are going to lay on the beach in a bit...do I use a tampon or just come back to the hotel every so often?!?! At this point I'm just kinda wishing af would just show so I would know! I wuld have taken a test this am,but I didn't think I had to...grr..let me know what ur thinking about the beach situation:)


----------



## Gemma Lou

wannabamummy said:


> :witch: got me this morning a day early :(
> 
> So I'll move forward to May with you ladies.
> 
> Babydust to you all. Fx'd
> 
> xx

sorry to hear that hun..........:hugs: BAD :witch: !:growlmad:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Welcome MilosMommy7 and pinktrifle x

Sounding good Mrsmmm


----------



## Gemma Lou

mrsiggy said:


> good luck mrsmmm!
> 
> so I don't know where I'm standing rigt now. We are at the beach on vacation & last night I had a small spot. Figured af would be here this morning. Nope just ligt brown spotting when I wipe. Which brings me to my question. We are going to lay on the beach in a bit...do I use a tampon or just come back to the hotel every so often?!?! At this point I'm just kinda wishing af would just show so I would know! I wuld have taken a test this am,but I didn't think I had to...grr..let me know what ur thinking about the beach situation:)

If you aren't far from your hotel I would just keep heading back and checking if I was you. Any chance you can test tomorrow morning? :hugs:


----------



## mtemptress

gemmalou 
the ovulation tests in wilkinsons are 5 for £2.77 hun, and ALL sophie kinsella books are fantastic but to understand them you really could do with reading them from first book, 
they are excelent though,
my gynae appt went fine if we not pregnant by jan they going to do tests and the scan to see if i got any issues was clear,so all good ,,full steam ahead 
and best doctors orders i have ever heard is to have sex at least 3 times a week lol


----------



## mrsiggy

Gemma Lou said:


> mrsiggy said:
> 
> 
> If you aren't far from your hotel I would just keep heading back and checking if I was you. Any chance you can test tomorrow morning? :hugs:
> 
> I am most def going to be testing tomorrow. I just think it will be neg since this is pretty much what happened last month too.Click to expand...


----------



## Gemma Lou

mrsiggy said:


> Gemma Lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsiggy said:
> 
> 
> If you aren't far from your hotel I would just keep heading back and checking if I was you. Any chance you can test tomorrow morning? :hugs:
> 
> I am most def going to be testing tomorrow. I just think it will be neg since this is pretty much what happened last month too.Click to expand...
> 
> You never know, your time has to come one day...............fingers crossed for you for tomorrow. xClick to expand...


----------



## Gemma Lou

Thank you mtemptress for letting me know about the tests in wilko's, very helpful, will definately be getting some this month to try. Still think we will just make sure we do it every 48 hours.....if we must!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ha Ha! Guess if he is really lucky he may even get an extra one thrown in there if the sticks say its time to do it!!!!! x


----------



## Mya209

I'm CD9 and had some cramping and a few stabbing pains in my side which is a bit odd. Still no CM. Having problems BDing enough coz we are both so tired from work all the time. Also been together 8 years and the sparks gone a bit in that area. We will have to make more effort or it'll neve happen. Gonna BD tonight and regularly over next week and hope for the best.


----------



## Lizzy78

Gemma Lou said:


> When you get chance ladies, can you start to send me your next rough testing date so I can start to add them to the first page please? Hope you have all had a good day. Still hoping we get some more :bfp: 's from some of our original ladies x x

My testing date is September 13th. I am really going to try to not test before this!


----------



## lovechild81

No AF or signs of her... was suppose to arrive Sunday 8/15. Just took a pregnancy test and got a BFN!! :'( I hate this waiting game! 

Good luck to everyone! :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

SOOO im back from the docs and scared but excited!!
He said i might have a progesterone defect or thyroid problem so hes going to check my progesterone on cycle day 21 and my thyroid. He also said my uterus is enlarged he says i might have a fibroid or it because i had a a positive pregnacy test and it enlarged a little. So hes going to look at my ultrasound from march and probly schedual another one to make sure its not a fibroid. And he said if he find a progesterone defect ill start taking progesterone next cycle after ovulation. So i am feeling rather good right now since i went and started to get some things figured out:happydance:


----------



## xshell79

hi can u put me down for a may baby testing 4th sept


good luck everyone xx


----------



## sequeena

Ruskiegirl said:


> SOOO im back from the docs and scared but excited!!
> He said i might have a progesterone defect or thyroid problem so hes going to check my progesterone on cycle day 21 and my thyroid. He also said my uterus is enlarged he says i might have a fibroid or it because i had a a positive pregnacy test and it enlarged a little. So hes going to look at my ultrasound from march and probly schedual another one to make sure its not a fibroid. And he said if he find a progesterone defect ill start taking progesterone next cycle after ovulation. So i am feeling rather good right now since i went and started to get some things figured out:happydance:

That's brilliant!! I hope they figure out what's going on :thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Me too and hopefully it doesnt take long =D Now i am aiming myself one of these 3 cause i dont want to have to be 8 or 9 months pregnant during a whole summer next year hehe
MONTH 1:
8/15/10 - First day of your cycle
8/27/10 - A little bit fertile
8/28/10 - Fertile
8/29/10 - VERY fertile
8/30/10 - time to ovulate
9/13/10 - End of cycle
9/12/10 - A home pregnancy test may work now
9/16/10 - No period? Maybe you're pregnant!
5/30/11 - If you are, this is your approximate due date.
MONTH 2:
9/13/10 - First day of your cycle
9/25/10 - A little bit fertile
9/26/10 - Fertile
9/27/10 - VERY fertile
9/28/10 - time to ovulate
10/12/10 - End of cycle
10/11/10 - A home pregnancy test may work now
10/15/10 - No period? Maybe you're pregnant!
6/28/11 - If you are, this is your approximate due date.
MONTH 3:
10/12/10 - First day of your cycle
10/24/10 - A little bit fertile
10/25/10 - Fertile
10/26/10 - VERY fertile
10/27/10 - time to ovulate
11/10/10 - End of cycle
11/09/10 - A home pregnancy test may work now
11/13/10 - No period? Maybe you're pregnant!
7/27/11 - If you are, this is your approximate due date.(Hubbys birthday is 7/28) Would be excited if i was due on this one!


----------



## mtemptress

yeah i agree gemmalou every 48 hrs ,lol, doc said men would like to have it every day its just that women may not be comfortable with that lol!!!!! loved it ,trainee nurse was bright red with embarrasment it was a corker , but good news


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So i have an ultrasound monday to check for fibroids or the reason my uterus is enlarged will let you guys know what happens =D


----------



## Gemma Lou

Sounding good Ruskiegirl, and I am sure with that positive attitude it will all happen for you. x


----------



## Gemma Lou

Xshell79 - Welcome to our thread hun, I have added you now........fingers crossed for you :dust: x x


----------



## AwwJung

Gemma Lou said:


> Welcome to Emma051980, Whisper, xMissxZoiex......Fingers crossed for your BFP's soon.
> 
> Awwjung, please keep us posted, I hope everything is ok. Sounds a bit strange. I hate the ways our bodies change as soon as we start trying....symptom spotting is addictive too and you always manage to find lots of symptoms and convince yourself that its happening! Very strange. Even my hubs was convinced I was pregnant!
> 
> Nicetosmile, still got everything crossed for you!
> 
> Char&Bumpx, fingers tightly crossed for you too..........please keep us posted
> 
> Daretodream, wow, sounds like you are going to be super organised for this month. My hubs would quite like us to get the home ovulation kits............so I have said we will. I went into boots yesterday and theirs was 15 pounds, I know Tesco do their own which are probably made by the same people at the end of the day, and I am sure theirs was about £8 so will get one of those on sat.
> 
> Does anyone know how they work exactly? I know you only get 7 sticks.....what are you supposed to do? When are you supposed to do them so that you don't end up wasting them all? CONFUSED.COM!!!!!

Yes, it was very strange for myself this month. And definately since we started trying to concieve my body decides to go whack-o on me. Very annoying.  This month I'm going to just try to relax and have sex with DH, when we feel like it and try not to 'time' it as much as we have been. Also try to not over stress about becoming pregnant. I seen you asked for us to say about the time we'd be testing, I'm not too sure yet about that. If I figure out a date I will post it. =) Good luck to you!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Another :bfn: today. Forgot how dissapointing this is! :(


----------



## mrsmmm

Bfn. Af 2 days late.


----------



## DaretoDream

:hugs: to you girls- but you're still in the game! don't give up ok?


----------



## sequeena

Ok so after my disappointment over yesterday's CM today I woke up extremely grumpy and had heartburn! :happydance:

Only us ladies who are ttc would be happy over things like this :haha:


----------



## mrsmmm

Thanks, Dare. Much appreciated. I'd love a bfp.


----------



## Gemma Lou

I agree, you are not out of the game yet ladies!!!!!!! x


----------



## jodi_19

Can I join too? I will be testing September 12th....if I can hold out!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Mrsmmm I'm exactly the same as you. 2 days late but bfn. It's really disapointing seeing no line appear isn't it!

Never mind, still not bleeding so FX for bfp this week!


----------



## lovechild81

Char&Bump-x and Mrsmmm -- I'm with you ladies... 6 days late and BFN yesterday. I'm going to retest on Monday. Hopefully we all get BFP cause it's true as long as AF stays away we're all in the game! Let's stay positive! ;) 

Good Luck to ALL!! xxx :)


----------



## mrsiggy

Well AF got me today. Still not as heavy as normal, but it's def AF. Put me down for Sept 20th.


----------



## mrsmmm

Thanks, Love and Char. She's a no show for today. Moving on to AF 3 days late. I have ONE test left. ONE!!!! I've got fingers, toes, and arms crossed for BFP for all of us tomorrow!


----------



## MilosMommy7

mrsmmm said:


> Thanks, Love and Char. She's a no show for today. Moving on to AF 3 days late. I have ONE test left. ONE!!!! I've got fingers, toes, and arms crossed for BFP for all of us tomorrow!

:dust:


----------



## MilosMommy7

sequeena said:


> Ok so after my disappointment over yesterday's CM today I woke up extremely grumpy and had heartburn! :happydance:
> 
> Only us ladies who are ttc would be happy over things like this :haha:

someone told me i couldnt use heartburn as a symptom this early. although the only time i've had heartburn was when i was prego.


----------



## BabyDustx

Keeping everything crossed for a May 2011 baby... Hope we do it this time! Good luck to everyone x


----------



## DaretoDream

Put me down for Sept 17th. That's about when the witch will be due again.


----------



## sequeena

I've been told that creamy cm is not a pregnancy sign too but it is! All signs are different and we won't know until we get our :bfp:

Speaking of which I tested this morning and got a :bfn:. That's ok because now I've got the test craving out of my system I will quite happily wait the next few days out until I can test again.


----------



## mrsmmm

I had creamy cm and very high cp. Still, AF got me today. I do believe every woman is different. Last month I had sore bbs. This month no sore bbs. I had a fever each day about 6 pm for 3 days this month. Who knows. I know ss is useless for me.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So excited ultrasound tommorow cross your fingers for me and pray there is no fibroids !:hugs:


----------



## mrsmmm

FX crossed and big hugs for you, Ruskie. New testing day for me will be Sept 19th.


----------



## Gemma Lou

Mrsmmm, so sorry to hear that the :witch: got you, she can be sooooooooo cruel! Why is it when you are desperate to know that she always comes late, at least come early and let us start trying again!!!!!

Ruskiegirl, good luck for the ultrasound tomorrow! x


----------



## nevertogether

we are hoping for a may baby! testing 18 sept :)


----------



## Gemma Lou

welcome 'nevertogether' and good luck x


----------



## nevertogether

thank you gemma! we have an extremely small window to try, but we're hoping it's our turn.


----------



## Gemma Lou

we're the same, only got this month and next month...then thats it until next yr.....other half in forces x


----------



## nevertogether

wow same here gemma :hugs: i see DH the 3-6 of september and i'm due to ovulate around then so we will see! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Gemma Lou

fingers crossed then...sounds like you'll be busy!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Ruskie good luck, keep us posted. To Mrsmmm, i'm so sorry the witch got you. I was hoping you still had a chance.


----------



## victorial8

I am due AF on the 30th but will have to test the 27th (have a small op booked for then and wont get it done if I had my BFP!!!)


----------



## mrsmmm

I was hoping as well, Dare. I've had two Coronas to celebrate my AF though. Might as well be positive about it.


----------



## pinktrifle

Good uck Ruskie!
I'm a bit woried tbh, had pain on left side near ovary since I had MC n june, still hurst and can be quite a sharp pain sometimes, they didnt do a scan at the time or any since, so bit concerned there's something going on.
AF due Wednesday and FS said to ring them when the witch arrives so they can book internal scan, but u ladies know how horrid it is waiting those final days before she's due, did a test today and the usual BFN but might still be too early :-(


----------



## DaretoDream

Mrsmmm- i've been having a drink every night since af came. It helps calm the woes.


----------



## birdybird4

I'm testing soon! I may have a May baby! I missed my period in July and 3 weeks later (one week before my period should come again) I spotted so I'm testing in a week or 2 :) Not sure when to test..


----------



## mrsmmm

LMAO....it sure makes the wait to ovulate a lot shorter!!!!


----------



## birdybird4

yeah its just idk when to test! lol


----------



## Albi

Hey Guys, 
I'll most likely be testing on September 12th
I have been doing the opk's and have positive opks for 2 days, tomorrow will be the 3rd if still positive. I have no clue when I'm going to be ovulating lol


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Birdybird if you've already missed a period you could test now! X


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ah mrsmm sorry witch got you . . . . i had an ingenious plan on another thread, this ov time i am going to get drunk and roleplay with my dh that we are young strangers doing it in an alleyway and its a defo one night stand - trick the old sods law into giving us what we want - it worked for all the drunk girls in school many years back!


----------



## Gemma Lou

Hilarious nomorenumbers, love it!!!!!!! I'll try and do the same!!! x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

LMAO!! NOMORENUMBERS!! Thats seemed to work so ALOT Of people i know asewll :haha:


----------



## PocoHR

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> ah mrsmm sorry witch got you . . . . i had an ingenious plan on another thread, this ov time i am going to get drunk and roleplay with my dh that we are young strangers doing it in an alleyway and its a defo one night stand - trick the old sods law into giving us what we want - it worked for all the drunk girls in school many years back!

Ouhh I like it! I'm going to try it too... good one:thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:rofl: hillarious !!!!! Well they couldnt get me in for an ultrasound today so i have one tom at 9 am:happydance:


----------



## lovepink

Evening Ladies!

GemmaLou, put me down for september 12th for testing, that's 2days after AF is due. FX for all of us x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So i will be hoping for a June baby now lol My next AF is due 23rd september


----------



## Toots216

Hi all - I will be testing by September 9 or maybe earlier. I think I O'd yesterday or today, which is about 5 days early for me, so when FF confirms it, I'll be testing 2 weeks after that.

FX for everyone!!


----------



## yeahbetty

You can put me down to test on or around Sept 6.

Good luck!


----------



## nevertogether

good luck at the u/s ruskie!


----------



## Gemma Lou

welcome to Toots216 and yeahbetty, you are now added! Thank you for joining us!

xMissxZoiex Sorry to hear the :witch: has got you! I have changed your date hun .

Ruskiegirl, GOod Luck for today with your ultrasound.

Hope all you ladies are ok today! Think I am due to ovulate any day now!!!!!!!! Fingers Crossed!!!!


----------



## MilosMommy7

hey ladies! got my bfp. another one to the list! :)


----------



## Gemma Lou

CONGRATULATIONS MilosMommy7, thats fantastic news, hope we get to see you in first tri soon!!!!!!! x


----------



## mrsmmm

CONGRATS Milos!!!! Hooooray!!!!!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

Had a smear test today.......now I am worried that it will ruin my chances......I asked the nurse, she assured me it wouldn't do any harm, and that it would do more harm to not have my smear test and check that everything was ok! I think the next couple of days are my important ones.....look out hubby, here I come! x


----------



## nolebaby

Im here hoping for a May baby! The AF caught me last Friday(10 days late) and now I am unsure of what this cycle will look like(referring to ovulation and testing!) =( Baby dust to all!


----------



## gilmore85

hey ladies not looking good for me this month i think
had no symptoms at all until yesterday and now i have cramp like feelings af due on 30th.


----------



## Gemma Lou

nolebaby said:


> Im here hoping for a May baby! The AF caught me last Friday(10 days late) and now I am unsure of what this cycle will look like(referring to ovulation and testing!) =( Baby dust to all!

WElcome to our thread. That must have been such a disheartener! I bet you would have been convinced it was your month! The evil :witch: ! :dohh:

Good Luck for this month! x


----------



## Gemma Lou

gilmore85 said:


> hey ladies not looking good for me this month i think
> had no symptoms at all until yesterday and now i have cramp like feelings af due on 30th.

Got everything crossed! Don't give up until the :witch: gets you! x :hugs:


----------



## mtemptress

not got bfp good news but i have got myself a job after losing mine a month ago, woop and after the 13 week trial at £7 PER HOUR , my wages go to £15,500 per year, never had that much woop,hubby thinking of going bankrupt so not have any debt when we get bfp, so all good woop woop, just need a big bfp, been told sep 18th a very good day so fingers crossed x


----------



## PocoHR

mtemptress said:


> not got bfp good news but i have got myself a job after losing mine a month ago, woop and after the 13 week trial at £7 PER HOUR , my wages go to £15,500 per year, never had that much woop,hubby thinking of going bankrupt so not have any debt when we get bfp, so all good woop woop, just need a big bfp, been told sep 18th a very good day so fingers crossed x

Congrats on the job!!! 

Hope you get your BFP soon!!!!:happydance:


----------



## mtemptress

thanks hun, gott wait on ref's


----------



## Gemma Lou

great news mtemptress!!!


----------



## Whisper

Hey ladies, 

Think i am out for this month, not due until tomorrow but got bad cramps and backache today, pretty sure that in a couple of hours things will be in full swing. :( 

very upset i was so confident this would be the lucky month but its not meant to be. 

Best of luck to all you ladies still waiting to find out lots of :dust: to you all. x


----------



## sequeena

So sorry whisper :hugs: Good luck for next month hun xxx

Can you lovely girlies take a look at the first post in my ttc journal? It has my symptoms by dpo in it. I'm so frustrated as I just know this is my month but I keep getting bfns. AF isn't due until tomorrow but I was really hoping lady luck would be on my side for once and give me a lovely line!


----------



## angelgirl86

Mind if I jump in here? We're hoping this will be our month, therefore hoping for a May baby! This is CD 6 of a 26 day cycle for me and I plan to test on Sept. 19th if AF doesn't show. Here's hoping for all of us!!


----------



## little-Ro

we are too hoping for a May baby...I test Sept 1st..lets see...post ovulation I had lower back pain...now just peeing more...and hungry always..rest no symptoms...still hopeful..as u never know..hehe..:)...


----------



## Gemma Lou

Don't give up just yet whisper x


----------



## Gemma Lou

Welcome to angelgirl86 and Little-Ro x :dust: to you both x


----------



## Barnesmaries

I have not been on to keep you all up to date.... But I tested on the 20th, I got a BFN :( ! Although........ I am yet to get my AF, now 11 days late!


----------



## angelgirl86

Barnesmaries said:


> I have not been on to keep you all up to date.... But I tested on the 20th, I got a BFN :( ! Although........ I am yet to get my AF, now 11 days late!

Sounds promising, here's hoping you get your BFP!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Still no call from the doc im so inpatient lol cant wait to find out what he says about my scan !!! Im guessing i wont here anything untill tommorow since its already almost 7 pm :cry:


----------



## lovepink

Good morning ladies. I hope all is going well for everyone. Just wondered if anyone is using OPKs? I am on day 14 but have not yet had a postive OPK. Any ideas? Or could i still get a postive? Just hope i OV!

Good luck RuskieGirl for your results.

Thanks x


----------



## angelgirl86

lovepink said:


> Good morning ladies. I hope all is going well for everyone. Just wondered if anyone is using OPKs? I am on day 14 but have not yet had a postive OPK. Any ideas? Or could i still get a postive? Just hope i OV!
> 
> Good luck RuskieGirl for your results.
> 
> Thanks x

Typically how long is your cycle? It sounds like you could still OV though being only CD 14. I'm using OPK's but I'm only CD 7 today and I got a negative yesterday, but that was expected, hoping for a positive soon so we can get the show on the road!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Cd 35 and no AF with several BFNs.


----------



## inkdchick

go to the doc hun and get a blood test done to be on the safe side x


----------



## inkdchick

well we are really hoping that we have an april/may baby so that we can introduce our little one to the delights of Motogp in Mugello next june so come on little bean please please stick you are making me really tired and off colour so keep it coming xxx


----------



## lovepink

angelgirl86 said:


> lovepink said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies. I hope all is going well for everyone. Just wondered if anyone is using OPKs? I am on day 14 but have not yet had a postive OPK. Any ideas? Or could i still get a postive? Just hope i OV!
> 
> Good luck RuskieGirl for your results.
> 
> Thanks x
> 
> Typically how long is your cycle? It sounds like you could still OV though being only CD 14. I'm using OPK's but I'm only CD 7 today and I got a negative yesterday, but that was expected, hoping for a positive soon so we can get the show on the road!Click to expand...

Hi Angelgirl86, 

My cycle used to be quite regular, between 27-29 days, but the last few months its been between 21 and 29 days, with last month being 25 days. Just trying to find ways to increase our chances ;-) Good luck with getting a postive OPK and BFP! Im just about to test again, so will let you know how it goes!

:dust:


----------



## angelgirl86

lovepink said:


> angelgirl86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovepink said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies. I hope all is going well for everyone. Just wondered if anyone is using OPKs? I am on day 14 but have not yet had a postive OPK. Any ideas? Or could i still get a postive? Just hope i OV!
> 
> Good luck RuskieGirl for your results.
> 
> Thanks x
> 
> Typically how long is your cycle? It sounds like you could still OV though being only CD 14. I'm using OPK's but I'm only CD 7 today and I got a negative yesterday, but that was expected, hoping for a positive soon so we can get the show on the road!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Angelgirl86,
> 
> My cycle used to be quite regular, between 27-29 days, but the last few months its been between 21 and 29 days, with last month being 25 days. Just trying to find ways to increase our chances ;-) Good luck with getting a postive OPK and BFP! Im just about to test again, so will let you know how it goes!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Ya it sounds like you still have a chance, sometimes OV occurs late for unknown reasons, is your LP usually more than 10 days after you OV? If so you still have a good chance, they say you only have to worry if you don't OV for several months in a row (because every woman will sometimes not OV anyway) or if you have a LP less than 10 days. Best of luck!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So my dcotor just called and said COMPLETLY NORMAL ULTRASOUND!!! No fibroids im so happy !! now for day 21 bloods to check for prgesterone defects !:happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Ruskiegirl said:


> So my dcotor just called and said COMPLETLY NORMAL ULTRASOUND!!! No fibroids im so happy !! now for day 21 bloods to check for prgesterone defects !:happydance:

That's brilliant news! I'm s happy for you :happydance:


----------



## angelgirl86

Ruskiegirl said:


> So my dcotor just called and said COMPLETLY NORMAL ULTRASOUND!!! No fibroids im so happy !! now for day 21 bloods to check for prgesterone defects !:happydance:

Awesome, I bet that gives you some major peace of mind!


----------



## Gemma Lou

GReat news Ruskie girl!

What is it with these BFN's but no sign of the witch.....its sounding promising, but can't believe the tests aren't showing up yet. Defo try and get s blood test if you can, results will be guaranteed then! Fingers crossed for those still waiting x


----------



## Gemma Lou

welcome inkdchick! And :dust:!


----------



## DaretoDream

Oh ruskie that's awesome!!!


----------



## bodaciousajac

Hi Love :) I would love to join:) Ill be testing sept 5!:happydance:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Welcome bodaciousajac :dust: x x :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

I'm out, hoping for a June baby now. I'm going to the doctors on Monday too, I need to know if I'm damaged.


----------



## Gemma Lou

Hope you are all feeling well today....meeting up with my pregnant friend today and giving her lots of my baby stuff, wish i was pregnant too with her! Bless her though, she's been trying over a year, so I can;t moan when we have only been trying for 2 months so far x


----------



## Gemma Lou

sequeena said:


> I'm out, hoping for a June baby now. I'm going to the doctors on Monday too, I need to know if I'm damaged.

Sorry to hear that hun...sending you lots of hugs.........You would still be a May baby just about...............do you want me to put May dust or June dust? Choice is yours :hugs: x


----------



## sequeena

Gemma Lou said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I'm out, hoping for a June baby now. I'm going to the doctors on Monday too, I need to know if I'm damaged.
> 
> Sorry to hear that hun...sending you lots of hugs.........You would still be a May baby just about...............do you want me to put May dust or June dust? Choice is yours :hugs: xClick to expand...

Thanks hun, just done a edd and it says June 3rd so June dust would be great :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

aww sequeena im so sorry and sending you lots of June :dust: x


----------



## sequeena

inkdchick said:


> aww sequeena im so sorry and sending you lots of June :dust: x

Thanks hun :thumbup: Hopefully my docs can give me more answers on Monday.


----------



## inkdchick

good luck hun let us know we will be thinking of you xx


----------



## wishing4bub#3

If i can hold out ill be testing Fathers day september 5th it will also be my daughter 9th birthday, fingers, eyes and toes crossed its a good omen. if i have caught the egg ill be due at my other daughters birthday.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

fathers day ?? i thought that was june 20th or do you not live in the us hehe
Sept 5th is my daughter cadences 13th birthday lol and my 11 year wedding anniversary is on sept 4th:thumbup:


----------



## wishing4bub#3

Ruskiegirl said:


> fathers day ?? i thought that was june 20th or do you not live in the us hehe
> Sept 5th is my daughter cadences 13th birthday lol and my 11 year wedding anniversary is on sept 4th:thumbup:

I live in Australia. 
and congrats on 11 years. 
September 5th is a good date it was also my dogs birthday but he died almost three years go.


----------



## Gemma Lou

all seems to have been fairly quiet over the weekend......we're soon going to be coming round to that testing time for some of us again.....think we have some early testers right at the start of sept!!!!!!! :dust: to all Hope you have all had a nice weekend. Bit worried as we didn't do it last night and I am definately ovulating today. Got confused as all EWM had stopped and went to creamy yesterday...but can definately feel ovulation today.........do you think I will still be in with a chance. Did it night before last.....and will have to do it tonight now too!xx


----------



## jaime-lee22

i just founs out im having a april baby :) so excited good luck to every one trying xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Thats brilliant news Jaime-Lee22, congratulations!x


----------



## xshell79

af arrived super early for me which means i will be testing around 27th sept which is my bday fx get my bfp

good luck to everyone 

[dust]


----------



## DaretoDream

Gemma- GO FOR IT! You need to :sex: tonight and get at that egg! AND do it tomorrow too. Just in case ok?! 


Get that bfp!!


:dust:


----------



## Gemma Lou

it was my hubbys lucky night!!!!!!! Lets hope hey x x x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Hello ladies hows it all going?


I am ovulating / just finished ovulating, my plan of starving dh has worked in terms of bding at the right time, because i ov later than most (cd18) i was bding days 10-22 which is long! so this month we bd days 15-20 so fingers crossed, cd 20/dpo1 tomorrow so going to enjoy today and then tomorrow begin the 2ww

good luck to any testers over the next few days, i have only one hpt left from my stack of 30 from 3 months ago lol so will not be testing until af is late, fingers crossed she is!

xkx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Good luck NOMORENUMBERS! Looks like we will be starting our 2ww together! I was definately ovulating yesterday, had quite a bit of pulling this morning which I guess whas me still ovulating. I have made myself a promise this month that I am not going to symptom spot, it did my head in last month and it was all for nothing! :hugs: x x


----------



## Gemma Lou

Will still prob bed my hubby tonight just to make doubly sure!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

I should be Oing this week- then that horrible 2ww again.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha gemma 2ww buddies!!!

im going to try and not symptom spot this month - i think i have suffered every single pregnancy symptom possible and not been pregnant that i have now come to the conclusion that i just will not know until i get a bfp so thats that! will be bding tonight like you gemma just to make sure, i have timed it in previous months so that we bd on o day but we always seem to be doing opposite shifts the day after o so perhaps we have missed previous eggs ?????


----------



## Gemma Lou

I hope we get quite a few more bfp's this month......I was looking at the original list, there aren't that many bfp's really! Lets see if we can improve it! Come on sticky eggs and super sperm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAustin

Well ladies...i thought i was pregnant for sure. I was symptom spoting...was late...but all the tests said was BFN! I was so confused! Well, A few days after i had tested, I started...UGH! Hubby was more upset than me, which of course made me feel bad. Well, onto cycle #2. Good luck to everyone waiting to test!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

Sorry to hear that CAustin.........sending you lots of :hugs:. 

:dust: for this new cycle x


----------



## Gemma Lou

I have changed the layout of the first page to make it clearer when we are all testing. However, it has highlighted how many people we have lost touch with as well as how many people we don't have rough testing dates for yet. If anyone knows when they are due to test, please let me know and I will add it under the correct day. I noticed there is another thread that has been set up for all of the September testers, are you all happy for me to keep this thread going? Wanted to keep it going as its nice for us all to stick together if we can! Hope you have had a lovely bank holiday weekend! Guess that only applies to UK! Hope everyone else has had a lovely monday!!!!!


----------



## sequeena

I'm a September tester, the 24th :)


----------



## angelgirl86

Gemma Lou said:


> I have changed the layout of the first page to make it clearer when we are all testing. However, it has highlighted how many people we have lost touch with as well as how many people we don't have rough testing dates for yet. If anyone knows when they are due to test, please let me know and I will add it under the correct day. I noticed there is another thread that has been set up for all of the September testers, are you all happy for me to keep this thread going? Wanted to keep it going as its nice for us all to stick together if we can! Hope you have had a lovely bank holiday weekend! Guess that only applies to UK! Hope everyone else has had a lovely monday!!!!!

Yes I'm happy for you to keep this thread going! I joined both threads honestly but just realized the dates are different. Can you change mine to Sept. 16th? I was going to wait until I was at least 4 days late but I know the POAS frenzy will hit me sooner lol. Thanks! BTW I like the changes on the front page! Lots of :dust: to us all!! :)


----------



## gilmore85

hey ladies :hi:

congrats to all who got the BFP this month

af got me on saturday so not my month :cry:


----------



## libbymarks198

i got my bfp at 10 dpo, tested way before my af due date, it is tomorrow i am so nervous she will come and it was a chemical


----------



## Gemma Lou

gilmore85 - Sorry to hear that, good luck for your next cycle x x

libbymarks198 - Congratulations, I am sure the :witch: will stay away! x x


----------



## BabyDustx

Congratulations to all who got their BFP'S! 
Fingers crossed for all who are still waiting x


----------



## squeaky1983

I will be testing 13th when AF is due!! 

Been experiencing some unusual sensations over the last few weeks...

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## lovepink

Congrats to those with BFP's!

I am now on my 2WW but had some weird cramping yesterday like AF maybe on its way, but seem ok this morning and AF isnt due til 10th sept, so hoping it was nothing.

I also have a horrible throat infection and now have no voice :-( Typical as i am on annual leave this week. Hope it goes soon. Does anyone know of something like a throat infection affecting chances of concieving? My temp is super high at the mo, which i think is due to the infection. 

Hope all the UK ladies had a great Bank hol. Have a good week everyone x


----------



## DaretoDream

congrats to all the bfps! Sill waiting to O here.


----------



## nalavarado

Hello Ladies, 
Unfortunately no joy for me either last month. But onto a new cycle this month as am Oing today/tomorrow - then onto the 2ww again!!! AF is never regular but will be testing around the 14th September. Its my birthday on the 11th Sept so am hoping for the best present ever!! :)

Fingers crossed for us all! :)

xxxx


----------



## DaretoDream

nalavarado - :) My bday is the 16th- i'm hoping the same thing love!


----------



## gilmore85

Hi my new testing date will be 24th September.

Heres hoping !


----------



## mrsmmm

Hi all! I'm waiting to ov as well. 4 days left. I'm convinced my ticker is 1 day off. I'm so excited. 

Congrats to all the bfps!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtemptress

i got turned down for the job i got offered as refs not good but hey i got a sexy hubby and a body that i am determined is going to be a baby oven lol


----------



## Gemma Lou

sorry to hear that mtemptress, like your positive thinking though! Come on baby!!!! x


----------



## Gemma Lou

hmmmm, so I didn't get my ovulation tests in time for this month and now I am MEGA confused. Thought I Ovulated 3-4 days ago.......got my EWM, then got my normal ovulation aches, then went to creamy discharge.....then I have had 2 more days of AF type aches and then today I got a whole load of EWM.......what on earth is going on? So confused about my cycle. I am definately going to go and buy some ovulation kits for next month.....guess it looks like I have probably messed up again! Will have to :sex: tonight just to make sure.......so confused, hope I haven't messed this all up :cry:


----------



## mrsmmm

Oh Gemma! I bet you're fine if you bd tonight. :hug: I'd be lost without my opks.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

well last month i got ewcm 4 dpo did an opk but was neg so you never know it might be alright - cant believe it, was all geared up for the just in case bd last night and hubby was ill poor thing - and i knew he must have been feeling really bad because i made him his fave chicken roast and he couldnt eat it! more for me yum!

fingers crossed this is our month, our nasty neighbours left this mornign so at the very least iw ill be much more comfortable and relaxed in our own home yay!


----------



## Gemma Lou

Oh no, thats not good NOMORENUMBERS, lets just hope that the times before counted......after all that was going to be an extra one for luck! xx


----------



## DaretoDream

I'm confused about my new therm- it's much lower than the other, and my temps just don't seem right. But i'm in the middle of my cycle and i don't want to start a different spot. Trying to be consistent. This sucks.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hi ladies hope everyone is well ! I think my pap was normal or they would have called by now . Im 3 dpo today and already i felt so exauhsted today i slept for 8 hours woke up for like 2 and went back to bed for a 4 hour nap lol !


----------



## DaretoDream

Can anyone give me some advice? Just went to the loo and found am spotting slightly. I am due to O this week and instead i have this? Very light pinkish discharge. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sounds like ovulation spotting to me hun =D i had spotting during ovulation a cycle or 2 ago and i usualy never get it:hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

I wouldn't know Daretodream, but I'd go with what Ruskiegirl says! 

Finally today I have no ovulation pain so I am guessing I am through that now. I am CD 20 today......... Normally I would be a 28-30 day cycle.......I was thinking earlier, if I have to role into my next cycle and get a :bfp: then I could have the chance of having my baby the same day as my first baby was born! How weird would that be! Its strange, when I was pregnant last time, I was hoping for a May baby, and I was really wanting it to come on the 12th of May as that was my Nans birthday (she was my mum to me)......anyway, my little bear decided to keep me waiting and I was induced on the 2nd of June, and finally got to meet him on the 3rd of June! Anyway, I have realised if I do manage to get a SEPTEMBER :BFP: (this cycle), my baby would be due on the 13th of May......couldn't get closer if I tried! Anyway, due to my complications first time round they have suggested I have a planned c-section next time.......I have told hubby that I would aim to go naturally, and if I haven't had my baby by the 11th I will make sure I have a planned c-section booked for the 12th!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

Thanks girls i looked online and some other bnb members all confirmed what i found too- turns out it doesn't ALWAYS happen, but a lot of places say it means you're highly fertile and to get :sex:ing so, that's what we did. :)


----------



## wannabamummy

Hi Ladies

Well I done an OPK today and it was positive. :sex: 'd last night and will again tonight so fx'd :) I'm going to wait until the 14th September to test

xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

I've emailed Little-Ro to see how she got on with testing today. FIngers crossed for her! Out first September tester!!!!!!!

Sounding good for all those who are busy :sex: !!!!!!!


----------



## victorial8

I will be due AF on the 27th this month. Gonna try to hold and to test until then coz it is breaking my heart each month. Fingers crossed for everybody and myself :) for September BFPs!!!! x x x x


----------



## DaretoDream

any ladies have multiple kinds of cm during the day? Today around noon when i went to the loo was very eggwhite like- VERY stretchy. However now is just creamy. Thoughts? That might sound like a really stupid question... but i'm very serious! What would you record your cm like today?


----------



## mrsmmm

Well, not to be silly back to you, but you temp in the morning so I'd use the morning CM.


----------



## DaretoDream

when i looked up fertility friend- they said to use the most fertile from that day and discard the rest- i guess that's what i'll do :shrug:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I sometimes get different CM during the day but i always chart my most fertile cm :thumbup: Well 5 dpo today and my temp shot up from 98.1 to 99.8 !!! I had a tetanus shot on tuesday night so not sure if its related or not. I woke up with some nausea and a headache to but i dont feel sick at all:thumbup:


----------



## Gemma Lou

well, I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot..........but here I am, doing it all again.................had some pulling pains today and lots of creamy cm...........I am sure it will be nothing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovepink

Evening Ladies,

Hope ur all well and managing the 2WW!?

I am still suffering with a horrible viral throat infection- yuk! 

As its the 2WW and my mind is in over drive...am i...?aren't i...?, am i...?...?????! I am still unsure if i actually OV, i know this sounds silly! Really confused as BBT has been raised since day 13 and is currently still raised-between 36.55-36.84c (altho maybe coz of throat infection). I had fertile EWCM on day 13-14 (on and off) however i did not get a postive OPK (used both clear blue and usual sticks). This month is the first time i've used OPKs and BBT and i always thought i OV, but im wondering if i dont due to negative OPKs?

Sorry for all the gabble! Your thoughts would be most appreciated.

Take Care x


----------



## lovepink

Gemma Lou said:


> well, I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot..........but here I am, doing it all again.................had some pulling pains today and lots of creamy cm...........I am sure it will be nothing!!!!!!!!!!


hehehe! It's really difficult not to isn't it! Lots of :dust: to you and those pulling pains! x


----------



## Gemma Lou

lovepink said:


> Evening Ladies,
> 
> Hope ur all well and managing the 2WW!?
> 
> I am still suffering with a horrible viral throat infection- yuk!
> 
> As its the 2WW and my mind is in over drive...am i...?aren't i...?, am i...?...?????! I am still unsure if i actually OV, i know this sounds silly! Really confused as BBT has been raised since day 13 and is currently still raised-between 36.55-36.84c (altho maybe coz of throat infection). I had fertile EWCM on day 13-14 (on and off) however i did not get a postive OPK (used both clear blue and usual sticks). This month is the first time i've used OPKs and BBT and i always thought i OV, but im wondering if i dont due to negative OPKs?
> 
> Sorry for all the gabble! Your thoughts would be most appreciated.
> 
> Take Care x


Hi lovepink, 
I can't help you very much but what I can tell you is that my friend was using Ovulation kits and spoke to the docs about things as she thought that some months she wasn't ovulating, the doctor did tell her that women don't ovulate every month, so maybe this is one of the months where you didn't...although seems strange if you had your EWM? Sorry I can't be much more help than that x x


----------



## Gemma Lou

Hi there everyone, just wanted to check in and see how you are all doing. LibbyMarks, just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow! :dust:...........Anyone heard from Little-Ro yet?


----------



## angelgirl86

Ugh I hate the beginning of the TWW as I believe I OV yesterday (OV pains, pos OPK's and fertile CM), waiting for FF to confirm in the next couple days. I thought waiting for O was bad, now the wait for AF to show or no show, I wish I could just sleep until then lol. I guess I need to start with my hobbies again to keep myself busy. 

Just hard not to think about babies and PG when everything around you reminds you. I'm taking developmental psychology and apparently that includes before, during and after birth so we've been talking about fetal health and today we talked about the birth process. I feel like no matter what I do I can't get it off my mind! I have faith this is our month though, especially since I just had a dream that I told my mom I was PG (12 weeks along) so yay just another sign to keep me optimistic! 

Lots of :dust: to you laides, praying we all get our :bfp:. :)


----------



## mrsmmm

I'm ov'ing early! I knew it!!! I've gotten pos opks ALL day....they've been getting darker and darker as the day goes on. DH is at work another 6 hrs. SAD FACE!!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hello ladies, yerrrrs gemma i am symptom spotting too unfortunately! I have had sharp and dull cramps all day and lots of cm as well as ewcm - which i read is normal after ov and indicates rise in oestrogen for lining thickening! hmmmmmm

argggghhhh stop kate stop! i have even been going through finances and things tonight to get my mind off it but nope always come back here lol

fingers crossed for all us ladies xkx


----------



## mrsmmm

FX for you NOMORE


----------



## Tina_TTC2

Can I join? I'm hoping for a June Baby - so won't be testing until late this month. 

I'm planning on testing on the 24th or so -


----------



## Gemma Lou

Welcome Tina, nice to have you join us! :dust:

NOMORENUMBERS....Kate, New symptom for me.....last week before AF is normally due I get a really sore left breast always in the same spot. Well, its was there 2 days ago and has completely disappeared. Normally it is there until the :witch: arrives.......so here's hoping! Also, opened the kitchen bin this morning, we had gammon last night, I normally love the smell of the fat the next day, but it made me gag today! 

REFUSE to get my hopes up though! Oh, and yesterday I had a lot of twinges and pains either side of my lower tummy and down in my ovary area. Just hope I didn't over do it as was doing a lot of lifting yesterday to sort my classroom ready for monday.

Was so tempted to do a test this morning.................waaaaaaaaaaaay to early!!!!!!!!!!! Just have to try to resist tomorrow morning too. I'm only tempted because last time I got pregnant my nice cheap tesco tests showed up a faint :bfp: 4 days before the :witch: was due to arrive!!!! Tomorrow would be 4 days before :witch: is due, but refuse to test in week incase it puts me in a sad mood for school. Would rather wait until the weekend to make sure if the :witch:doesn't get me first!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

good plan gemmalou, im STILL symptom spotting over here too, lots of cm, gassy, bloated, cramping i think i get all of those every month

before i found out i was pregnant with my ds i had about a week and a half of really strong cramps i have been getting strongish cramps for the last 2/3 days now but trying so hard not to get my hopes up :(


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Im now 16 days late with a :bfn: yesterday. It's so gutting, I should be ovulating again around now!


----------



## mrsiggy

Gemma, I know what you mean about getting things together for school. We just started and typically I am the one that climbs on the chairs and ladders to get the textbooks down and move the boxes around and this year I tried keeping it to a minimum! Not the easiest!!! Good luck to you!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ah so in my vain attempt to forget about 2ww i decided that as we are totally broke and its our wedding anniversary tomorrow that i would make a momento of how we first met - we both worked at an american bar and grill in england and they did a dessert called molton chocolate cake (basically just melt in the middle choc dessert with ice cream and cracking choc on top) well i made some for him!!!! of course i made a couple of practise ones and now feeling incredibly ill but yum! cant wait to see his face we always used to take a dessert home and scoff it after work yum he's been craving it ever since they closed them all! xkx 

he was my manager, he took my number from my file and kept it in his pocket for 3 days before getting the courage to text me, i had actually been dropping hints for like a year that i liked him but claims he never noticed! all that hair flicking for nothing lol


how did you ladies all get together with your blokes?


----------



## DaretoDream

Nomorenumbers- that's hilarious! :) 

We met also through work. We worked together and he started trying to help me with stuff that i didn't really need help with- but i let him anyway. He would carry things for me, and always find a way to sit next to me, and he was just too adorable. We started hanging out as friends until FINALLY he asked me out.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw thats so sweet! i did what your dh did to my husband, he totally didnt get it, i would always be working on the opposite floor to him but i somehow managed to always pop up when he was having a 5 min coffee break

the night he finally finally realised was when i purposely missed the last night bus to count - get this - £40 worth of 1p 2p and 5ps which then ended up straight back in an envelope with no label on it! he gave me a lift home - i couldnt have made it more obvious that i was hanging around waiting for him lol - he still waited 3 days after that to text me bless him 

anymore stories of eyes meeting across a crowded room out there? need some cheering up having a 2ww down day! xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

no more how far are you in your cycle? i'm just about to start my 2ww.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i am 7dpo today its around this time that i get really really really, did i mention really, impatient!

the first 6 days always go really quick but the last week just drags! x


----------



## DaretoDream

yeah i hear ya!


----------



## Gemma Lou

I met my hubby on a night out! How romantic!!!! His mate was cracking onto me and I thought he was too "in your face" so went over to him instead and told him that his mate was doing my head in! He called me the next day.....and the rest as they say.....is history! Got married 4 years after meeting, had a baby 9 months after getting married! 

Well, I was a bit of a doughnut today as I stupidly did a test today.............so daft but you know what its like when you are feeling inpatient and they are sat in your cupboard! Anyway, to no suprise it said :bfn: ! 

No further symptoms for me, and I looked back at my previous months symptoms and I always get CM for few days , then I am dry for a few days before the :witch: comes to get me..........convinced she is going to get me this month again! I have told myself that I am DEFINATELY not testing now until next weekend if she hasn't arrived. So, my original testing date of the 11th!!!!!!!!!! 

How is everyone feeling ? Any signs or symptoms? Any gut feelings?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i sooooo wanted to test yesterday, re did the maths to work out dpo as accurate by the hour to make myself 8dpo and possibly get result - how tragic! trying to get in my head that testing day is next sat/sun - gemmalou if you test 11th so will i! we can be non poas till saturday together!

getting more cramping today but again i get this the week before af anyway so might be but also might not be xkx


----------



## Gemma Lou

I haven't been getting cramping as such, just 'discomfort' pains. Was very tired last night too and went to bed at 8.45!!!! Bit head achy today but blame that on the Planning and prep for work tomorrow. We should definately hold out together. I think it should be easier to stay strong through the week as I will have to much to do to get myself ready in the mornings that I won't even be thinking about doing a test (she says hoping!)....the other thing I am going to do every day just to make sure is go to the loo as soon as I get up so that I have to tell myself that its too late to test now as I have done the first wee of the day which is the best one to test. Luckily for me my tests are in a different room! WE WILL STAY STRONG TOGETHER! Its sooooooooooooooooooo much easier when you don't have tests in the house!!!!!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

he he i dont have an regular distractions! i only work 3 or 4 shifts a week and next week they are all night shifts so . . . . . . . i only have one hpt in the house so dont want to waste it by taking it on tuesday. i am sure time will go fairly quickly, im due on friday so really its only 5 days i have to wait to know if i am not preg . . . . argh time machine please!


----------



## Gemma Lou

well the fact that you only have one left is definately a good reason to wait!!!!!!!!!! I would be due the :witch: on thursday if I have a 28 day cycle which I have for the last 2 months..........thats why I want to wait a couple of days extra in the hope that if she is going to get me, she saves me the disappointment of a negative test!


----------



## CAustin

Well, got my AF last saturday, so no BFP this month. I have started charting my temp, CM, and position, and have started taking prenatal vitamins in hoping to increase my chances this month. My periord predictor on my phone says im due for my next on Sept. 30, so put me down for that day to test. Wishing everyone the best of luck!


----------



## mtemptress

i met my hubby whilst working with him in a oz thmed bar called walkabout, i was married at the time but it wasnt really going anywhere but i was oblivious to the fact that my now hubby duncan fancied me. he used to say kat while your down there when i bent down for bottles out of fridge and was just a good workmate,i left the bar and my marriage split up amicabley then on day i buped into duncan and he shyly asked me out round town or for meal. i agreed for night out, wasnt sure about going out with him even moving out of way from him when he came near me, then i told him one day while i was at work that i wanted to stay friends and felt empty and dead inside so i texgted hiom back saying i changed my mind and would he accept me, and we will have been together 4 years at end of month and just celebrated our 1st wedding anniversary xx now trying for baby no 1 , as my ex couldnt hve kids i never thought i wanted em , boy was i wrong sooooo wrong lol x


----------



## Mya209

No symptoms at all for me really, maybe a couple of things, but they are also things I've experienced other months. Af due on Wednesday, not holding out much hope.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

mtemp - its true isnt it that most people find the person they want to spend the rest of their lives with in random ways, sounds like you have been through it to get where you are now though! fx this is your month!

gemmalou still not tested! being a good girl, i am 9 dpo today, (he he waaaaay too early to test anyway) i am due on friday and will be testing saturday, i have not once been late in the 6 months of trying so will defo be going for it on saturday lol dont think i could wait longer than that lol! will be using my last internet cheapy before going out and getting store ones, and even then if negative i will hopefully have the stamina to wait until monday . . . . oh really really hoping i get the chance!


----------



## mtemptress

thanks nomorenumbers i have been through some proper [email protected]!t , prob like most ladies on here , i hoping for some proper baby dust lol


----------



## lovepink

Good afternoon ladies!

Firstly to answer your where i met my husband Qu... We met via a mutual friend (i went to secondary school with her) and HB and friend were born in the same year, so grew up together. I didnt actually meet my HB til i was 21 when we went out for our friends 21st Birthday (he still stuck with me despite someone accidently spilling their snake bite black over me and my cream skirt!)............we have now been together just over 6years and married for 2, i have loved every minute :cloud9:

Well as for our TTC update, i am due any time between today and thursday but i have been having period pain like cramping since saturday so im not holding out much hope :-( and imagine the :witch: will be here tomorrow. Also been really tearful and usual PMT symptoms.

I hope everyone else has kept the :witch: at bay and FX for everyone to get a BFP.

:hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

lovepink...............hmmmmmmmmmmmmm, hard to say, are they AF signs????? Or could they be something else? Fingers very tightly crossed for you! 

NOMORENUMBERS......Been a good girl today too, far too manic in the mornings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Defo going to keep holding out to sat. Not convinced though. Had a few funny twinges tonight, but as I know from last month, my body seems to make things up to convince me that I am pregnant when really I'm not!

Hope everyone has had a good day. x


----------



## MrsLQ

Hello Ladies, 

was wondering if I can join? Iam due on the 18th so will be testing on the monday 20th (if I can hold out???). Don't know if I have ovulated as I started OPKs, but the didnt arrive untill yesterday and I was on CD 15....Should have tested fron CD11, so not sure if I have or am going to, but am bding anyway...just incase....fingers crossed!

Good Luck to everyone!

Also met my DH on a dating website called....get this...you ready....INTERRODATE!!! Hahaha.....5.5 years later we are happy and trying for bubs numero 2, was quite funny cos when I 1st saw his picture thought, he looked really stuck up...he was posing with a golf club (turned out he was ridicouly hungover....hahahaha)....Ahhhhh I do un half love him....hehehe


----------



## gilmore85

Gemma Lou said:


> I met my hubby on a night out! How romantic!!!! His mate was cracking onto me and I thought he was too "in your face" so went over to him instead and told him that his mate was doing my head in! He called me the next day.....and the rest as they say.....is history! Got married 4 years after meeting, had a baby 9 months after getting married!
> 
> Well, I was a bit of a doughnut today as I stupidly did a test today.............so daft but you know what its like when you are feeling inpatient and they are sat in your cupboard! Anyway, to no suprise it said :bfn: !
> 
> No further symptoms for me, and I looked back at my previous months symptoms and I always get CM for few days , then I am dry for a few days before the :witch: comes to get me..........convinced she is going to get me this month again! I have told myself that I am DEFINATELY not testing now until next weekend if she hasn't arrived. So, my original testing date of the 11th!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How is everyone feeling ? Any signs or symptoms? Any gut feelings?

i met my fella on a night out as well lol, I was the drunken fool and he was the bar man.


----------



## xshell79

hi gemma lou could u change my test date to the 22nd sept as af showed up early a few weeks ago but i must of forgot to update..thanks

goodluck all and congrats to the bfp ladies xx


----------



## mrsmmm

Despite not being very hopeful, af is due the 19th of the month. We only managed to BD once so I'm very doubtful....mostly being a realist. 

:dust: to those waiting to test this week.


----------



## Gemma Lou

bodaciousajac

yeahbetty

Mya209 

toots216

Just wanted to wish you all lots of luck! x


----------



## Gemma Lou

CAustin, nice to hear from you again........fingers crossed for you for this cycle!!!!! I have added your date x


----------



## Gemma Lou

mrsmmm said:


> Despite not being very hopeful, af is due the 19th of the month. We only managed to BD once so I'm very doubtful....mostly being a realist.
> 
> :dust: to those waiting to test this week.

You watch, this will be the month that it happens, the month that you haven't really tried!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Gemma Lou

I can;t help but feel the urge to test tomorrow, its stupid I know because it will be negative!!!!!!! If I had 28 day cycle I would be due AF thurs.....so it would only be one day early! There is just something about tomorrows date which I love and its making me want to test.........its 08/09/10!!!!!! NOMORENUMBERS, where are you when I need you to tell me off!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsmmm

Gemma, we had one of those last month in the US. Aug 9 2010. :haha:


----------



## Gemma Lou

he he, I just have to do it.........but I will have to deal with the disappointment.....is it really worth it? Or should I Just wait for the :witch:, I really don't have any patience! x


----------



## mrsmmm

I'm a bad influence, kinda like the evil mini me sitting on your shoulder. I'd say if you feel confident and can deal with a bfn then test.


----------



## mrsiggy

While I totally agree with mrsmmm, I will try to step in until nomorenumbers returns:) Stay away from the sticks...you only have a few more days to go!!!! I have faith in you!!!! (But if you do cave in and test tomorrow, let us know how you make out:) )


----------



## yeahbetty

Just wanted to let you know that DH and I got our :bfp: on Sept 3!

Lots of :dust: to you all still waiting on your test results!


----------



## angelgirl86

yeahbetty said:


> Just wanted to let you know that DH and I got our :bfp: on Sept 3!
> 
> Lots of :dust: to you all still waiting on your test results!

Wow congrats! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!! :)


----------



## Mclaren1

Hi to All and best of luck! I really hope you all get your BFP this month!

I'm testing on the 18th September - is anyone else testing around this date!?


----------



## MrsLQ

Mclaren1 said:


> Hi to All and best of luck! I really hope you all get your BFP this month!
> 
> I'm testing on the 18th September - is anyone else testing around this date!?

I am due on the 18th, so have testing down as 20th (who am I kidding?)


----------



## DaretoDream

I'm really grumpy this am, because FF pushed my O day BACK 2 days. I'm not sure why. They changed my coverline temp and everything. So now, instead of 5 dpo, i'm 3 again! ACK!


----------



## Mclaren1

MrsLQ said:


> Mclaren1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi to All and best of luck! I really hope you all get your BFP this month!
> 
> I'm testing on the 18th September - is anyone else testing around this date!?
> 
> I am due on the 18th, so have testing down as 20th (who am I kidding?)Click to expand...

Lets hope this month is our month!!


----------



## MrsLQ

fingers crossed....I am feeling super moody and stresy,lets hope it is a good sign.

Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## lovepink

GemmaLou, Did u cave in and test!??!!??! If so, what was the outcome? 

Well, AF is still away for me. Still getting strange period type pains on and off, but nothing yet, so hoping it stays that way. Im now on CD 27 and cycles are usually 21-29 days, but last few months been closer to 25. Really tempted to test, but may wait til saturday.

Hope everyone has had a good day x


----------



## mtemptress

i think i due to test in the next few days or a week not sure on dates but will let ya all know but today it was bfn but not sure if dates wrong


----------



## Gemma Lou

well done to all those who are holding out on testing....I caved in and got :bfn: to be expected really! Oh well, thats it now. Kind of given up on this month and will just be waiting for the :witch: to arrive now! Pleased to see we have a :bfp: with yeahbetty!!!! Fingers crossed we get some more! :dust:


----------



## Gemma Lou

just one thing I wanted to mention, I am really suprised that I still seem to have CM, normally it stops about 5 days before :witch: is due, but its till coming! VERY odd, guess its my body playing tricks again! Did a great job at fooling me last month, sure its trying to do the same x


----------



## sequeena

Gemma Lou said:


> just one thing I wanted to mention, I am really suprised that I still seem to have CM, normally it stops about 5 days before :witch: is due, but its till coming! VERY odd, guess its my body playing tricks again! Did a great job at fooling me last month, sure its trying to do the same x

FX'd it's a sign! :hugs:


----------



## Mya209

I just got a line on an ASDA test. Still feel like AF is coming so not believing it yet!


----------



## sequeena

Mya209 said:


> I just got a line on an ASDA test. Still feel like AF is coming so not believing it yet!

Hope this is your :bfp:!


----------



## Mya209

I don't think I'd believe it if it was. False positives aren't that common though right?


----------



## angelgirl86

FX'd for Mya and Gemma, hope you ladies get your :bfp:! 

Today i started getting really mild period like cramps as well and I'm only 6 DPO but my cycles are short, 26 days. Course I never cramp except the day of AF so this is weird. Realling hoping its my month as well!! :) And lots of :dust: to all you lovely laides!


----------



## mrsmmm

:dust: to everyone still waiting and testing. 4dpo here. Boring. Dh & I got in a spat yesterday...still not speaking. Hate ttc.


----------



## Mya209

Got another faint but easy to see pink line on the other ASDA test this morning! Eek! Don't know what to think. Gonna buy a digital this morning. When do I start believing it?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

im baaack! but only for a brief time as have another long shift tongight boooooo! gemma . . . . . i took hpt yesterday morning was in a really really really really foul mood because i hate being in limbo, saw a line ut couldnt tell if it had colour so gona say bfn I WILL NOT BE TESTING UNTIL SATURDAY!!!!! So i will not be angry if you take one before but we both know we will get a better result saturday

on the bright side i am not angry anymore lol lol lol 

dont know what to think at the moment, i havent had as much creamy cm this month which by now is very very present if you get my drift but all my bloating has gone so dont know!!!

argh roll on saturday! will be cracking out my only boots prego test that has been lurking in the cupboards since i bought it months back will be so nice not to have to use internet cheapies, i think if i am not pregnant this month next month i think i will buy a couple of store brand ones just because i hate the whole slightly pink evap lines i have got almost every month since buying internet cheapies!

i am working tonight so wont be on when most people are on tonight! gemma is i miss you today i will be on here friday and saturday as i am on my own all day
dh is working 9am till 12 midnight both days! but if i do get bfp saturday at least i wont run in and go OMG BFP when i want to announce it slightly better than that to dh this time round xkx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh wow mya!!! if it were me i would believe it on a clear blue, despite using internet cheapies all these months if i got a positive on one i would defo test with a clear blue afterwards lol

but to be honest an asda test is still good!

good luck hun got my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

Mya fx'd for you!!!


----------



## Mya209

this morning Clear blue digital 'pregnant 1-2 weeks' and another pink
line on an asda test! Still don't believe it!


----------



## mrsmmm

Oh!!!! That's excellent news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAustin

Congrats Mya209!!! 
Well ladies, im currently CD13 of a usual 33 or so day cycle and im beginning to enter my fertile time. I have been charting my temp and CM, as well as CP. Its amazing that you can actually tell my body is changing! I've never paid attention to it before, quite interesting actually! Hubby and I have a plan to BD every other day starting tonight. Im gonna make sure to elevate my hips and lay still for 20 mins...and im sooooo keeping my fingers crossed this is the month. Im keeping my fingers crossed to the ladies still in the dreaded 2ww, and hope everyone gets their BFP soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovepink

Sounds promising Mya 209 and NOMORENUMBERS! FX for you.

Good luck CAustin 

How is everyones 2ww going? Im on CD 28 and still no sign of AF! Getting a little excited now. I MAY have caved and done a test this avo and MAY have seen a faint line and then got a 1-2 pregnant on a clear blue!!!!! I cant believe it, so going to re test on sat and see how things go. Both of us are so happy, but is it really real!!?!?!?! Still getting funny on/off cramping/ gurgly tummy. :test: :shock:

I will keep u updated! Lots of :dust: to u all xxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

MYA209, sounding very promising!!!!!

Angelgirl86, fingers tightly crossed for you x


----------



## Gemma Lou

Sorry...Mya209, just read your later post..........CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!
Lovepink......CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wow, thats so brilliant.

I really don't feel like this is my month for some reason. 

NOMORENUMBERS, it sounds promising for you....I am going to try and hold out until sat, I didn't even get anything yesterday morning when I tried, so I don't see any point in testing until at least sat now, I think the witch will get me before then though!

I had a funny sick feeling earlier this afternoon, felt really sick for about half an hour and then it just disappeared, think it is purely co-incidence. Think its more to do with the behaviour of the children in my class at the moment...making me sick!!!!!!!!!

I am VERY bloated at the moment too, but that could be either............and very tired in the evenings, but think that is just because I am back to work and because (again) of the very difficult children I have in school. 

Lets hope we see some more BFP's Saturday x


----------



## PocoHR

Sorry I haven't been around much, trying to take a bnb break. 

Unfortunately as of today I am out for this month. So... fingers crossed for a June baby 

Best of luck to everyone else who still gets to test, and CONGRATS to all the BFPs!!!

:dust:


----------



## lovepink

GemmaLou- u sound like i need positive vibes! u still have a chance. on sun i had a BFN (dont even know why i tested!), Tues went to parents for dinner and the smell made me feel sick but not for long and ate fine, Weds fell asleep after work for 2hrs and only managed just over an hour of badminton, and usually play 2hrs a time, 2x wk and finally had on/off cramping all wk. I am so suprised as i was so ill last week with a throat infection & cough. U still have a chance! FX for u and sending postive dust x


----------



## lovepink

Gemma Lou- that should be send postive vibes to you not me!!!!!!! Sorry x


----------



## Gemma Lou

PocoHR, sorry to hear that hun, fingers crossed for next cycle!x


----------



## Mya209

Thanks everyone. Hope it's sticky!


----------



## DaretoDream

congrats MYA!

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## angelgirl86

Congrats to the ladies who got their :bfp:, gives me a lot of hope! :)

Today is 7 DPO for me and I'm already losing my mind, AF is due on wednesday so I guess it could be worse. Only symptoms I seem to have that I don't usually get are period like cramps and the pulling sensation I get every now and then, its kind of faded away. On the plus side my temps are still high. Every now and then I feel dizzy but I think that might have to do with my blood sugar getting low or my blood pressure dropping to 104/63 for some odd reason, kind of weird for me also. I still convince myself it's way too early to be feeling any symptoms of PG though, I have my hopes up, I'm just afraid to get crushed if AF shows. 

I've been doing my best not to stress myself out in the TWW as I know it's bad for TTC, kind of hard now though. I just found out my mom has an aggressive stage of breast cancer and I think that about tops out my stress level...

Lots of :dust: to you ladies who are still hoping for your :bfp: though!!


----------



## lovepink

Aww Angelgirl86, so sorry to hear about your mum, that must be so stressful, sending you lots of :hugs:

I there is still baby hope for you! The tww is horrible and so difficult. I had a draggin/pulling crampy feeling that seemed to move all over my abdomen. I think 7DPO is still a little early to feel lots of symptoms, but they all add up. Try to distract yourself and time will go quicker. Also my temps stayed up and are still rising. Started at 35.30 ish and now up to 36.70 ish.

Good luck and lots of baby :dust:


----------



## Mya209

Just a word of hope for all of you, before I tested I had NO symptoms apart from one or two dizzy spells when getting up of the floor. This is not unusal for me! I had cramps and was convinced AF was coming! I was trying to symptom spot but I just felt normal and quite well. s
So either the symptoms aren't obvious or aren't there till later on for some women!


----------



## gilmore85

congratulations on all the new :bfp:s hope i can join you soon just entering my 2ww 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mtemptress

i got bfn this morning on a 10 miu but think i may be slightly early so not getting down yet will keep you posted x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hello ladies!

well saturday tomorrow yay yay yay yay yay yay yay just have to get through today and i'll be poas hpt yay yay yay gone fairly quickly the last few days 

still no massively hopeful if i get bfn tomorrow am i will be expecting af in afternoon. the thing is af is soooo regular and on time if she is not here by evening i wil be getting excited!

dh is at work all day today and all day tomorrow so today is going to drag but tomorrow if i get bfp i will at least have time to plan how to tell him!


----------



## angelgirl86

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> hello ladies!
> 
> well saturday tomorrow yay yay yay yay yay yay yay just have to get through today and i'll be poas hpt yay yay yay gone fairly quickly the last few days
> 
> still no massively hopeful if i get bfn tomorrow am i will be expecting af in afternoon. the thing is af is soooo regular and on time if she is not here by evening i wil be getting excited!
> 
> dh is at work all day today and all day tomorrow so today is going to drag but tomorrow if i get bfp i will at least have time to plan how to tell him!

Best of luck to you, hope you get that :bfp:!


----------



## angelgirl86

lovepink said:


> Aww Angelgirl86, so sorry to hear about your mum, that must be so stressful, sending you lots of :hugs:
> 
> I there is still baby hope for you! The tww is horrible and so difficult. I had a draggin/pulling crampy feeling that seemed to move all over my abdomen. I think 7DPO is still a little early to feel lots of symptoms, but they all add up. Try to distract yourself and time will go quicker. Also my temps stayed up and are still rising. Started at 35.30 ish and now up to 36.70 ish.
> 
> Good luck and lots of baby :dust:

Thank you! Lots of :dust: to you as well!


----------



## Bids

Hey got my BFP today (well sort of yesterday) its in the preg gallery if you want to check it for me :D cant believe my may baby dream has come true lets hope it sticks!!

Fingers crossed for the rest of you and goodluck to everyone testing :kiss:


----------



## Gemma Lou

still no sign of the :witch: for me!!!! I'm not out yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't want to get my hopes up, although Mya209 has mentioned about feeling faint when getting up off the floor, that has happened to me the last 3 days! Got some awful pains this morning, was doubled over so was convinced that if I was pregnant it would all be over now! Who knows, I will test tomorrow morning with NOMORENUMBERS! ...... that is of course depending on the night I have.....my little man has a temp, so think I could be in for a rough night, just have to avoid going to the toilet so I can do my test first thing!!!!! :dust: to you NOMORENUMBERS!!!!!!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

A HUGE congratulations to bids!!!!!


----------



## inkdchick

would love to say yeah count me in trying for May 2011 baby but i really dont care what month it will be as long as it will be ! 
Congratulations Bids :dance:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hawo, losing my pma a bit at the mo, testing tomorrow morning, get this i have TREATED myself to a clearblue digi! af due tomorrow and is always on time almost to the hour so dunno, so nervous for a bfn because will defo be on af watch for the rest of the day if i do! 7:55 am is t-time!


----------



## lovepink

ooooooooooooo i cant wait for all your results tomorrow! Gemma if it helps, i actually tested in the avo and still got a BFP, so any time of day should work i reckon if its the day AF is due. Im gona test again tomoro just to check again, but feeling dizzy, crampy and waves of nausea. Not sure if thats psychological tho!? Lots of baby dust to you all xxx

Congrats Bids x


----------



## Gemma Lou

well, as predicted I had an awful night, it got to 4.45 and I was desperate for a wee!!!!! SO I decided to do my test............then my little man started crying (AGAIN) so I went and sorted him out and never went back to check the test!!!!!! :dohh: I went to it this morning and there is a faint pink line!!!!!!! I'm not sure what to think as I have done alot of TESCO tests and have NEVER had an evap line.:wacko:

Will probably now wait a couple of days and do one monday in the hope that it will be a stronger line! I also feel very sick this morning but that could just be due to being up with my little bear since 2 am!!!!!!:coffee:

It was really strange, when Benjamin woke up I walked into the bathroom just to look at the test, saw the line , and didn;t really react, not happy, not sad, because I don't really know what to think. :shrug: Hmmm, guess I won't be able to hold out until monday! Surely if I do one tomorrow if I am the line will be there again!!!!!!! ???????? !!!!!!!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

come on NOMORENUMBERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to hear how you get on!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

ok, I will do a list of symptoms to see what my chances are....

lots of achy ovaries throughout since ovulation, so much so I thought I'd got my dates wrong, 
Feel like I have put on weight (prob cos I have left over baby fat!)
VERY tired this last week since finishing work
Felt faint a few times when low down to children then standing up again.
A few waves of random sickness
VERY VIVID dreams 
Was quite intolerant yesterday! 
A few pains in my legs which I had heard of before but I never suffered with last time.

AND now a faint :bfp: / EVAP line x


----------



## Mya209

You don't have to wait till Monday. I got my first line Wednesday night and my second two Thursday morning. Then again Thursday night and Friday night. Keep testing if you can't wait!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

:cry::nope::witch:

:cry:


----------



## Bids

awww nomore :cry::hugs: but at least she was on time - thats how i used to keep my pma anyway!!! Gutted for you though :cry:

well Gemma thats sounds promising hope this is it for you!! i agree with mya i did one yesterday afternoon and still got a line!!

Thanks for all the congratsis :flower: - still in shock, did a CB this morning and it confirmed it :cloud9:

goodluck everyone else whos testing soon!!


----------



## angelgirl86

Congrates Gemma!! Very happy for you, being that you have never gotten an evap on the tests before I would take it as a positive!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Thanks BIDS xkx 

So happy for you, lolly, and gemma i have lost all my buddies this month! so watch out all you ladies nomore is going to start stalking you and making you be her friend lol!


----------



## lovepink

Aww Nomorenumbers, im guessing thats not good? So sorry, dont give up hope x

Mya209 thats great news and by the look of your countdown, ur getting married in 2days- Congratulations! Have a lovely day 

GemmaLou- What great news! I hope ur not too tired tho from being up in the night. I think u should go out today and get a clear blue as i used a cheap dipstick test, then confirmed with a clear blue. Tested again this morning and the line is still there!  Just worried as its not as dark as the control line, but i understand this is normal as they do not work like the OPKs (which i never got a positve on v confusing!). I also have the same symptom list as you, but DH thinks it psychological! U can imagine how well that went down yesterday as he thinks its too early to get symptoms! We went out for a curry with some friends last night and had to make excuses for not drinking. Also the smell of the food kept making my stomach do flips! I hope we can move into the 1st trim together.

Hope everyone has a lovely saturday. xxx

PS- there must be something strange going on with me, because i normally sleep in loads on a saturday and i was awake at 7.30!


----------



## Gemma Lou

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> Thanks BIDS xkx
> 
> So happy for you, lolly, and gemma i have lost all my buddies this month! so watch out all you ladies nomore is going to start stalking you and making you be her friend lol!

You won't get rid of us that easily!!!!! So sorry that the :witch: came! COWBAG!!!!!

We will be staying in touch and I will be keeping this thread going......anyway, I am not convinced just yet xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

lovepink said:


> Aww Nomorenumbers, im guessing thats not good? So sorry, dont give up hope x
> 
> Mya209 thats great news and by the look of your countdown, ur getting married in 2days- Congratulations! Have a lovely day
> 
> GemmaLou- What great news! I hope ur not too tired tho from being up in the night. I think u should go out today and get a clear blue as i used a cheap dipstick test, then confirmed with a clear blue. Tested again this morning and the line is still there!  Just worried as its not as dark as the control line, but i understand this is normal as they do not work like the OPKs (which i never got a positve on v confusing!). I also have the same symptom list as you, but DH thinks it psychological! U can imagine how well that went down yesterday as he thinks its too early to get symptoms! We went out for a curry with some friends last night and had to make excuses for not drinking. Also the smell of the food kept making my stomach do flips! I hope we can move into the 1st trim together.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely saturday. xxx
> 
> PS- there must be something strange going on with me, because i normally sleep in loads on a saturday and i was awake at 7.30!


Thankyou, may have to treat myself as I am very impatient......although the thought of only having one test left does help..... i would just have to keep it by my side for the 3 mins!!!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

I have just read that an evap line would not be pink, it would be a shadow????????? What do you all think??????????????? :bfp:? or not????????????


----------



## Bids

Pics??? hope this is it for you too :D


----------



## Gemma Lou

I'll have to see if I can get a pic when my little man goes for a sleep, if he ever decides to go!!!!!!!!!! He keeps nodding off then bouncing back again!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bids

haha bless him - yeah put up a pic though!!


----------



## mrsmmm

Nomore- I'm still here to cheer you on!

Gemma, that sounds wonderful. Hope you get 2 lines on the next test. I have had very vivid dreams since 3 dpo. I don't dream - ever! Last night I dreamed Shaq (Basketball player) and I made omlets and burritos together. After cooking with him, I got my bfp. Things are getting stranger by the day.


----------



## Gemma Lou

hmmmmmmmmmmm, I wonder, fingers crossed mrsmmm x


----------



## Gemma Lou

just looked in Benjamins baby book.......I got my last positive 2 years and 1 week exactly from today!!! It was the 18th of Sept! I do know I would definately have it before my little boys second birthday though as I will not be allowed to go over my due date!


----------



## DaretoDream

It's funny this month i'm having no symptoms. I have some tender bbs, and creamy cm. That's pretty much it. And my temp dropped again today at 6 dpo. I'm like on CD25- and my cycles are usually about 30 days. Not too hopeful. But the preg sign estimator on FF says my 2 signs and when they popped up are more closely related to pregnancy then ovulatory. LAST month it said i was just having O symptoms. The whole luteal phase.


----------



## mrsmmm

Gemma Lou said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmm, I wonder, fingers crossed mrsmmm x

We'll see. Af will be in 7 days. I always start about midnight the night before with spotting. So, next Sat night will be the real test. Of course I'll probably be poas by Wednesday. Lol


----------



## Gemma Lou

Ok, here is my pic......what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







100_3669.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mrsmmm

I think it's a positive 2 line BFP. :hugs:


----------



## lovepink

GemmaLou thats looks like a BFP- Congratulations! x


----------



## Gemma Lou

fingers crossed for you daretodream x


----------



## Bids

BFP i'd say definitely - CONGRATS hun :D YAY


----------



## Gemma Lou

I'll let you know how I get on with my test tomorrow morning! x


----------



## Mya209

lovepink said:


> Aww Nomorenumbers, im guessing thats not good? So sorry, dont give up hope x
> 
> Mya209 thats great news and by the look of your countdown, ur getting married in 2days- Congratulations! Have a lovely day
> 
> GemmaLou- What great news! I hope ur not too tired tho from being up in the night. I think u should go out today and get a clear blue as i used a cheap dipstick test, then confirmed with a clear blue. Tested again this morning and the line is still there!  Just worried as its not as dark as the control line, but i understand this is normal as they do not work like the OPKs (which i never got a positve on v confusing!). I also have the same symptom list as you, but DH thinks it psychological! U can imagine how well that went down yesterday as he thinks its too early to get symptoms! We went out for a curry with some friends last night and had to make excuses for not drinking. Also the smell of the food kept making my stomach do flips! I hope we can move into the 1st trim together.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely saturday. xxx
> 
> PS- there must be something strange going on with me, because i normally sleep in loads on a saturday and i was awake at 7.30!

Thank you! Wedding on Monday!! Still no symptoms whatsoever. Confident it will stick. Have no choice. There is no way to be sure. These are scary times. It's so hard to be pleased about your BFP when you have in the back of your head the miscarrage statistics. Eek!


----------



## Mya209

Gemma, that test looks good and will get stronger as the days go on if it's a BFP so keep testing


----------



## lovepink

Gemma Lou said:


> Ok, here is my pic......what do you think?


Ooo i think we will be due on the same day (sounds strange to say)? I am also 4weeks, 1day! How do you get the counters/ tracker thing? I was trying to work it out earlier. Im getting loads of dull cramping today and v bloated, hope thats all normal.

:happydance:


----------



## angelgirl86

Definate positive Gemma, congrats!! :) I really hope when I use my test it'll come up that dark, would make my day!


----------



## DaretoDream

congrats gemma!!!!!!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

lovepink said:


> Gemma Lou said:
> 
> 
> Ok, here is my pic......what do you think?
> 
> 
> Ooo i think we will be due on the same day (sounds strange to say)? I am also 4weeks, 1day! How do you get the counters/ tracker thing? I was trying to work it out earlier. Im getting loads of dull cramping today and v bloated, hope thats all normal.
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

Just click on mine and it will take you to the site, enter your due date, its got a thing that works it out for you, then when its all selected, copy and past the second one down.........then go to USER CP, change signature and paste it into there x


----------



## Gemma Lou

Got a darker line this morning!!! Looks like I have got my :bfp: :dance:


----------



## Bids

YAY CONGRATS AGAIN Gemma, im only a day behind you :D


----------



## mtemptress

congrats gemmalou even my hubby says its a bfp as he says it faint but it still a line , he says there is no smoke without fire, it is a bit of wispy smoke lol bit weird analagy but hey he weird lol, good on ya girl, i have started to have a little red and brown mixed blood 2 days early so not sure had no normal cramps and pain so fingers crossed , but congrats to you hunni you deserve it xxx any ideas if mine could be ib ? as only tends to be there when wiping, little tiny bit on pad sorry tmi but confused


----------



## lovepink

Good morning,

There are lots of BFPs this month!!! Good luck to all of those still waiting to test.

:dust:


----------



## DaretoDream

Hi ladies! my temp went back up this am, so i'm very happy! :dance:


----------



## CAustin

Aww!! Congrats Gemma!!!! Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months! Well ladies, I got my OPK's in the mail 3 days ago, so now that Im in my fertile period, i started using them. First 2 days, the line was so faint, it was def a neg. Well yesterday, i took one and the line was a dark as the control line! So...hubby and I made sure to BD last night. Im gonna take another OPK when i get home and if its still positive, best believe we're gonna BD again! I am really hoping this month is the month for me!


----------



## mtemptress

think i am out ,posted earlier but had serious bad cramps earlier and still bit sore now and had the bowel issues so think i out but will still keep hoping x


----------



## Gemma Lou

Thank you everyone!

CAustin, sounds like you are doing all the right things! Should work.

Bids and Lovepink, our tickers all say the same day! Were we all periods on the 13th aug? 

mtemptress, don't give up hope yet...........keep us posted, got everything crossed for you.

Daretodream, hope things are looking up!!!

Off to see my doc tomorrow to get booked in with my consultant from 6 weeks, after having severe pre-eclampsia last time I am going to make sure they are on top of everything. Can't seem to get myself excited yet...........just got to hope it sticks!!!!! I have been feeling very nautious today on and off, and all of my food has changed taste! Marmite on toast tasted like blue cheese, fishfingers tasted of chemicals, malted milk biscuit tasted of pure salt as did my butter!!!!!! Hmmmm, don't seem to have any funny taste in my mouth, just everything tastes different. Oh yeah, my banana was weird too! x


----------



## lovepink

Gemma Lou said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> CAustin, sounds like you are doing all the right things! Should work.
> 
> Bids and Lovepink, our tickers all say the same day! Were we all periods on the 13th aug?
> 
> mtemptress, don't give up hope yet...........keep us posted, got everything crossed for you.
> 
> Daretodream, hope things are looking up!!!
> 
> Off to see my doc tomorrow to get booked in with my consultant from 6 weeks, after having severe pre-eclampsia last time I am going to make sure they are on top of everything. Can't seem to get myself excited yet...........just got to hope it sticks!!!!! I have been feeling very nautious today on and off, and all of my food has changed taste! Marmite on toast tasted like blue cheese, fishfingers tasted of chemicals, malted milk biscuit tasted of pure salt as did my butter!!!!!! Hmmmm, don't seem to have any funny taste in my mouth, just everything tastes different. Oh yeah, my banana was weird too! x


Hi GemmaLou,

Yup- started on friday the 13th of all days!!! Obviously lucky for us. As my cycles are always different lengths, it was difficult to pin point a test day! DH & I are so excited :cloud9: but as this is my 1st pregnancy, im finding it quite weird and it doesnt quite seem real yet. Ive been really busy at home today and stomach has been cramping/pulling on and off, a bit like period pain. Do the Drs work out due date always using a 28 day cycle? So i have worked out we are due 20th May (day before mother in laws b'day!).

Just resting and taking it easy this evening. I usually play badminton for 2hours on sunday evenings (and wednesdays), but didnt go tonight (coz of the cramping) and already missing it! Im not really sure if it's safe to carry on in 1st Trim as it involves lots of jumping/jerky movements? :wacko: DH has gone, and i know they will all be aksing why im not there! I am going to make Drs appt tomorrow, but usually have to wait 2weeks to see my dr (she is brill so worth it) but i know i will be impatient & want to see her sooner as we have so many questions. I am also due to go out cycling with a friend this week, do you think its safe? I gave up running in July when i knew we would TTC. Despite the all the exercise i do, im still o/weight, so hope i dont end up the size of a house!

Sorry for the ramble! Hope ur all having a good evening. Im really looking forward to keeping in touch and following everyones progress. :happydance: x


----------



## Gemma Lou

To be honest, I don't know with the bike thing....I must admit, last time I was pregnant, I didn;t do it and we had been cycling alot leeding up to it. 

Regarding due date, all I know is we are a week behind what we were 2 years ago, and Benjamins due date was 28th May, so I would say 20th is about right, although your date will be given to you at your dating scan x x


----------



## DaretoDream

Gemma Lou said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> CAustin, sounds like you are doing all the right things! Should work.
> 
> Bids and Lovepink, our tickers all say the same day! Were we all periods on the 13th aug?
> 
> mtemptress, don't give up hope yet...........keep us posted, got everything crossed for you.
> 
> Daretodream, hope things are looking up!!!
> 
> Off to see my doc tomorrow to get booked in with my consultant from 6 weeks, after having severe pre-eclampsia last time I am going to make sure they are on top of everything. Can't seem to get myself excited yet...........just got to hope it sticks!!!!! I have been feeling very nautious today on and off, and all of my food has changed taste! Marmite on toast tasted like blue cheese, fishfingers tasted of chemicals, malted milk biscuit tasted of pure salt as did my butter!!!!!! Hmmmm, don't seem to have any funny taste in my mouth, just everything tastes different. Oh yeah, my banana was weird too! x


Stomach still whacked out today- got some nauseous spells... decreased app, who knows AF is probably coming. 7 dpo today. 

What dpo were you when you tested and got a bfp?


----------



## AwwJung

Uhh yeah I've been MIA for awhile now, sorry about that! 

Just been busy with things here, my Aunt moved away on Thursday to Florida. I'm very depressed about it and it's sooo weird still to think that I can't go over to see her whenever. Also upsetting that my child (when I become KU, of course) won't get to be around her as much either. She would of been awesome to have around. Spent many of my growing up years at her house. Anyways, also been dealing with other family issues. 

My TTC update though would be that, I'm currently on CD36. So far I've not been experiencing any phantom symptoms. But I honestly haven't been paying too much attention either. I'm not sure when I want to test as I haven't been keeping great track of my cycle. I think I might wait until atleast after CD45, since that's when AF showed up last month. 

Good luck to you all waiting to test & congrats to any BFPs! I'm off to go look back a couple pages to see if there are any BFPs. =)


----------



## AwwJung

You can put me for testing on September 19th, that day I'll only be CD42. BUT that day were all taking my Grandma out for dinner. Her birthday isn't until the 20th, but hey it'd be awesome to get to tell her I'm PREGNANT at the dinner! 

A girl can dream right!?! LOL 

Congrats to you Gemma Lou!!! Sooo happy for you. =)


----------



## AwwJung

Ok I have a sad sad confession! 

Don't know if I'm the only one, but anywho. 

I actually have bought some baby clothes, recently. Not including the onesie & sweat pant/top set I already have. HA

I bought like 6 onesie type things, all girl colors. HA Atleast I bought them from the thrift store though, 3 of them were only 50 cents a piece though!  Great condition all of them. 

OH and I also have this book that I bought LAST year mind you. It's called The Belly Book, it's so adorable and I can't wait to use it. I'll leave the link for you ladies if you haven't heard of it. Look at me I'm acting like I am talking to someone right now. HAHA 

Belly Book Link; 
LINK

PS; I seriously don't know how I am going last any longer with the waiting!


----------



## Bids

Hi Gemma lou & Lovepink yep last af was aug 13th for me too.... was due af 11th sept but BFP instead :D 

yeah all my food tastes different too and the smell of somethings are making me feel sick but hey im not complaining - cant believe i'll be calling the doc's at lunchtime to book an app cos im preggars its still just soooo not real, hoping doc's will make it more real??!! 

dare i was 12dpo when i tested and got my BFP

Goodluck everyone fingers crossed for you all xxx


----------



## mtemptress

hi girls my bloody body hates me af got me again :( not good but at least it was back to a 28 day cycle so sex everyday it gonna have to be :) congrats to all with bfp's


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw sorry mtemptress, hope your doing ok, i have been a wreck the last couple of days feeling a lot better today though

fingers crossed this cycle is our cycle! im on cd 3 but on a 31 day cycle so we will prob be testing around the same time this month! 

good luck will keeping an eye on your updates fingers crossed for you hun and im really sorry af showed up xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

Temp down a notch this am- trying to be strong. Had a very vivid dream- short version i got my AF---- THAT made me sadder than the temp.

pma not so hot today.


----------



## CAustin

Well yesterday at work, i started having this weird pain on my left side, so i thought, this must be ovulation pain. Got home, fingers crossed my OPK was still positive, but it wasn't. Talk about disappointment! I O'd 2 days early so we didn't do as much BD'ing as i wanted to! Saturday got the pos OPK, so we BD'd that night, so i hope thats enough. We also BD'd twice last night, so hopefully that MAYBE helped. IDK, not feeling it this month. I have a feeling this month isn't mine...Well....heres to my 2ww!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw fingers crossed c austin, seems though that there are a lot of examples of ladies get bfp the last couple of months when saying they only bd a couple of times so you are defo still in the race!

dare_to_dream i always have vivid dreams for the week before af, dont know whether this signals anything but hey af always shows . . . anyway, the night my af came (3am!) i had a really horrible dream where this guy in a dark cloak cam up to me with a sword trying to chop my hand off saying not this time not this time over and over was really horrible because he did actually cut me and there was blood everywhere, i woke up with really bad stomach pains, went back to sleep woke up and . . .well blood everywhere . . . really horrible :(


----------



## mrsmmm

Nomore- THAT IS HORRID! :hugs:

Dare - I stopped having dreams. It's the first time since last Tuesday and that made me sad.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Ha ha i had a weird dream a while ago and i googled it to see if it had one if those strange hidden meanings look what i found for a couple of bits of my dream from af day

Blood
To dream that you are bleeding or losing blood, signifies that you are suffering from exhaustion or that you are feeling emotionally drained. It may also denote bitter confrontations between you and your friends. Your past actions has come back to haunt you. Women often dream of blood or of someone bleeding, shortly before or during their periods or while they are pregnant. If you dream that you are giving or donating blood, then it suggests that you are feeling physically drained due to stress.

Sword 
To dream that you are wielding a sword, represents your strength, ambition, competitive nature decisiveness and willpower. You are looking to hold a position of prestige, authority, and distinction. Alternatively, the sword may be seen as a phallic symbol and thus represent masculine power


----------



## angelgirl86

CAustin: I've heard of many women getting PG while BD'ing day of OV and even the day after or even days before so there's always a chance!!

DaretoDream: sorry to hear :hugs:, gotta hate the :witch:

Well I did a test with FMU this morning and got a very very faint positive! Was about to throw it out when I looked closer, tilted it in the light and there was the line and even within the time limit! I've never had a line show up at all on this test in my 18 months of testing faint or not (dollar tree brand) so I know it's there and it isn't just my imagination (also because I checked over and over LOL). Anyway, will test again tomorrow and so on till it gets darker, afraid of so many things but mainly the bean not sticking but I guess thats a normal fear. Best of luck to you ladies!!


----------



## mrsmmm

Angel, that's wonderful! :dust: to your test tomorrow!


----------



## Gemma Lou

sounding good angel!!!!

Sory to hear the :witch: got you mtemptress :hugs:


----------



## AwwJung

Congrats angelgirl86. =)


----------



## mtemptress

thanks gemmalou , wishin i was joining you guys but always next month lol happy and healthy 9 months for you guys


----------



## AwwJung

Would those of you (if your still lurking) that got your BFP already, mind sharing your symptoms? I like reading them. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Oops i forgot to update here !!! AF is 2 days late so doctor did bloods today will get the results tommorow:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Ruskiegirl said:


> Oops i forgot to update here !!! AF is 2 days late so doctor did bloods today will get the results tommorow:thumbup::happydance:

Good luck! :happydance:


----------



## angelgirl86

AwwJung said:


> Would those of you (if your still lurking) that got your BFP already, mind sharing your symptoms? I like reading them. Thanks a bunch.

I'll share my symptoms if my digital test comes up :bfp: tomorrow or the next day! :) I've already been tracking them.


----------



## AwwJung

angelgirl86 said:


> AwwJung said:
> 
> 
> Would those of you (if your still lurking) that got your BFP already, mind sharing your symptoms? I like reading them. Thanks a bunch.
> 
> I'll share my symptoms if my digital test comes up :bfp: tomorrow or the next day! :) I've already been tracking them.Click to expand...

K thanks and good luck! =)


----------



## AwwJung

Ruskiegirl said:


> Oops i forgot to update here !!! AF is 2 days late so doctor did bloods today will get the results tommorow:thumbup::happydance:

Good luck! =)


----------



## MrsLQ

Ruskiegirl said:


> Oops i forgot to update here !!! AF is 2 days late so doctor did bloods today will get the results tommorow:thumbup::happydance:

Good Luck, how are you feeling??? Positive??


----------



## wannabamummy

Morning Ladies

Well AF is due tomorrow but I'm praying she stays away.

Will update tomorrow.

Just noticed how many :bfp: 's everyone is getting this month. Congrats to everyone that already has them. I'm so happy for you all, you def deserve it.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:witch: showed her face before bed :cry:


----------



## Bids

Sorry to hear that ruskiegirl :(

awwjung as for symptoms mine were pretty much exactly the same as af showing, just had sore boobs and that was it :shrug: its so frustrating and annoying that there isnt another way to tell except a BFP!!! i did have months where i had every symptom possible and always got AF?!! sorry i cant be of more help :dohh: 

Goodluck everyone :hugs::kiss:


----------



## DaretoDream

I know its early.... 9dpo tested this am got a BFN but my temp went up again slightly. Not giving up this month. Official test date is still the 19th.


----------



## mrsmmm

Sounds good. That's still my official date. I didn't test this morning. Any symptoms, Dare?


----------



## DaretoDream

no actually i'm having a lack of symptoms. I have a slight headache this morning but i think that's due to no coffee. I'm having NO bloating which i usually have right before af, but no more cramps, bbs are a bit sore (i just checked lol) but really- i feel pretty good. I'm very tired. 

I'm HAPPIER than normal though. And have tons more energy. But that could be AF coming too. Usually i bitch out someone by now but haven't felt the need. how about you?


----------



## mrsmmm

My bbs are sore, mostly around the nipples. I notice they are more sensitive. This is my first month writing down symptoms so I don't have much to compare it to from last month. I'm tired, but I stayed up till 1:30 am watching football. I'm not bloated, but I'm gassy (TMI sorry). I'm thirsty and that's making me nasuaus.


----------



## lovepink

DaretoDream said:


> I know its early.... 9dpo tested this am got a BFN but my temp went up again slightly. Not giving up this month. Official test date is still the 19th.

Oooo temp rise, thats a really good sign daretodream! My temp kept rising, dipped slightly on about 7dpo then rose even higher again and is still higher than it used to be. Good luck and lots of :dust: to you x


----------



## Gemma Lou

Ruskiegirl said:


> Oops i forgot to update here !!! AF is 2 days late so doctor did bloods today will get the results tommorow:thumbup::happydance:

fingers crossed!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

my bbs feel thicker today. Thicker? And more sensitive as the day went on. I've had a headache ALL day long. I am feeling exhausted as well. Oh man am i tired.


----------



## Gemma Lou

Gemma Lou said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Oops i forgot to update here !!! AF is 2 days late so doctor did bloods today will get the results tommorow:thumbup::happydance:
> 
> fingers crossed!!!!!!!!Click to expand...




Ruskiegirl said:


> :witch: showed her face before bed :cry:


So sorry, just caught up with the next entry you had written, sorry to hear the :witch: got you. x :hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

hmmm, symptoms, I had one afternoon where I felt sick for about half an hour and then it went. The most noticeable one was when I knelt down by the children then stood up and I kept getting a giddy head. I normally get an area in my boob which gets really painful before AF due, but this month it didn;t come to anything, didn;t really get painful.......other than that, I think that is it, seemed to have more symptoms the months I wasn;t pregnant!!!!!! Oh, and the week before I got my :bfp: I was super tired when I got home from work. Hope we get some more :bfp: ' s!


----------



## mtemptress

thanks nomorenumvers and all on here soo glad loads of peeps have bfp please pm me with your email addys so can keep in touch
i sat enjoyin a nice botle of tuborg lager after hard day cutting back row of conifer trees and at weekend repairing car with hubby so beeen a busy but fun few days got job interview in morning so will let ya know what happens they say it prob be mon i find out tho :(


----------



## Gemma Lou

good luck for your interview :hugs: x


----------



## angelgirl86

So sorry to hear ruskie :hugs:.

Tested with a digi this morning and it came up negative, but I tested again with a dollar tree brand and it came up positive, posted a pic in my journal. Many women on here have told me the digi's are less sensitive so not losing hope yet, i just pray it sticks!

Best of luck to you ladies still waiting on your :bfp:!


----------



## AwwJung

I am feeling symptomless this month, which is really odd. I hope its a good sign though!  I will be testing on the 19th as well. Good luck ladies!


----------



## wannabamummy

:witch: arrived this morning.

This month I am not being obsessive, no checking temps, no opks, nothing like that. I'm just going to relax and have fun with my DH.

I'm gutted she arrived but my DH is being really supportive telling me he knows it will happen and the longer we have to wait the more wanted and loved any baby we have will be.

On to next month :(

xxxx


----------



## angelgirl86

wannabamummy said:


> :witch: arrived this morning.
> 
> This month I am not being obsessive, no checking temps, no opks, nothing like that. I'm just going to relax and have fun with my DH.
> 
> I'm gutted she arrived but my DH is being really supportive telling me he knows it will happen and the longer we have to wait the more wanted and loved any baby we have will be.
> 
> On to next month :(
> 
> xxxx

So sorry hun :hugs:, the relaxation method seems to work for a lot of women though, best of luck!


----------



## Gemma Lou

so sorry to hear that wannabemummy, good luck for your next cycle x


----------



## CAustin

I must have calculated my days wrong, but i will not be testing until Sept 29th. I O'd on Sunday (i had pos OPK sat, and sunday, this pain on my left side for 2-3 hours). On Tuesday, I was riding in the car and just became nauseous...pretty bad too. I felt that way until I ate, but that is not normal for me. Also, my temps are higher than normal. Im new at temping...when are they supposed to drop down to the normal temp, like before ovulation?


----------



## angelgirl86

Well i had my :bfp: but AF showed her ugly face, must've been a chemical :(.. I'm out for this month.


----------



## Gemma Lou

I am so sorry angelgirl86, you must be gutted :hugs:

Wishing you all the best of luck for your next cycle. The :witch: is so cruel! xx


----------



## mrsmmm

Oh, Angel. I am so very sorry.


----------



## sequeena

wannabamummy said:


> :witch: arrived this morning.
> 
> This month I am not being obsessive, no checking temps, no opks, nothing like that. I'm just going to relax and have fun with my DH.
> 
> I'm gutted she arrived but my DH is being really supportive telling me he knows it will happen and the longer we have to wait the more wanted and loved any baby we have will be.
> 
> On to next month :(
> 
> xxxx

I'm doing this now and I'll tell you what (other than the fact I'm ill at the min) it's brilliant :D 4magpies asked me how many dpo I was and I had to check! :haha: I ov'd around 3 days early though so I'm 9dpo instead of 6dpo

I'm going to do this every month, it's so much easier


----------



## mtemptress

woo hoo af gone next month hopefully gonna be my month!!!


----------



## gilmore85

well ladies the hormones have well and truly kicked in for this month. :wacko:
Yesterday felt all emotional and just wanted to cry.
Today i have just took a right strop at my work colleagues and told them all where to go :blush:

The joys of being a pre-menstrual lady :dohh:


----------



## DaretoDream

Temp seriously dropped this am. I'm so sad- figuring af will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Gemma Lou

got my fingers tightly crossed for everyone.. Need to see some more bfp's.......everyone seems to have gone quiet over the weekend x x


----------



## DaretoDream

Temp back up this am, 13 dpo. Having some mild cramping now. Had serious cramps like AF was already here cramps- but, they left for the day and are just mildly here now. Wondering where she is? Usually when i have cramps like i did this am, that means i'm actively bleeding. nothing. BFN this am.


----------



## Gemma Lou

sounding hopeful DaretoDream x x Keep us posted xx


----------



## xshell79

i got my :bfp: today u can add me xxxx

do u know is there a may pregnancy thread?


----------



## sequeena

Another faint :bfp: :wacko:


----------



## xshell79

mines not dark but its there didnt no they had to be as dark as control line.... heres mine


----------



## xshell79

if u can see ur own second line even if its faint its a bfp hun


----------



## sequeena

Yours is darker than mine lol :haha: You're 3 days ahead of me though so hopefully mine will be as dark then!


----------



## xshell79

i tested today im 12dpo i did an ic it was realy faint thats why i did a superdrug one


----------



## sequeena

xshell79 said:


> i tested today im 12dpo i did an ic it was realy faint thats why i did a superdrug one

I'm 12 dpo too and I'm only 3weeks 2days... how long are your cycles? Mine are 28 days xx

I did a superdrug one it was a little darker than ic but not much.


----------



## xshell79

28/31 days normaly but i ovd on cd12 earlier than norm becuz of the soy

but im on 12 days past ov thow ff said my edd is 31st may 2011


----------



## Gemma Lou

Thats fantastic girls!!!! Well done! x


----------



## sequeena

Recalculated my dates and I'm the same as shell xx

Thank you for adding me Gem :hugs: I'm not sure what to do with myself. I feel like it isn't real


----------



## xshell79

I thought u wud be as we the same dpo! We cud be bump buddies if ya like Hun? Xxx


----------



## sequeena

xshell79 said:


> I thought u wud be as we the same dpo! We cud be bump buddies if ya like Hun? Xxx

Yeah def hun!! xx


----------



## mrsiggy

count me in as a BFP! Finally tested today at 15 DPO!!! No other symptoms than some mild cramping, feeling drowsy & peeing 10 seconds after I drink anything!


----------



## sequeena

mrsiggy said:


> count me in as a BFP! Finally tested today at 15 DPO!!! No other symptoms than some mild cramping, feeling drowsy & peeing 10 seconds after I drink anything!

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## AwwJung

Well doesn't that just suck, I took a test today. Definate negative. 

BUT my 18 year old sister, who isn't married and lives with my dad (her boyfriend too) just took a test yesterday and found out she is pregnant. 
I'm so devastated, and happy, then mad & upset. 
WHOLE lot of emotions. I just don't know how to feel. ;( 

It's going to be really hard for me to be happy for her, ya know? 

Glad to have you ladies to talk to about this, as my family wouldn't understand how I feel. 

But on the other hand congrats to all of you ladies who got there BFP! =)


----------



## lovepink

Congratulations to all these BFPs that seem to have popped up over the weekend x and :dust: to those of you still waiting for BFP :hugs:


----------



## mrsmmm

Congrats to all the bfps. I'm AF as we speak. I'm not sad about it at all....moving onto to next month. Next AF due @ Oct 17th.


----------



## DaretoDream

no cramps no nothing. officially late. Ladies, Af is still not here. More watery cm tonight. We might bd just for the hell of it, make sure it's not some secret second O. 

But right now, i'm assuming i'm still only 14 dpo. I know they changed the date but i don't believe it.


----------



## inkdchick

i am if i can ever get a test to come up darker. I did one this morning but when you first look it loks neg ( and prob is lol), when when you look at the bottom of the window there is a dark spot at the end or start of where the 2nd line would be and if you really squint and get stupid eyes doing it , it actually looks like it could be a mega faint 2nd line but i just dont know so will be testing again in 3 days , god knows :shrug:


----------



## sequeena

inkdchick said:


> i am if i can ever get a test to come up darker. I did one this morning but when you first look it loks neg ( and prob is lol), when when you look at the bottom of the window there is a dark spot at the end or start of where the 2nd line would be and if you really squint and get stupid eyes doing it , it actually looks like it could be a mega faint 2nd line but i just dont know so will be testing again in 3 days , god knows :shrug:

Have you got pictures? Mine looked like that


----------



## mtemptress

hi girls i am still waiting to find out about job some delay in interviews apparently , so still in limo and been doing the deed every day lol so good stuff , hopefully it will work


----------



## mtemptress

:growlmad:update on job yet again they said no. the bleeding numptys i just want a bloody job !!! and bump x


----------



## CAustin

Hey ladies! Im VERY PATIENTLY in my 2ww #2, and im starting to notice some things, hoping its not just my body playing games with my mind. Well, about 3 DPO, I got that sudden spell of nausea/dizzyness. The past few days, i've had some cramping, nausea, very tired, and my BBS are sore and tender. I've seen in increase in my CM, which is very thick, sticky, goopy looking, and my body temps have yet gone down, exept for the 2 days they dropped a TEENY TINY BIT, then right back up. Im hoping all of this is a good sign. I'm currently 10 DPO, and im gonna wait till this weekend to take a test. What do you think ladies? Are these good signs, or am I making a big deal out of this?


----------



## gilmore85

hey ladies :hi:

i caved and tested this morning only to get :bfn: :cry:

so now just waiting for the :witch: to arrive.

i know af isn't due for another 2 days but im already 13DPO so not holding my breath that it was too early to test.


----------



## Gemma Lou

Mrsiggy, Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fantastic News.

CAustin......its sounding promising, got everything crossed for you!

GIlmore85, don't give up hope, I tested 2 days early and got a :bfn:, but tested one day after AF was due and got my :bfp:, there is still hope!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey Ladies, do any of you know how many days past Implantation would you usially get a positive test? x


----------



## sequeena

I know one lady on here started getting faints at 6/7dpo! Shocking!

I didn't start getting them until 9/10 dpo


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I think im 12/13dpo but had pinky brown CM on Monday and nothing now. Im hoping it was implantation!


----------



## sequeena

xMissxZoiex said:


> I think im 12/13dpo but had pinky brown CM on Monday and nothing now. Im hoping it was implantation!

FX'd!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks


----------



## DaretoDream

Keep your pma up gil you'll get that bfp yet!!!!! 

fx'd for you miss zoie!


----------



## mrsiggy

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey Ladies, do any of you know how many days past Implantation would you usially get a positive test? x

I tested at 10 DPO and got a negative. I retested 14DPO and got a strong positive! Good luck!!!!!


----------



## mtemptress

hi guys i finally got a ticker and it says i should ov tommorow woo hoo , should that mean as been bd'in over last week lol as long as i carry on i should have some good news hopefully


----------



## Gemma Lou

Any more news ladies?


----------



## sequeena

I'm back :cry:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Sequeena, I am so sorry. sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

no news for me over here, having a bit of a weird cycle, been spotting cd 13-17 (today) and was worried i had either o'd early or not going to o, well just took another opk and it is finally the amount of colour that i would expect it to be so yay! been using preseed on the sly, been using just under 2gm but dh actually complained that things were a little dry at first even though i was actually in the mood! might try 2.5 tomorrow night just to make sure that alls good in there for o day! 

hope everything is going well gemma! i am determined to join you this month!


----------



## DaretoDream

No but i'm having a lot of spotting over here- EXTRA long af, which makes me nervous it will be a long cycle.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

argh!!!!!!!!!! supposed to get pos opk today cd 18 been that way for 3 months now and blah! nothing nada raghhhhhh!!!! feeling like reallly screaming! i have been taking opks since cd 9 they got a shade below positive cd 13 and now its like blah! been spotting since cd 13really really lightly! i dont know what is going on ! hang on i know what is not going on i am not currently oving!!!!!! 

part of me is really hoping that i ov'd early, part of me keeps going waaaaay back to last cycle where i was so convinced i was preggo and was really shocked when my slightly different af came a little early thinking hey maybe cos im already preggo and then going what the hell am i doing to myself! i am driving myself crazy!!!


----------



## CAustin

Well, my AF wasn't due till the 30th, but instead, it showed up 6 days early!! Im not really upset, im just ready to move on to the next month. Hubby and I have decided to BD every other day from CD8 on, so hopefully that will be enough! I think im gonna give up on temping and continue to take my OPKs, and just BD as I dont wanna get so stressed and upset when it doesn't happen. Moving on to cycle #3. According to FF, AF is due sometime around Oct. 24th.


----------



## mtemptress

update from me!
my cm is proper stringy and eggwhite kinda ,so good start been bding all time lol once a day on one occasion on alleged ov day didn as he hurt his arm and as he a big boy in size :) weight wise lol i cant get on top heehee besides i need to be on bottom gravity not good, so just gonna do deed everyday all month and see hpw i go on,


----------



## Gemma Lou

CAustin said:


> Well, my AF wasn't due till the 30th, but instead, it showed up 6 days early!! Im not really upset, im just ready to move on to the next month. Hubby and I have decided to BD every other day from CD8 on, so hopefully that will be enough! I think im gonna give up on temping and continue to take my OPKs, and just BD as I dont wanna get so stressed and upset when it doesn't happen. Moving on to cycle #3. According to FF, AF is due sometime around Oct. 24th.

Thats what I did hun, so fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Gemma Lou

I am sorry I haven't been on for a few days, I have had an awful stomach bug. Got an early scan tomorrow and am hoping that I will be well enough to go. Will be gutted if i can't. I am hoping you ladies are going to join me soon!!!!!! Fingers tightly crossed x


----------



## mrsmmm

I'm waiting to OV. AF due the 19th of Oct. DH only comes back on ov date so I'm not overly hopeful for a July baby. Moving onto August baby. lol Just trying as hard as I can to keep my PMA.


----------



## Gemma Lou

Good luck mrsmmm x x


----------



## sequeena

The midwife rang me today. How humiliating having to ask her to take me off the pregnancy book. Her 'Oh.' said it all :cry:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Oh darling thats such a horrible thing to have to do! So sorry! She probably felt more awkward than you to have called you and asked the questions 

hope you are ok xkx


----------



## sequeena

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> Oh darling thats such a horrible thing to have to do! So sorry! She probably felt more awkward than you to have called you and asked the questions
> 
> hope you are ok xkx

It's my own stupid fault for not remembering to take myself out of the book, I forgot today was Thursday I thought it was Wednesday :rolleyes: Yeah I'm fine, nothing a glass of fruit cider won't cure :lol:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

good for you!

im on my i REALLY dont care part of the cycle now, i still havent o'd dont think im gunna o, havent jiggy jiggied since sunday night puts me in a bad mood cos im like argh im not oving and cant even jiggy jiggy even if i wanted to until like not this sunday but next sunday as we are going to dh's parents for the week and theres just something not quite right about conceiving in someone elses bed lol lol lol

so im having nic runny egg and chips for dinner and having drinkie drinkies! yum yum!


----------



## mtemptress

i am due to test in 3 days apparently , i got a new job woop woop yay me, started mon, i beeen sooooooooooooooooo tired i mean really tired and thirsty and few wierd stomach things and bit weird bowel issues, anyone think i in for a chance !!!!!????


----------



## Gemma Lou

do we have any more news yet from anyone??? mtemptress, well done on the job x x


----------



## Gemma Lou

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> good for you!
> 
> im on my i REALLY dont care part of the cycle now, i still havent o'd dont think im gunna o, havent jiggy jiggied since sunday night puts me in a bad mood cos im like argh im not oving and cant even jiggy jiggy even if i wanted to until like not this sunday but next sunday as we are going to dh's parents for the week and theres just something not quite right about conceiving in someone elses bed lol lol lol
> 
> so im having nic runny egg and chips for dinner and having drinkie drinkies! yum yum!

I had my HARD poached eggs for breakfast....just not the same!!!!!!!!!!!!! I mean, a chewy yolk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How is everything with you? x x:hugs:


----------



## PocoHR

The :witch: got me today... kind of. My body is being ANNOYING. I had spotting for two days last week, then two days of nothing, then today, quite a lot of spotting when going to the bathroom... since then nothing. Argh. I will test tomorrow if it doesn't really start, but I'm 90% sure I'm out. Oh well, July babies are great too


----------



## PocoHR

Oh and just as an update, I will probably test next month on 11/11


----------



## wannabamummy

Hi Ladies

Just thought I'd update. This morning I done a First Response and got a :bfp: 

Not believing it I also donea cheap Boots test, also a :bfp:

Still thinking it can't be true I bought a clear blue digital and got "Pregnant 1-2 weeks"

I can't believe it, I am so happy, Good luck all ladies xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DaretoDream

Dammit still waiting for O. Taking a really long time. Guess it's a long cycle after all. BLAST


----------



## PocoHR

wannabamummy said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just thought I'd update. This morning I done a First Response and got a :bfp:
> 
> Not believing it I also donea cheap Boots test, also a :bfp:
> 
> Still thinking it can't be true I bought a clear blue digital and got "Pregnant 1-2 weeks"
> 
> I can't believe it, I am so happy, Good luck all ladies xxxxxxxxxxx

Big Fat Congratulations to you!! :happydance: Happy and healthy nine months :-D


----------



## mtemptress

gemma lou i am i think 1 day late maybe,did test this morning ic but was a bfn, i have a stinking cold have been so thirsty all week, really tired all week ,feel like crap at min, not sure if they good signs i have not had the bowel issues ie runs and dihareoa when i due on and havent had any so far, just boobs that not as sore as usually are so hoping for good news , my hubby's cousin just had a 8 week scan so pleased for her just bit gutted lol


----------



## Gemma Lou

any more bfp's???????????? x


----------



## Gemma Lou

congratulations wannabamummy x


----------



## DaretoDream

9dpo and bfn.


----------



## Gemma Lou

fingers crossed for you Daretodream x


----------



## sequeena

My period is one day late :) Testing tomorrow.


----------



## DaretoDream

sorry guys, forgot to mention- cd 2 today. Witch got me yesterday.


----------



## Gemma Lou

so sorry to hear that dare to dream. Have we heard anything from sequeena?


----------



## DaretoDream

I think she said the witch got her.


----------



## Gemma Lou

thats a real shame. Thinking of you x


----------



## mtemptress

hi gemma lou hoping your pg going well


----------



## sequeena

Yup the bitch got me! :growlmad: I am so not happy with my 32 day cycle.


----------



## ToxicFox92

Hello ladies, thought I'd come and have a peek and see how you're all doing?
xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey ladies, could use your eyes. I put up Photos of my test this am <--- click that to visit and tell me if you see the line? PLEASE see the line. No pressure. :)


----------



## Gemma Lou

thats fab news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

